#ubuntustudio 2010-03-01
<duncanidaho1> Why does DESKTOP DRAPES not startup when my computer restarts?  It is listed in my startup applications.  It is also set to do so in its preferences.
<oholic> hi, I'm having connection problems with ubuntu studio, my b43 wireless card, and my home network
<oholic> I installed the firmware with b43cutter
<oholic> by hand, not with the app
<oholic> it seems to authenticate, then disconnect itself with reason 3
<oholic> I dont know where to find what reason 3 is?
<oholic> thats from dmesg | tail
<oholic> I have a ping open to my gateway...
<oholic> it says destination unreachable
<oholic> most of the time
<oholic> i has litle stable moments where it replys pings between 42ms and 2.6ms
<oholic> its pinging it at about 80/6ms now..
<oholic> I really wish I could cut and paste to a pastebin right now..
<mezzoforte> Hi there!
<MmikeDOMA> I have setup jackd as on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration, jackd starts fine (i have xrun every now and then), but when I run, for instance, Rosegarden, and play a score, I hear no sound! I see the connections qjackctl dialog (audio and alsa, but no midi?), everything seems to be working, I just hear no sound. Audacious, mplayer, hydrogen and others work fine. I have Ubuntu 9.04, but installed all the
<MmikeDOMA> ubuntu-studio packages as on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation.
<holstein> heyy MmikeDOMA
<holstein> it could be this simple...
<holstein> rosegarden itself does not produce sounds
<holstein> you need to route it to software synths
<holstein> if your able to hear audio otherwise
<holstein> and softsynths
<holstein> i think thats the issue
<holstein> i dont have a lot of experience with rosegarden either
<holstein> i usually just use ardour myself
<holstein> BUT i can confirm thats the way rosegarden works
<holstein> i fired it up and routed it to some softsynths and got it working
<holstein> MmikeDOMA: vist #opensourcemusicians
<MmikeDOMA> holstein, do you know how can I verify that jackd is running properly, is there any other app I can use to play some music (i'll deal with rosegarden later)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, I will, thank you
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> you could try anything really
<holstein> maybe fire up ardour
<MmikeDOMA> Name one :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, hang on :)
<holstein> and import a wav
<MmikeDOMA> do I need to have qsynth running? (i don't have any specialized music hardware)
<holstein> nah
<holstein> not for ardour
<holstein> just import some kind of audio file into ardour
<holstein> and then do your routing in jack
<holstein> qjackctl
<holstein> and you should hear it playback
<holstein> if your comfortable with qsynth
<holstein> that might be easier
<holstein> you need a soundfont
<holstein> for midi sounds
<holstein> you can try running zynaddsubfx
<holstein> that makes sounds out of the box
<MmikeDOMA> Ardour works!
<holstein> BUT it was crashing jack on me a while back
<holstein> MmikeDOMA: sweet!
<MmikeDOMA> I didn't do anything in qjacktl
<holstein> so your god
<MmikeDOMA> Yes, thnx :)
<holstein> good*
<holstein> ive heard good things about Qtractor
<holstein> but i have not looked at it yet
<MmikeDOMA> But. what exactley is qsynth for? I have some clue, but I don't understand where does it 'plugs'. Do I still need jackd?
<MmikeDOMA> What is qtractor?
<MmikeDOMA> ok, i read
<MmikeDOMA> neat!
<holstein> i have been told by serveral folks that they prefer the workflow and layout of Qtractor to rosegarden
<holstein> you'll want to run qjackctl for everything i think
<holstein> qsynth just plays soundfonts
<holstein> imagine
<holstein> qsynth is kinda like the hardware in a keyboard synth
<holstein> that allows you to use and communicate with different sounds
<holstein> same idea
<holstein> you can load different 'sound banks' (prettymuch) in there
<MmikeDOMA> So, do I need that to hear music that I imported to rosegarden or noteedit or something like that?
<holstein> and route into/out of them with jack
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can...
<holstein> have rosegarden
<holstein> routed into Qsynth
<holstein> routed out to your soundcards out
<holstein> rosegarden reads the MIDI data
<holstein> sends it to Qsynth
<holstein> Qsynth sends it to whatever sound
<holstein> and it comes out through jack
<holstein> i think you can use rosegarden to
<holstein> change patches
<holstein> and other stuff in Qsynth as well
<holstein> to make it easier to use
<holstein> BUT like i said, i havnet really done much of it
<holstein> MIDI that is
<MmikeDOMA> holstein, thnxs for the info, now at least i understand what am I looking for :)
<holstein> good luck MmikeDOMA :)
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> here is kind of an overview of the different windows and settings in qjackctl
<MmikeDOMA> I mean, it worked on older ubuntu, it should work here! :)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> well, you'll get it sorted out soon then :)
<holstein> just a couple UI changes and some defaults changed i bet
<MmikeDOMA> GOT SOUND!
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> I needed to 'patch' rosegarden out to fluidsynth trough jackd!
<kosmita> poszedł
<MmikeDOMA> holstein, it's even more easy. Rosegarden allready 'patched' everythig to miditrough-in, i just needed to patch miditrough-out to fluidsynth
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-02
<meowbuntu> hi is there a kubuntu studio
<holstein> hey meowbuntu
<holstein> you can add the ubuntu studio packages to any ubuntu flavor
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> AFAIK ubuntustudio only has a gnome version
<holstein> but there might be a remastersys around somewhere or somthing
<meowbuntu> hi
<meowbuntu> is there a kubuntu studio
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> the short answer is no
<holstein> see..
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> to install ubuntu studio packages in kubuntu
<holstein> OR sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<holstein> after installing ubuntu studio
<meowbuntu> is there a kubuntu studio
<jussi01> meowbuntu: youve now asked that 3 times, and been given the answer twice...
<meowbuntu> i get it there is no kubuntustudio version. ok got it
<Blank__> if you're willing to put the effort in you could theoretically make one, though
<holstein> --- /j #kubuntustudio :)
<oholic> considering this channel is logged... can anyone check the log from when I asked my question to see if it was answered?"
<oholic> that would be desireable
<oholic> oops
<oholic> wrong window, sorry
 * kewlbns69 got his motu 828MK II running with jack and is very happy :-D
<shingalated2> hi, I've got a fresh install and I can't get JACK to show any of my mic or line in ports on my sound card
<shingalated2> it only has MIDI stuff
<edakiri> how can file modification time be set from EXIF tag of photo taken time in a batch process?
<edakiri> I'm away now.  If somone knows, please also PRIVMSG me to be sure i get your message.
<cellofellow> I just finished helping a friend install Ubuntu Studio Karmic on his laptop. Why, for some reason, was Network Manager not included in the default installation?
<cellofellow> I had to use my laptop to download the nm packages to a thumbdrive and install from there.
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-03
<gimbal> hi, got one question about ubuntustudio: does it provide any more up-to-date packages than a regular 'stable' more-upstream ubuntu release would?
<gimbal> considering migrating my desktop from Debian Lenny to Ubuntu, just want to look into the Ubuntustudio distro before making that move
<gimbal> and that's the sole question I have about it
<holstein> hey gimbal
<holstein> basically
<gimbal> hulloa
<holstein> ubuntustudio is just software
<gimbal> yah
<holstein> you can add it to a vanilla ubuntu install
<gimbal> and marketing kinda, I'd pitch in, heh
<holstein> pulls from the same repo
<holstein> you do audio production in lenny?
<gimbal> starting to
<holstein> cool
<gimbal> bugged that there's no ardour in lenny
<holstein> you might want to look at 64studio
<holstein> you can add AFAIK
<gimbal> already had to reinstall after a grub upgrade broke my boot sequence, under the 'unstable' branch heh
<gimbal> cool
<holstein> the 64studio repos to lenny
<holstein> the newer 64studio 3.x is hardy based
<gimbal> hey that's nice to see - what I can glance of their business model on short review anyways, heh
<holstein> but i think they still maintain an older repo for debain
<holstein> debian*
<holstein> not a lot of support though
<holstein> he IRC channel is dead
<holstein> and i had mixed luck with the mailinglist
<holstein> cant really beat ubuntu when it come to that :)
<gimbal> i c
<holstein> gimbal: /j #opensourcemusicians :)
<gimbal> ahh heh; just kind of researching an installation right now, and shooting the bulll; got more admin stuff to do about that, before I can go too much further about it
<holstein> well, good luck
<holstein> ubuntustudio is well maintained and stable
<holstein> you will enjoy :)
<gimbal> thanks
<gimbal> so it looks like I could put ubuntu and the ubuntustudio bundles onto my  laptop, and connect  it to my dekstop via netjack
<gimbal> ...if I can just figure out how to get the hdmi output working on the laptop, it's what's connecting it to the monitor
<gimbal> under linux; just thinking out loud I guess
<claybustr> ubuntu 9.10 / ck804 sound card w/ alsa. alsa finds it, oob installation plays other stuff. jackd gives bus error attempting to control device hw:0 and that's all it will tell me even if verbose is set on. bus error results in all other apps refusing to start after that. Most of the howto/helps I've found are ancient. Is there an identified problem here?
<Blank__> ive found that jackd/alsa is broken in 9.10
<Blank__> :(
<claybustr> I should say 'well known problem with well known solution'.
<claybustr> I was really hoping you were going to say ck804 rather than alsa. I got an m-audio 2496 in a box back home.
<Monona> ﻿Jack is getting tons of xruns before I even run any other programs.  I've been doing a bunch of troubleshooting (some of which is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407904) and I'm pretty stuck.  How can I test if it's a hardware issue or rt-kernel issue or something like that?
<holstein> that is a good questino Monona
<holstein> what is the sound deviec?
<holstein> device?
<holstein> *
<Monona> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<holstein> what kind of latency are you expecting?
<holstein> what are you jack settings?
<holstein> i would suggest staring there
<holstein> relaxing those settings
<Monona> I'd take any latency, frankly, if I could get rid of these xruns.
<Blank__> have you tried increasing your buffer to 2048 or above
<Monona> 1024 Frames/period, Sample rate 44100, 2 periods/buffer
<holstein> try increasing those settings
<holstein> until you get a latency of around 50+ ms
<holstein> to test
<holstein> you might not want to have that all the time
<Blank__> also what are you using to configure jackd, as if you've got the -rt kernel you can enable realtime
<holstein> but that might help troubleshoot
<Monona> I get  ALSA: cannot set period size to 2048 frames for playback
<Blank__> :|
<holstein> good call Blank__
<holstein> the RT ckeckbox
<Monona> qjackctl, RT checkbox, checked!
<Blank__> was that checked before?
<Monona> Latency at 1024 is frames/period is 46.4 ms.
<Monona> Yup.
<Blank__> oh...
<Blank__> it could be hardware interrupts messing things up...
<Blank__> try unchecking RT and see what happens
<holstein> hell
<Blank__> :p
<Monona> Output of cat /proc/interrupts here: http://pastebin.com/7uxV6UqJ
<holstein> you could try a generic kernel and no checkbox
<Blank__> so that's on IRQ 16...
<Blank__> how many usb things do you have plugged in
<Blank__> thats basically the only other thing of note on that interrupt
<Monona> 3 USB things: keyboard, mouse, external HD
<holstein> 16: 2576519 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi uhci_hcd:usb4, HDA Intel, ivtv0
<Blank__> so xruns just idling?
<holstein> that the one?
<holstein> not ideal
<Blank__> yeah, HDA Intel
<Monona> holstein: As far as I can tell.
<holstein> i had a laptop
<Monona> How do I move it to different IRQ?
<holstein> with usb on the firewire port
<holstein> and when i had anything in that USB port
<holstein> xruns and crashes
<Monona> Blank__: Yeah, we're talking multiple xruns/second without any other programs.
<holstein> no way to change it in the bios on my machine
<holstein> Monona: i think this is plausible
<holstein> you should look in the bios
<holstein> and see if you can change it
<Blank__> since linux is plug n' play you can theoretically reassign IRQs
<Blank__> independent of the bios
<holstein> i did not think of that
<Monona> I know approximately zero about the bios, but I'm happy to learn.
<Monona> How would I do this?
<holstein> i just assumed i was stuck with it that way
<Blank__> the bios on my gigabyte is an absolute pain, and due to it my firewire soundcard drops samples randomly in windows, but works perfectly in linux
<holstein> Monona: i would google for whatever machine you got
<holstein> and see how get into the bios
<holstein> that would be easy
<Blank__> it's probably an award bios or phoenix
<holstein> easy enough
<Blank__> probably pressing DEL, ESC, or F1 at startup
<holstein> might say
<holstein> when you start up the computer
<holstein> 'press F1 to enter set-up"
<holstein> something like that
<Monona> Yeah, that I know.  But what to do when I'm there, that's the question.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> might say IRQ settings
<holstein> internal devices
<holstein> onboard devices
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> IF its even there
<Monona> Hm...I'll try, but failing that, what can I do in Linux?
<holstein> i just learned that you could change the settings from Blank__ :)
<holstein> theoretically
<Monona> :)
<Monona> Alright, I'm gonna give it a shot in BIOS.
<Monona> I'll be back...
<Monona> holstein, Blank__:
<holstein> whats the good news Monona ?
<Monona> Restarted with regular kernel.  Nothing in BIOS was useful.  Less xruns (still some), but I've got this crackly sound, almost like the internal mix is clipping.  Alsamixer looks ok, tho.
<Monona> I'm kinda hoping that changing the IRQ might sort this out, cuz I'm stuck.
<holstein> it looks plausible
<holstein> 16: 2576519 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi uhci_hcd:usb4, HDA Intel, ivtv0
<holstein> having 4 things there
<holstein> not ideal
<Monona> Right, I just have to change HDA Intel to IRQ 13 or something, maybe?
<holstein> yeah
<Monona> The lower the IRQ, the higher the priority, right?
<holstein> off by itself if possible
<holstein> would be great
<holstein> im not sure about the priority of the numbers
<holstein> i just no you dont want a bunch of other stuff on the same one with your audio card
<holstein> OH
<holstein> if you get an actual interface
<Monona> Makes sense.
<holstein> a usb interface or something
<holstein> 1394 is with you ethernet
<Monona> I have a M-Audio Ozone with an onboard sound card, but it's a whole different process to get that working.
<holstein> you got a few kindof isolated USB ports
<holstein> but usb is not ideal either
<Monona> Like an external sound card?
<holstein> eah
<holstein> yeah*
<holstein> internal sound cards are not great anyways
<holstein> if you had access to something you could try out
<holstein> maybe something from bestbuy you could return
<Monona> I'll probably end up getting one, but I'd like to try to get this working on its own.
<holstein> http://www.amazon.com/PreSonus-FireBox-Firewire-Recording-Interface/dp/B0006VYH1Q
<holstein> something like this
<holstein> would really step up your rig
<holstein> and grow with you somewhat
<Monona> Is it Linux-friendly?
<holstein> i got the presonus firepod
<holstein> it works great
<holstein> i would search around
<holstein> look at the ffado site and forum for it
<holstein> and make sure
<holstein> there are some extra hoops to hop through for firewire devices
<holstein> BUT i think its worth it
<holstein> compared to a USB device
<Monona> This is a new computer, and I'm not sure it's even got firewire.
<Monona> (new to me, that is)
<holstein> 20: 87367 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi ohci1394, eth0
<Monona> That's my firewire?
<holstein> i think ohci1394 is your firewire
<Monona> Good to know.
<Monona> Alright, I'm in the regular ubuntu channel trying to change the IRQ.  Let's see how that goes.
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> Monona: come to #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance...
<holstein> good luck
<zeko> hi guys, just being curious, i just installed ubuntustudio-desktop in ubuntu, and i was expecting to get to choose Gnome,KDE, or ubuntustudio at the login screen, or is Ubuntustudio just a collection of AV packages
<zeko> i typed in terminal as ' apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop'
<astraljava> zeko: apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntustudio
<astraljava> no sorry, misunderstood
<zeko> astraljava: i have the theme
<astraljava> apt-get install ubuntustudio-gdm-theme
<astraljava> Right.
<zeko> astraljava: i was thinking if i could get it as an option like GNOME, KDE.
<astraljava> Don't know about that, perhaps you can just select it when at the greeter.
<zeko> astraljava: it wasnt there.
<zeko> astraljava: is it a collection of packages and apps? or a separate distro?
<astraljava> Both, the packages are freely available for all ubuntu users though.
<jussi01> zeko: its a collection of packages with some nice default settings.
<zeko> jussi01 : yeah got it, it has created a ' Audio production' Menu at sound and video secion, i think i need to install the gdm theme for the look , Thanks
<jussi01> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Zus> anyone familiar with software studios like ableton "LIVE!" and Reason?
<RemunJ66> Hi to all. This is my first chat on #ubuntustudio
<RemunJ66> Was trying to enter irc channels through SamePlace Firefox addon
<RemunJ66> Not a succes i must tell, but after installing xchat-gnome it was peace of cake
<RemunJ66> I will come back later in the evening, now is dinner time :-)
<ShadeS> hey
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-04
<eager_guy> can anyone help me with boot problem after partial update
<eager_guy> ...
<dreamer_> I'm not familiar with grub2, Just did an install of lucid, and installed linux-rt, how do I set it as the default kernel, grub2 docs are a nightmare compared to configuring grub
<Semitones> is it possible to install just the rt kernel and tweaks? I just want to have seamless playback on this old computer (currently it stuttersr when the CPU is under load)
<rlameiro> Semitones: I think so
<rlameiro> search for it on synaptic
<Semitones> would they be the same package on synaptic, or two different ones?
<rlameiro> you will have headers and the kernel itself
<rlameiro> its possible to exist diferent versions of it
<edakiri> How can everything be set to the default ubuntu look after installing?
<edakiri> or while installing?
 * kosmita poszedł
<Andillusion> Hi There... is someone watching?
<Andillusion> ...
<Andillusion> Hi Awe...
<awe> Andillusion, hi
<awe> I'm in the middle of a conf call...
<Andillusion> uhh... okay... then i better not disturb you... have fun conferencing.
<jussi01> Andillusion: best just to ask your question and wwait
<Andillusion> okay then... i'll give it a try...
<Andillusion> My question is about compatible Sound-Devices...
<Andillusion> Is there a Compatibility list like the one on www.ffado.org  for USB Devices?
<Andillusion> They are (normally) used via ASLA, isn't it?
<Andillusion> what devices are you using?
<Andillusion> ...
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.  I'm using gnome, and I just decided to install kubuntu-desktop.  When I logout and switch to the KDE environment things get a little wierd.  I login in fine.  I hear and see KDE art.  but then I have no desktop wallpaper and no taskbars.  Gnome-Do opens up as well as Google Gadgets as they are in my startup list.  I also noticed it does not connect to the internet when in a KDE session.  Any i
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-05
<duncanidaho1>  I have ubuntu 9.10 installed everything is up and running great.  So I thought I'd give KDE a try.  I installed it, everything seems to be great but getting a wireless connection.  I can see signals that are broadcast but I cannot get connected (in KDE, in Gnome it still works)
<holstein> anybody running a lucid studio yet?
<jussi01> holstein: ScottL is, iirc
<holstein> thanks jussi01
<holstein> i got lucid on my EEE today
<jussi01> :D
<holstein> im looking forward to putting it on my studio box though
<jussi01> yeah, should be good
<Zus> good morning, any one here use or now of ableton LIVE, and Reason? im looking for  linux versions or something as good or better
<Andillusion> There are no "linux-versions" for those products...
<Andillusion> what exactly do you need?
<jussi01> heh, I was just going to ask that...
<Andillusion> hi jussi!
<Zus> its the only reason why i still use windows, i have yet found programmes on linux
<Zus> with reason i have a lot of synthesizers and software studio, i can make music with, and saved songs can be imported to pro tools for mastering
<Andillusion> take a look at www.ardour.org maybe that looks nice to you...
<Andillusion> there is no _one software for all_ in linux.
<Andillusion> But they all work together in JACK very well.
<Zus> ableton is more of a "live" on the fly recording mix and loop  with all sorts of software instruments.
<Andillusion> i know.
<Andillusion> But linux is different.
<Zus> yes it is, im new, been usiing  ubuntu since 9.10 release.
<Zus> the ubuntu studio is this  geared for media?
<Andillusion> sure it is...
<Andillusion> is your audio interface running with jack already?
<Zus> no
<Andillusion> uhhh... that's a problem you should work at first.
<Zus> i boot to my windows drive for my audio, and use rythmbox for my cd's when i use ubuntu
<Andillusion> what interface do you use?
<Zus> interface as in gnome or KDE? i am using  gnome,  (ubuntu 9.10 karnic)
<Andillusion> no sorry... i was thinking audio-interface and writing just interface...
<Andillusion> what audio-interface do you use?
<Zus> hehe not rightly sure on this machine. on my other i have a soundblaster live card
<Zus> if thats what you mean.
<Zus> i downloaded live and reason onto the machine and they worked and did what i needed it to do so far, and never thought about much else.
<Andillusion> well... if they do what you want and what you need... why do you want to change?
<Zus> kinda dont use wiindows for anything else, and was wondering if there are any open source software as powerfull as live and reason...
<Zus> and i dont have a midi keyboard or what not i use live's feature to use the "typing" keyboard.
<Andillusion> it's perfectly fine to use windows for nothing but music...
<Andillusion> ... that's the best way to keep it stable.  ;-)
<jussi01> !info hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 3206 kB, installed size 8976 kB
<jussi01> for midi, theres rosegarden:
<jussi01> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4020 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<Andillusion> ... this bot is cute !
<Zus> nice,.. ill check them out.
<jussi01> aww....
<Andillusion> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4587 kB, installed size 12824 kB
<jussi01> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by TwinApex - http://www.twinapex.com - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> :D
<Andillusion> That impresses me even more.
<jussi01> !no, owner is <reply>This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by mFabrik - http://mfabrik.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> company changed name...
<Andillusion> ***grin***
<Andillusion> Zus: Will that information help you, so far?
<Zus> yeah im looking at the ardour link now.
<Zus> im hoping i can master with it.... i think it should suit  just fine,...as long as i can import to pro tools, i should be fine,
<Andillusion> well... there is no "export to ProTools"-Button...
<Andillusion> But you can export your Tracks in Broadcast-Wave format...
<Andillusion> ... wich should be importable mostly everywhere.
<Zus> on live i was able to save the song file as a .wav and use that. with reason and rebirth i could just patch into it.
<Zus> and this is different than, ubuntu,  like  mint is different?
<Andillusion> the difference is not that big.
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jussi01> you can just install ubuntustudio on top of your standard gnome install
<jussi01> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Zus> i only know  ubuntu for the past 3 months or so, so many choices,
<jussi01> yeah, some people find it all a bit much - they like to be told, use this....
<Zus> lets hope my connection holds out while the torrent  does its thing
<Andillusion> ...
<Zus> thank you guys for the help.
<Andillusion> you're welcome.
<Andillusion> jussi's done the job.
<Zus> i wanted to say thanks before   got  knocked offline... for some reason the wifi works well at night and as the day begins i get less and less of a signal...
<Andillusion> here it is 14:05 now... bright sunlight but a little to cold outside.
<jussi01> Zus: heh...
<Zus>  lol ok...
<Zus> did my question go through?
<Andillusion> not at all...
<Zus> what is all in ubuntu studio? file manager and browser?,  can i install it like  i would KDE with gnome? and  login as a different session?
<Andillusion> If you do that
<Andillusion> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Andillusion> The special things of UbuntuStudio will be added to your existing Ubuntu installation
<jussi01> no, its gnome.
<jussi01> basically a set of packages with some tweaks
<jussi01> so there isnt a different session, it just adds to your current gnome
<Andillusion> what do you mean whith "its gnome" ?
<jussi01> well it uses the gnome DE
<Zus> thast why i asked i didnt see anything on karmic,....  best wait till lucid then... i dont ahve a vanilla install of  ubuntu .. less it dont matter
<jussi01> hrm?
<Andillusion> ?!?
<Zus> if by vanilla install they mean with out installing other programs just yet..]
<Zus> hehe, i guess ill wait till lucid, no telling whats been downloaded and deleted  on this, as i've been using  karmic to learn on.
<Zus> i still havent gotten my video card and sound card to work  on here  yet
<ScottL> Andillusion, you can find more expansive information on upgrading from vanilla to ubuntu studio here:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Andillusion> hmmm... i don't need further information on that, thanks Scott.
<Andillusion> But i have another question...
<Andillusion> it's about the snd_usb_audio driver...
<Zus> i did hehe thanks )
<Andillusion> does it support every Class Compliant device?
<Andillusion> How can i tell if my USB-Soundcard is Class Compliant?
<Andillusion> Or is there any change in any configuration i must make?
<Andillusion> Searching the web for VendorID and DeviceID brought no results.  ;-)
<Andillusion> hmmm...    silence again...
<Zus> reading these links i got here to day, sorry i dont know the answer to your question
<Andillusion> i am already browsing the source of ../alsa-driver-1.0.22.1/sound/usb/usbaudio.c
<Andillusion> ...
<Andillusion> bye...
<AJH101> Evening! I installed all the Studio apps (only) in my version of Karmic Koala but I would like to uninstall them and set up an installation in its ouwn partition. Is there any easy way to uninstall the apps or do i need to do it all one by one?! Thanks
<holstein> hey AJH101
<AJH101> holstein hi
<holstein> AFAIK if you install from the meta packages
<AJH101> eh?
<holstein> the apps are kinda stuck to gether
<holstein> together*
<holstein> LIKE
<AJH101> i just followed a quick bit of terminal code to install them
<AJH101> can i do the same to uninstall?
<holstein> if you install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> if you try to uninstall say ardour
<holstein> everything else in the metapackage will want to be removed as well
<holstein> that was the behavior i have seen in the past
<holstein> not too long ago
<AJH101> and that is a problem because? i would install everything again in its own partition
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> SO you had a vanilla karmic install
<holstein> you added ubuntu studio packages
<holstein> right?
<holstein> and now you are?
<holstein> the short answer is, if you do sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntustudio-whatever
<holstein> you should not need to remove them one at a time
<AJH101> wanting to remove them and reinstall studio on its own partition
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i would just do whatever you plan on doing to move it
<holstein> imaging or whatever
<holstein> and just leave the packages there
<holstein> unless your going to do a fresh install
<holstein> then just do that
<AJH101> i may do a fresh install when lucid arrives - that was part of the reason for wanting to get this straight - ok but i am guessing i do not use 'whatever'
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> whatever ubuntustudio metapackages you installed
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics
<AJH101> oops - i just cut and pasted some lines - not very helpful! :-(
<holstein> if your planning a fresh install
<holstein> just backup what you need, and abandon what you got
<holstein> you can probably be using lucid
<holstein> i put it on my EEE yesterday :)
<holstein> i moved, and dont have my studio box here at the new place
<holstein> but i plan on installing lucid ASAP
<holstein> filing bugs and whatnot
<AJH101> ok thanks
<pilotbubbles> setting up a keystudio 49 for monitoring on ubuntu if anyone could pm with tips would really appreciate =D
<pilotbubbles> pretty please
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-07
<tucemiux> holstein, youre there?
<holstein> hey tucemiux
<holstein> whatsup?
<tucemiux> holstein, can you join me in opensourcemusicians?
<holstein> i see you over there
<holstein> tucemiux: I'll catch up with you there in a bit
<tucemiux> ok thanks
<inertmatter> hmm... i have a presonus firebox setup and working fine using JACK.  Now, I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to have normal system audio (ALSA?) send to the firebox line out.  Can this be done?
<inertmatter> in other words, using the JACK-enabled firebox as a substitute for the onboard system soundcard
<holstein> hey inertmatter
<inertmatter> hi
<holstein> i got a firepod
<holstein> and i just dont use it that way
<holstein> sorry
<inertmatter> alrighty then
<holstein> i dont think working in jack means that its going to work in other ways
<inertmatter> yeah, i'm a little new to this, so i'm just trying to see if it's even possible
<inertmatter> trouble is, when JACK is started, it effectively shuts off the internal soundcard (it's probably due to hardware limitation - crappy laptop soundcard)
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats the way it works for me
<holstein> pulse suspends
<inertmatter> ah, the infamous pulseaudio...
<holstein> and the firepod is up by itself
<holstein> and, it use to play sounds
<holstein> from firefox
<holstein> and VLC
<holstein> to be honest, i havent even tried it in karmic
<inertmatter> so there's no way to inform pulse that the firebox is connected and use that?
<holstein> i just record, and monitor with that system
<inertmatter> *nod*
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> inertmatter: you want to go to #opensourcemusicians ?
<holstein> and ask
<inertmatter> i'll give it a shot - thanks
<holstein> seems like there was a pulse to jack type thing someone was talking about in there
<holstein> that might do that
<inertmatter> nice, thanks
<holstein> good luck
<shantanu> hi- i am new here
<shantanu> have installed ubuntu studio on Ubuntu Karmic 9.1
 * akirad is away: Sono occupato
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-28
<nictrasavios> Hello
<nictrasavios> Could anyone supply me with a list of packages that are in Ubuntu studio that are NOT in ubuntu (main edition)
<ailo_> nictrasavios, All of the ubuntustudio packages are in the Ubuntu repo.
<nictrasavios> ailo_:  i know that....
<nictrasavios> I'm asking for a list.
<nictrasavios> Someone must keep track of their differances.....
<nictrasavios> and by "not in ubuntu" i dont mean the repos, not like that would matter anyway..... I mean, not preinstalled.
<ailo_> nictrasavios, You mean a list of packages that come preinstalled in a Ubuntustudio installation, or just ubuntustudio specific packages? Everything starting with ubuntustudio* is UbuntuStudio specific. The multimedia packages, like the audio software and so on just belong to the standard repo.
<nictrasavios> What i mean is a list of packages that come pre-installed with U.S. That are not pre-installed in the main Distrobution.
<nictrasavios> a list a could, preferably, feed into apt-get.
<ailo_> nictrasavios, If you are looking to install all Ubuntustudio packages, just select everything starting with ubuntustudio*
<ailo_> That will install everything
<nictrasavios> Alright.  Thanks, I can't just install the distro since i need to keep my current install, and since Photoshop fails... hoping to find something other then GIMP that can take its place
<nictrasavios> Since GIMP is to Photoshop as Linux 1.0 is to 2.6.35
<ailo_> nictrasavios, Don't think you'll find anything better then Gimp, though there are other software that do other things better, like Incscape
<nictrasavios> Yuk, dreamweiver impersonation... and a bad one at that.
<nictrasavios> Hmm, looking through the "To be installed" List, its all system packages, not things like JACK and the programs included with US
<nictrasavios> nvm ahh, its packs of packages :P
<ailo_> nictrasavios, They are meta-packages that depend on other packages, yes
<nictrasavios> ill avoid things like defaults... last thing i need is a borked box.
<nictrasavios> Reason i need this is simple, im Running... er was... Gnacktrack 5, i then installed Linux Mint 10 over it, whiping it out expect for the offensive-security tools, Took all the things that make ubuntu look like ubuntu, logos, images, themes, bootlogo, etc, and added them in... now putting this layer on it.
<nictrasavios> Ill end up with a Fully featured , Pen-test ready ,  Designer Ready *Buntu :P
<nictrasavios> over 50 hours into it, alot of advanced scripting BUT... im doing it :P
<nictrasavios> Anyway, thanks, bye :D
<doodie> how do I get wineasio in my repos?
<holstein> hey doodie
<doodie> hi holstein
<doodie> I was running Cubase, but it doesnot detect Alsa, but only ASIO. I heard about wineASIO
<holstein> i would keep an eye on this
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~zippidi/+archive/wineasio-stable
<holstein> doodie: you want to run cubase in wine?
<holstein> on linux?
<doodie> ya
<holstein> why?
<doodie> LMMS is very unstable and close automatically
<holstein> as a former cubase user, i find ardour 7000% more appropriate
<holstein> in every way
<doodie> ok
<holstein> doodie: qtractor?
<holstein> i mean, do what you want
<doodie> but Ardour doesnot support MIDI ?? does it??
<holstein> right
<holstein> but JACK does it all
<holstein> you can do MIDI in whatever
<holstein> and use ardour too
<holstein> at the same time
<holstein> qtractor
<holstein> rosegarden
<holstein> those are the usually tools
<holstein> ardour will have midi support soon
<holstein> this year i say
<holstein> 3.x will be out
<doodie> but rosegarden doesnot save in wav or mp3
<holstein> doodie: ?
<holstein> you record it
<holstein> in ardour
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> as whatever format you want
<holstein> rosegarden just plays midi data
<doodie> yes, I did that too at first. But it was rather exhausting
<holstein> like a sequencer
<holstein> doodie: yeah?
<doodie> as for now, LMMS is good, only if it was more stable
<holstein> i think most folks find it to be quite feature full
<holstein> that workflow
<holstein> you can do more
<holstein> for example
<holstein> adding ANY plugin
<holstein> at export
<holstein> OR triggering other synths
<holstein> the possiblilities are endless
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> i heard LMMS was stable now
<doodie> may be I load heavy VSTs on lmms??
<doodie> so, i use ardour to record my midi's(VSTs)??
<holstein> about cubase http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1181
<holstein> in wine
<holstein> doodie: you use ardour to record
<holstein> whatever you route to it
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> anything that is JACK capable
<holstein> which is most everything we have
<doodie> yea
<holstein> softsynths that rosegarden or qtractor are triggering
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> im not sure about your particular VST's
<holstein> i had some plugins i really liked
<holstein> in xp with cubase
<holstein> i let them go when i came to linux
<holstein> and ive been very pleased with the results
<satellite> hi
<satellite> is someone there?
<ailo_> satellite: I am. sup?
<satellite> what program can i use to look for more operative sistems installed in my lap?
<ailo_> satellite: I don't understand. Are you looking for other distros based on Ubuntu?
<satellite> i install the update to .35.25 from .35.22 and clear mi list of operative sistems like windows and other distros of linux installed in my computer
<satellite> how can i try to list them on grub
<satellite> ?
<ailo_> satellite, ok. Try: sudo update-grub
<satellite> and then restart?
<ailo_> satellite, Yeah. Try that
<satellite> or how can i see if there are listed with out restart?
<satellite> Generating grub.cfg ...
<satellite> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic
<satellite> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic
<ailo_> satellite: Try update-grub2
<ailo_> sudo update-grub2
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-01
<Redmono> is this the artists channel ?
<ScottL> Redmono, this is the channel for help with ubuntu studio
<Redmono> nice
<ScottL> it's not necessarily an "artist" room
<Redmono> its the best looking ubuntu out of the box
<ScottL> oh, thanks
<ScottL> i'm glad you like it
<paultag> Redmono: thanks :)
<Redmono> i havent tried it yet but have seen screen caputres
<paultag> not that I have anything to do with it ;)
<holstein> doodie: try sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and double check all your settings
<holstein> you can pastebin the output in 'messages' if you want
<doodie> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<holstein> doodie: what hardware?
<holstein> as it ever worked?
<holstein> has*
<doodie> hw0
<doodie> hw:0|hw:0|1024|3|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<holstein> yeah, what physical hardware
<holstein> is it an internal card?
<holstein> did it used to work?
<doodie> i updated yesterday
<doodie> Using ALSA driver HDA-Intel running on card 0 - HDA ATI SB at 0xf0400000 irq 16
<holstein> *if it aint broke, dont update ;)
<doodie> next time sure
<holstein> doodie: so this is an internal sound card?
<doodie> yes
<holstein> doodie: in a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and a record -l
<holstein> you see output?
<holstein> something?
<doodie> yes
<holstein> looks right?
<holstein> doodie: sound works otherwise?
<holstein> just not with JACK ?
<holstein> correct
<doodie> seems good
<holstein> ok
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> then try JACK
<holstein> try and remember what the settings were when JACK was working
<ailo_> doodie, do you have any usb devices connected? What do you see when choosing sound card in qjackctl? Only one device?
<doodie> a,s
<holstein> a,s ??
<ailo_> a,s?
<holstein> help me help you doodie ;)
<doodie> alsa
<doodie>  no usb devices
<doodie> holstein, oops
<holstein> after the alsa reload
<holstein> does JACK start with sudo qjackctl?
<ailo_> doodie: in "Interdace". Only one device? hw:0?
<doodie> yes with error
<ailo_> Interface*
<holstein> doodie: run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> hit start
<holstein> then, open 'messages'
<doodie> ailo_, default
<holstein> and copy all thta
<holstein> and paste it over into a pastebin
<doodie> http://pastebin.com/VM2VU8sc
<doodie> is jack2 required??
<holstein> not required
<holstein> but you probably have it
<doodie> i removed
<holstein> removed?
<holstein> JACK?
<holstein> jack2?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> that might be a deal breaker
<holstein> im sure some of the other packages in buntu
<holstein> are expecting the version of JACK in the repo
<doodie> nothing happed after installing jack2
<holstein> when?
<Redmono> why is jack so good ?
<holstein> Redmono: ??
<holstein> jack is functional
<holstein> JACK allows the interconnectivity of applications
<holstein> most audio applications in linux have JACK support
<holstein> which allows you to plug a guitar into an external sound device
<Redmono> along time ago i tryed making sence of jack but couldnt some app automatically turned it on but used to crash alot
<holstein> route that to software processing
<holstein> like rakarrack
<holstein> route that to ardour to record
<holstein> or, something to trigger a midi synth
<holstein> or, to something that would stream it online
<holstein> so many possibilities
<holstein> AND JACK is what allows low latency
<holstein> but, is it good?
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> good is a matter of opinion
<holstein> Redmono: if you want some help getting JACK configured and running
<holstein> we can make that happen
<Redmono>  not right now thanks
<Redmono> its geting late im gona hit the sack prety don
<holstein> likewise
<holstein> i gotta get up kinda early-ish
<xyclo> Hi all.
<xyclo> Question: After removing PulseAudio, which is not working too good, how do I manage my audio cards? I have a Zoom H2 that I use for Skype and other things, hat I'd rather not use with Jack.
<xyclo> I do use Jack for audio/musical creation
<ailo_> xyclo: What problems were you having with pulseaudio?
<xyclo> Hi ailo_
<xyclo> It just does not work well with Firefox
<xyclo> I was trying to broadcast on Justin.tv
<ailo_> xyclo: If you are using alsa now, you'll need to use alsa mixers and tools for that. There's "alsamixer", which you can run through the command line.
<xyclo> I routed Jack through Pulse and could not make it work
<xyclo> I was just thinking
<xyclo> can I use Jack through Alsamixer?
<xyclo> Does that make sense?
<ailo_> xyclo: I think jack + pulseaudio is the main problem. Using just PA would be preferable, since it is not meant for low latency use
<xyclo> Aha.
<xyclo> ok
<ailo_> alsamixer will work with your sound cards, no matter if you are using PA, alsa or jack
<xyclo> I want to plug a guitar (or anything) to my firewire interface and to be able to route to firefox (Justin TV)
<dookami_>  guys, i miss the "ubuntu" theme on the "ubuntu studio" ,, i mean the bottom bar, the username at the corner, the empathy icon n so on , can i have it somehow ?
<xyclo> Also, what about Skype?
<ailo_> xyclo, Ah, ok. So you need jack.
<xyclo> It keeps looking for PulseAudio
<xyclo> yep
<ailo_> xyclo, did you try the libflash plugin for jack?
<xyclo> hm, no
<xyclo_> back now...
<xyclo_> how, ailo_?
<ailo_> xyclo_, I tried it at least a year ago, so I don't remember. It was a little buggy. I'm looking for it now.
<ailo_> xyclo_, If you use PA + jack, make sure to use the lowest possible latency. You can't expect to monitor yourself through the computer.
<ailo_> Actually, it would be better to use two computers. One with jack + audio software, and the other fro broadcasting
<xyclo_> I actually made the Jack-PA combo work a while back, but now it does not work
<xyclo_> Of course latency was awful
<xyclo_> hm, I have more comps, but it would be too much trouble at this point for other reasons... space, setup time...
<xyclo_> I want something simple, a couple of clicks and be playing!
<xyclo_> :)
<xyclo_> 10:4
<dookami_> i want to keep my ubuntu studio ,, but i want the normal ubuntu 10.10 theme
<dookami_> is that doable
<ailo_> dookami_, Sure. You can install Ubuntu, and the install audio packages on top of that.
<ailo_> then*
<dookami_> ailo_: is that like easy ?
<ailo_> dookami_, Sure. The main problem is always to make sure you get realtime privilege. Other than that, you just install the software you want to use
<ailo_> dookami_, To get realtime privilege, you need to be in audio group, and you need to have /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf setup for realtime audio.
<dookami_> ailo_: lsn dear ,, plz help me here lol ,, i installed ubuntu at first ,, then format and install ubuntu studio after many failing upgrade tries ,, and now that i have installed the ubuntu studio ,, i really miss the feel of the ubuntu 10.10 theme
<dookami_> so ,, what should i do
<dookami_> install that again ,, and then find u to help me with the "audio configuration"
<ailo_> dookami_, You don't need to reinstall
<ailo_> dookami_, Are you using Ubuntustudio now? Just install the human theme
<dookami_> ailo_: i am ,, and how ?
<ailo_> dookami_, Maybe it's enough to install "ubuntu-artwork"
<ailo_> Just do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<dookami_> great :D
<dookami_> i'll try :)
<ailo_> Then, you'll need to change the theme. Just Right-click on the Desktop, and choose to change the Desktop theme. You should find it there. I suppose you are looking for the Ambiance theme.
<ailo_> dookami_, Actually, the right-click popup has "Change Desktop Background", but that will open up the right app, anyway.
<dookami_> ailo_: thank you :D ,, let me try
<ailo_> dookami_, It may be that your system is still not set up for realtime audio. Are you using it for music mostly?
<dookami_> emm ,, so what should i do ? ,, and where's the bottom bar ,, with the four screens and all
<dookami_> i want to ,, i just installed yesterday ,, i wanna use it for guitar recording and so
<ailo_> Hey xyclo_ . Find a nice place to get the source, and do: git clone git://repo.or.cz/libflashsupport-jack.git
<xyclo_> Hey, ailo_, what does it do?
<xyclo_> In Justin TV I can only see "Linux Microphone"
<xyclo_> In Skype it works great w/o PA!
<ailo_> dookami_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<dookami_> ailo_: thanks ,, but can u answer me about the theme ..
<dookami_> ailoJ_: emm ,, so what should i do ? ,, and where's the bottom bar ,, with the four screens and all
<holstein> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<holstein> dookami_: ^^
<ailo_> dookami_, The theme will just change the way your desktop looks. You can create new bottom bar. Just right-click on the upper bar, and choose "new panel"
<ailo_> xyclo_, I'm trying to figure out how the libflash thing works.
<dookami_> hmm ,, :( guys ,, i just want the SAME theme as the ubuntu 10.10 ,, is there a simple way ?
<holstein> dookami_: just install the theme
<holstein> and apply it
<ailo_> dookami_, The easiest is to install Ubuntu from scratch, but it really isn't that much work to change the looks of the Desktop.
<holstein> search 'ubuntustudio' in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> and you'll see all the metapackages
<ailo_> holstein, He's looking to make it look like regular Ubuntu
<holstein> there are several relating to look and feel
<holstein> OH
<holstein> the other way ;)
<dookami_> lol
<holstein> ubuntu-deskt
<dookami_> howww lol
<holstein> op
<dookami_> what is package manager xD
<holstein> search in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop
<dookami_> << new
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> OR
<holstein> the software center
<holstein> search
<holstein> ubunt-desktop
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop*
<dookami_> ubuntu-desktop .. where ..
<holstein> OR in synaptic package manager
<dookami_> alright, thanks
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> dookami_: if you know the theme you are looking for
<holstein> you can search for it by name
<dookami_> i put the code in terminal ,,
<dookami_> i don't know the theme actually
<ailo_> holstein, I think it should be enough to install "ubuntu-artwork"
<dookami_> i want the same as the original
<ailo_> dookami_, Start by installing "ubuntu-artwork"
<ailo_> Open up a terminal, and copy/paste this line into it: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<dookami_> ailo_: i did ,, it changed the "color" of the theme ,, but not the emm ,, i dunno what to call it ,, the bottom menu that has the four desktops thing and all
<holstein> ^^ sure :)
<holstein> dookami_: the bottom panel?
<dookami_> i dunno
<holstein> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/16/how-to-change-the-color-of-gnome-panel-text-handles-buttons-and-more/
<ailo_> dookami_, The setup of the panels, the configuration of where the panel apps are, isn't going to change no matter what you do. But, you can modify it manually. Just right click on the panels.
<ailo_> dookami_, If you right click on the panel, you'll see "add to panel". All sorts of apps you can add is there
<ailo_> xyclo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574087/
<dookami_> ailo_: ooooooooooh ,,, alright then
<dookami_> thank you both for your help :)
 * holstein high-fives ailo_ :)
<ailo_> xyclo_, I'm not able to test that on Natty, since a library has become obsolete.
<ailo_> xyclo_, If you want to uninstall it, make sure to keep the folder, and do "sudo make uninstall" if you don't like it
<xyclo_> no prob, ailo_, Thanks!
<xyclo_> I have Lucid
<xyclo_> still
<ailo_> xyclo_, I wouldn't count on it working very well, but maybe it has improved.
<ailo_> holstein, Did you try that? libflashsupport-jack?
<holstein> ailo_: nah
<holstein> i can though
<holstein> test
<ailo_> holstein: xyclo_ is trying to get his firewire device working live with Justin.tv. Quite a challenge :P
<holstein> ailo_: yeah
<holstein> i couldnt get FW working with icecast
<holstein> for no good reason
<holstein> i was assured in the ffado channel that it worked
<holstein> maybe its related
<holstein> whenever i do anything like that
<holstein> i just do it sans-FW
<ailo_> holstein, I guess the biggest problem would  be latency. Hard to get low latency.
<holstein> i can get low latency
<holstein> low enough i think
<holstein> just wouldnt do it
<holstein> took me a could weeks of screwing around
<holstein> just to figure out it *wasnt* darkice
<ailo_> holstein, Yeah, but get low latency with browser apps, and flash player.
<holstein> thats when i worked the 'dummy' driver into my troube-shooting routines ;)
<ailo_> holstein, Don't know how Justin.tv works, though
<holstein> yeah, ive used ustream a bit
<holstein> maybe 6 times
<holstein> xyclo_: im interested in doing that though
<holstein> i think i still would just line into another box for it though
<holstein> i mean, its streaming quality
<holstein> as long as i can track locally FW
<ailo_> holstein, That's what I was thinking too. Makes more sense to use two computers for that
<holstein> and come out of the sends to another machine
<holstein> ailo_: some call it a cop-out
<holstein> i call it functional, and easy :)
<holstein> the benifits of running a kick-ass FW device are just not going to be present on a stream like that
<holstein> i think
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> xyclo_: i'll try it sometime
<holstein> and see what i get
<holstein> im not home now
<xyclo_> Thanks
<xyclo_> Why 2 machines though?
<xyclo_> I still don't get it
<ailo_> xyclo_, Then you can use jack, and monitor that on one machine, and use the other with PA, with no need to monitoring it. You get a very reliable system
<xyclo_> hm
<xyclo_> no pulse-jack-source
<xyclo_> right?
<holstein> you just do your thing on one box
<holstein> running JACk or whatever
<holstein> and the other machine
<holstein> you just go into it
<holstein> anolog even
<xyclo_> ok
<xyclo_> sure
<holstein> netjack is an option
<xyclo_> I see the why
<holstein> i did that with icecast
<holstein> darkice*
<holstein> netjack over to a machine running the dummy driver
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> and all was good
<holstein> but, i preffered just anolog connecting them
<holstein> easy
<holstein> and i challenge you to hear the difference
<xyclo_> netjack, I dream of getting there...
<holstein> on a 90kb stream
<xyclo_> I am stuck in this minor things
<xyclo_> these
<holstein> eh
<holstein> happens
<holstein> at least we have options :)
<xyclo_> true
<xyclo_> :)
<holstein> and hell, if you want to write software, the options are literally endless
<xyclo_> So, conclusion?
<holstein> well, i wouldnt be scared of running 2 machines
<holstein> if it makes life easier
<holstein> that what i did for a long tim
<holstein> e
<holstein> and still do sometimes
<holstein> i still like FW
<xyclo_> I guess I could
<holstein> if your like me
<xyclo_> I will try the libflash thing and see though...
<holstein> you got a lot of options
<xyclo_> The other PC is a laptop, no INs
<holstein> i have a bunch of hardware laying around
<xyclo_> would have too use zoom H2
<xyclo_> Also it's old
<xyclo_> ...
<holstein> the zoom is nice
<holstein> the H4
<holstein> nice pres
<xyclo_> yes
<holstein> all you need is a line in
<ailo_> xyclo_, I don't know how the Justin TV thing works, if the libflash thing will help at all. At least it should work with watching Youtube and things like that.
<holstein> and the zoom has it :)
<xyclo_> the H2 is like a swiss army knife though
<xyclo_> I use it a lot as USB mic
<PipeManMusic> I have an h4.
<PipeManMusic> Fantastic device.
 * holstein gotta run...
<xyclo_> thanks, holstein!
<holstein> xyclo_: good luck :)
<xyclo_> ailo_, I'll check it and report...
<xyclo_> thanks all...
<xyclo_> Have you tried the H4n?
<xyclo_> Good quality too?
<xyclo_> PipeManMusic?
<PipeManMusic> I haven't.
<Strayfolk> hello
<Strayfolk> about rtirq: the only thing that seems to set any sort of priorities is editing /etc/default/rtirq
<Strayfolk> I would like the rtirq-init script to work, but only manual editing works
<ailo_> Strayfolk, Did you install it from repo?
<Strayfolk> I did
<Strayfolk> how do I undo the manual tweak?
<ailo_> Strayfolk, what is it you want to do? The script runs at startup, so it should be running now
<Strayfolk> it probably is, but only editing said file alters the rt priorities
<ailo_> The script that runs is in /etc/init.d/*
<Strayfolk> according to ps -eLo rtprio,cls,pid,pri,nice,cmd ....
<Strayfolk> yes, but it does nothing
<ailo_> Strayfolk, You're running the -rt kernel, I presume
<Strayfolk> I am
<ailo_> Strayfolk, I think if you just delete the files you edited, and reinstall, you'll get the default settings
<Strayfolk> is that safe?
<ailo_> Strayfolk, If you delete the /etc/init.d/rtirq, the script will not run . But, there will be files in all of /etc/rc.*/*
<ailo_> It's safe
<ailo_> Strayfolk, What is it you want to change in the rtirq script?
<ailo_> Strayfolk, actually, if you uninstall the rtirq script, I remember it wouldn't fully uninstall
<Strayfolk> I want to see what the rtirq script does differently and if it works better than my manual tweaks
<ailo_> Strayfolk, here's the default /etc/default/rtirq http://paste.ubuntu.com/574150/
<ailo_> Strayfolk, I guess all you need is to change between that file and the one you've edited.
<Strayfolk> if I did, then those would be the priorities set, regardless of the rtirq-init script
<Strayfolk> I use firewire
<Strayfolk> reboot, thanks 4 your help
<ailo_> Strayfolk, Yes. I just looked into the /etc/init.d/rtirq, and it looks for "RTIRQ_CONFIG=/etc/default/rtirq"
<holstein> do i need that?
<holstein> ive never felt like i needed that
<holstein> rtirq
<ailo_> Strayfolk, Which version of Ubuntu?
<Strayfolk> oh really
<Strayfolk> that's good to know
<Strayfolk> 10.04
<Strayfolk> with 2.6.31 rt
<holstein> i got a presonus firepod
<holstein> and i was using that kernel for a while
<holstein> then i got https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<ailo_> Just realized doing: sudo apt-get purge rtirq-init, would of course uninstall everything
<holstein> Strayfolk: why do you use rtirq?
<Strayfolk> holstein, thanks for asking :)
<holstein> more importantly, should i be using it?
<Strayfolk> I guess all tweak pages suggest it
<holstein> do you get lower latency?
<Strayfolk> I dunno, do you have xruns and issues?
<Strayfolk> I have very poor perfomance over all
<holstein> i have a zero xrun policy
<ailo_> holstein, You need it with an rt kernel. It sets priorities
<Strayfolk> so I'm trying to get it running smoothly
<holstein> i'll tolerate one if a program is opening
<holstein> or closing
<ailo_> holstein, It will only work with realtime patched kernels
<holstein> ailo_: i have -realtime
<holstein> Strayfolk: what device?
<Strayfolk> holstein, that's what I get too, but I have stability issues also, which kill the work flow
<Strayfolk> edirol fa-66
<Strayfolk> sony vaio f12 with i7 etc...
<ailo_> holstein, -realtime is a realtime patched kernel, only not based on Ubuntu's kernel, but the vanilla version. You'll need rtirq to get high prio for your sound device
<Strayfolk> I've ordered an expresscard firewire controller with TI chipset, but I doubt that it'll help
<holstein> Strayfolk: thats more likely
<Strayfolk> ,there's something else fishy about my system
<holstein> the chip set
<holstein> i have TI's
<holstein> and ive tried others
<holstein> janky ones
<Strayfolk> expresscard?
<holstein> several
<holstein> i have on expresscard
<holstein> with TI
<holstein> and several onboard TI's
<holstein> and a few pci TI's im hanging on to for a rainy day ;)
<Strayfolk> I'm really hoping for better performance
<Strayfolk> some day
<holstein> TI'll do it
<holstein> its pretty drastic
<Strayfolk> I'm spending too much time on this bullcrap
<holstein> i literally dont get any xruns
<Strayfolk> that's good for you
<holstein> at like 5ms latency
<Strayfolk> what's your typical session like?
<holstein> thats with 8 tracks tracking
<holstein> 24 96
<Strayfolk> I've heard some of your bass solos, which rock btw.
<holstein> for over an hour
<holstein> thats how i test
<Strayfolk> oh nice
<holstein> Strayfolk: D00D
<holstein> thanks :)
<holstein> you did an RPM as well?
<Strayfolk> no?
<Strayfolk> what's that?
<holstein> thats what those tracks were for
<holstein> well, not soley
<holstein> that was the excuse i had to do them
<holstein> help make me do them
<holstein> Strayfolk: i have several JACK profiles
<holstein> with various latency settings
<holstein> but, 5ms is quite stable
<Strayfolk> that's useful when you have it running
<holstein> Strayfolk: a TI chip is what you need
<Strayfolk> I've tried them all
<holstein> i have a VIA thats not bad
<Strayfolk> and I sure hope so!
<Strayfolk> mine is a ricoh
<holstein> yeah, i have one of those on a macbook
<holstein> no go
<Strayfolk> deemed to work by some... but I demand quite a lot from my sessions
<Strayfolk> like 15-20 ardour tracks + 5 renoise tracks
<holstein> Strayfolk: i got the express card im using locally
<Strayfolk> lotsa plugins
<holstein> paid a little more
<holstein> BUT, they were going to let me return it
<holstein> works great
<Strayfolk> I did the same
<holstein> they even knew what chip was in there
<Strayfolk> if you mean you went to a store - by locally
<holstein> i was surprised
<holstein> not bestbuy
<Strayfolk> yeah, I specifically asked for a TI one
<holstein> a small local shop
<holstein> go to bestbuy and say 'chipset'
<Strayfolk> it's gonna be interesting to see, you get my hopes up :)
<holstein> and watch the eyes glaze ;)
<holstein> Strayfolk: if you want
<holstein> i'll give you teh model or whatever
<holstein> on the one i have
<holstein> the*
<Strayfolk> I'm from Finland. we don't have bestbuy, but I know what you're talking about
<holstein> we lost circuit city
<holstein> i think bestbuy is on the way out
<holstein> Strayfolk: i think rlamerio has that unit
<holstein> edirol
<holstein> with TI chipset
<holstein> and has nothing bad to say about it
<Strayfolk> nice
<holstein> i remember discussing chipsets and latency with him
<holstein> i remember it being similar if not better than what i was getting
<Strayfolk> but my sony vaio is a problem child when it comes to ubuntu
<holstein> Strayfolk: ive heard those can be a pain
<Strayfolk> http://www.lycom.com.tw/EK101.htm
<Strayfolk> that's the one I'm getting
<holstein> long as its TI
<holstein> and you can return it
<holstein> if needed
<Strayfolk> yes
<holstein> i say, DO IT!
<holstein> i had a hell of a time
<holstein> at first
<Strayfolk> I'm excited.
<holstein> with some funky chips
<Strayfolk> good to hear
<Strayfolk> I will surely start sharing some music as soon as I get this thing running
<holstein> awesome, i look forward to hearing it :)
<Strayfolk> :) thanks for your time
<Strayfolk> I'm off now,  see you around!
<holstein> Strayfolk: laterx
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-02
<Denali> o/
<holstein> \o
<Denali> yo im having trouble installing
<holstein> Denali: ubuntustudio?
<holstein> 10.10?
<Denali> yes
<holstein> whats the issue?
<Denali> its asking for source directory
<holstein> its?
<Denali> what do i type
<holstein> the installer?
<Denali> yes
<holstein> are you trying to install from USB?
<Denali> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> theres the problem
<holstein> couple things
<holstein> ...
<Denali> it wont from usb?
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, first
<holstein> mark yourself on this bug
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> you can either do this
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> OR you can just get the normal ubuntu live cd
<holstein> and install whatever you want from ubuntustudio into that install
<holstein> like this
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can search in a package manager ubuntustudio
<holstein> and see all the stuff and read about it
<holstein> and decide what you want
<holstein> i think thats easiest
<holstein> Denali: all of the alternate installers have this issue
<Denali> ok
<Denali> does 10.04 have the same problem?
<holstein> all of the alternate style installers have this issue
<holstein> the server ones
<holstein> the alternate desktop installers
<holstein> for the vanilla release
<Denali> ok thanks
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i do vanilla
<holstein> its easy
<holstein> and more like ubuntu anyways
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> with some tweaks
<holstein> and extra packages
<holstein> and a nice theme :)
<holstein> Denali: actually
<holstein> The install procedure fails to find the "cdrom" unless I give the kernel parameter "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true". I got that hint from http://die-klapsmuehle.org/2010/02/21/ubuntu-alternate-von-usb-stick-installieren/ .
<holstein> i didnt realize it was that easy to make it happen
<holstein> thats not bad
<Denali> dang already put open suse on usb
<Denali> im distro hopping
<holstein> sure
<holstein> check out AVlinux and KXstudio while your at it
<holstein> puredyne is ubuntu based
<holstein> and runs great from USB
<holstein> Denali: are you into audio production?
<Denali> mostly programing and graphic y?
<Guest61414> I have a question about getting proprietary drivers because when i go to system>admin>hardware drivers nothing comes up
<Guest25894> can someone help me find a help channel for linux mint 10
<holstein> Guest25894: hey
<holstein> you probably want to check spotchat
<holstein> irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> i think thats where the minters and
<holstein> hang*
<Guest25894> how do i get there
<Guest25894> its not in the list
<Guest25894> I tried to add it but i get error mess I must have misspelled it .. I didnt
<holstein> Guest25894: its a different server
<holstein> this is freenode
<holstein> im in #linuxmint-debian
<Guest25894> do you know the server?
<holstein> and #peppermint
<holstein> over on spochat
<holstein> spotchat*
<holstein> Guest25894: yeah, its irc.spotchat.org
<holstein>   /connect irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> depending on what client you are using
<holstein> then /join #linuxmint
<Guest25894> thank you so much
<holstein> sure :)
<Guest25894> I keep getting unknown host when I add server
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=22
<PipeManMusic> sure it isn't .net?
<holstein> PipeManMusic: pretty sure
<holstein> yeah, im on it right now
<PipeManMusic> Well he left.
<holstein> yeah, no biggie
<holstein> thats something you can take care of in google
<Strayfolk> holstein, good news. got my TI firewire chip today and it's a lot better!
<ailo> Strayfolk, It fixed your latency problems?
<Strayfolk> fixed xruns and stability
<Strayfolk> so now I'm @ 3x128 and it seems very nice
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-03
<DeusQain> What would be the best way to go about getting Cinelerra included in the next release?
<holstein> DeusQain: sudo apt-get install cinelerra ;)
<DeusQain> while you are very accurate on how to install said software.  You didn't answer my question.
<holstein> DeusQain: i was hoping that would imply an answer though ;)
<holstein> i dont think its going to happen
<holstein> but, you can ask over in #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> and on the mailing list
<DeusQain> excellent.
<DeusQain> thank you.
<mlpug> I have fluidsynth and jackd running. I can hear all bells and whistles OK when using ZynAddSubFX with mouse. I hear nothing when I try to use my USB Midi kbd (keyrig 49). I expected to see that in the left side of MIDI tab of qjackctl connections but its empty. lsusb recognises the keyboard. Any ideas what I am missing here or how to troubleshoot?
<mlpug> for example, is there some lower level way to see whether the kbd sends some midi events or not?
<mlpug> my earlier case is closed: now my keyboard works. I was on wrong midi channel.
<holstein> mlpug: COOL
<holstein> there was a great package for that
<holstein> i saw ailo suggest it
<holstein> reads midi events
<Strangebrew> is there a list of sound cards that work well with ubuntu?
<holstein> Strangebrew: i can tell you a few places to look
<Strangebrew> that would be great
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<holstein> other than that, i would say try and find someone useing the device
<holstein> the presonus firepod
<holstein> now the FP-10
<holstein> works great out of the box
<Strangebrew> thanks!  i'm kinda new so i'm looking for something cheap( less than 350$)
<holstein> the zoom H4 is pretty sweet
<holstein> the maudio delta 1010lts
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> and cheap
<holstein> the focusrite saphirePRO40
<holstein> ^^ thats probably the most bang for the buck
<Strangebrew> oh great , thank you so much! i will check those
<holstein> you have to tweak a bit to get it working
<holstein> Strangebrew: also, #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if you have a specific device
<holstein> might find someone using it there
<holstein> i hear about the maudio fastracks
<holstein> and cant remember which are good
<Strangebrew> i have line 6 toneport which doesnt seem to work
<holstein> USB ?
<Strangebrew> yeah
<holstein> you can try running lsusb
<holstein> see if you see it there
<holstein> ^^ thats in a terminal
<holstein> then
<Strangebrew> the drivers are installed and i can see it in the sound preferneces
<holstein> aplay -l
<Strangebrew> but no sound coming in
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> IF you see the device in those locations
<holstein> you have a pretty good chance
<Strangebrew> yeah, but something must be wrong with the device..i cant see any signal on the input
<holstein> Strangebrew: but you see the device?
<holstein> all those places?
<Strangebrew> in sound pref
<Strangebrew> only checked there
<holstein> check those
<holstein> then, try running alsamixer
<Strangebrew> ok just a minute
<Strangebrew> btw, i'm on ubuntu now (not ubuntustudio)...
<holstein> yeah, ubuntu=ubuntustudio
<holstein> you have JACK right?
<Strangebrew> JACK? not sure, havent downloaded it myself
<Strangebrew> i'll look for it
<holstein> Strangebrew: you'll want that
<holstein> sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<holstein> and read through the dependencies
<holstein> should see jack2 or jackd
<holstein> and others
<Strangebrew> downloading qjackct now
<holstein> Strangebrew: and JACK right?
<holstein> you saw that in the list too?
<holstein> maybe 20 packages or so right?
<Strangebrew> nope only 10:\
<Strangebrew> and jackd wandt there
<holstein> probably right
<holstein> hmmm
<Strangebrew> wasnt
<holstein> will see...
<Strangebrew> maybe it will be fine, ill check it
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install jackd
<holstein> when that install is done
<Strangebrew> running
<Strangebrew> the input level still doesnt show a thing:\
<holstein> right
<holstein> dont worry about that yet
<Strangebrew> do i need to restart something?
<holstein> Strangebrew: you'll want to learn how to use jack
<holstein> its not trivial
<Strangebrew> where can i read about it?
<holstein> but it is really where the 'magic' of linux audio happens
<holstein> well, http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> for a start
<holstein> but, asking in here, and that other channel i linked
<holstein> anyhow
<holstein> Strangebrew: open a terminal
<holstein> ans type
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> try hitting the start button
<holstein> and tell me what happens?
<Strangebrew> well i see RT with changing precentages right to it
<holstein> Strangebrew: cool
<holstein> ok hit the stop button
<holstein> then, when it has stopped
<holstein> hit quit
<Strangebrew> done
<holstein> then, start it as normal user
<holstein> either qjackctl
<holstein> or in the menu
<holstein> jack control
<holstein> and try hitting start again
<Strangebrew> same situation
<holstein> cool
<holstein> no errors
<holstein> just running?
<holstein> right?
<Strangebrew> nope
<Strangebrew> right
<holstein> awesome
<holstein> ok, that is JACK
<holstein> running with your internal sound card
<holstein> you'll probably see an xrun here and there
<holstein> little red #'s
<holstein> in the jack control panel
<holstein> BUT, dont worry about that right now
<holstein> what we are going to do is
<holstein> stop jack
<holstein> with the stop button
<holstein> on jack contol there
<holstein> then, hit the setup button
<holstein> and lets look for the line6
<holstein> Strangebrew: jack control = qjackctl
<holstein> a GUI frontend to JACK
<holstein> for setting it up
<holstein> and running it
<holstein> *and stopping it
<Strangebrew> ok
<Strangebrew> so i need to look for the line 6 driver in the setup?
<holstein> OK...
<holstein> you see 'driver'
<holstein> that will need to stay set to ALSA
<holstein> but
<holstein> under that
<holstein> you see hw:0
<holstein> actually...
<holstein> before we do that
<holstein> up at the top
<holstein> you see preset name
<Strangebrew> yep
<holstein> go in there and name this preset 'working'
<holstein> and save it
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> name it line6 and save it again
<holstein> and lets mess with the line6 one
<holstein> and you can always come back to working
<holstein> :)
<Strangebrew> good idea:)
<Strangebrew> so, i need to try all the interfaces available?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so in the line6 preset
<holstein> under the ALSA driver setting
<holstein> you see hw:0
<holstein> and an arrow point down
<holstein> there is also an arrow pointing right
<holstein> click both of those
<holstein> and see if you see the line6 ?
<Strangebrew> yeah, on the right pointing arrow  i see   two options with UX1 Toneport
<Strangebrew> hw:1  and  hw:1,0
<holstein> Strangebrew: really not much to do but experiment around
<holstein> and try to get the line6 going
<holstein> you'll need to learn a bit about JACK routing
<holstein> like, opening ardour
<holstein> and creating a track
<holstein> and routing the line6 over to that track you make
<holstein> or testing
<holstein> for*
<Strangebrew> ok, i will look into jack,  thank you so much holstein! you helped me alot
<holstein> Strangebrew: anytime
<holstein> IF you see it there
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> i think you have a good chance of using it with JACK
<holstein> and it working
<holstein> and thats really what you want
<holstein> its a different workflow from win or OSX usually
<holstein> *unless you are using JACK in win or OSX
<holstein> but, JACK is just awesome
<holstein> and totally worth the learning curve
<Strangebrew> are you experienced with win music production  software?
<holstein> i used to use cubase
<holstein> and ive been around a bunch of win and OSX in studios
<holstein> protools or whatever
<holstein> i dont have a lot of MIDI experience
<Strangebrew> and you prefer ubuntu from professional point of view ( or is it ideological, open-source)?
<holstein> JACK is awesome
<holstein> and ardour too
<holstein> i personally prefer the software in everyway
<holstein> not just because its open
<Strangebrew> i guess that i'm not a MIDI guy too, gonna use it for recording guitar and vocals
<holstein> but, the workflow is more like a studio
<holstein> for example
<holstein> if i download a reverb
<holstein> it shows up in JACK
<holstein> and i use it
<holstein> route whatever i want to it
<holstein> with a virtual cable
<holstein> just like the workflow in a studio
<holstein> some software is interconnected like that in win and OSX
<Strangebrew> sounds nice
<holstein> but, not to this degree
<holstein> is it always rock-solid?
<holstein> of course not
<holstein> but neither are the closed alternatives
<Strangebrew> well thats good to hear..i always thought that only open-source people  are using those open-source software
<holstein> im sure thats a big part of it
<Strangebrew> and the closed ones topped them
<holstein> and i do like the ideals
<holstein> in general
<holstein> but, im also into everyone having the right tools for the job
<holstein> and if that is pro-tools
<holstein> or cubase
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> but, its not fair to say one platform or app is more capable
<holstein> unless it actually is
<Strangebrew> glad to hear an open-mind opinion
<holstein> mostly its opinion
<holstein> like, for example
<holstein> ardour hasnt had MIDI support
<holstein> ardour 3.x will have it
<holstein> that should be out in a couple months
<holstein> but, MIDI folks can use JACK
<Strangebrew> but theres an alternative to ardour right?
<holstein> and whatever MIDI sequencer they want
<holstein> with ardour
<Strangebrew> oh
<Strangebrew> ok
<holstein> Strangebrew: yeah, or a whole other DAW
<holstein> BUT, if a midi guy preffered the workflow of something else
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> i cant argue with that
<holstein> just dont tell me linux cant do it :)
<Strangebrew> :)
<Strangebrew> btw, where can i hear your music?
<holstein> i just did a little solo bass thing
<holstein> for the RPM challenge
<holstein> and put it up and bandcamp
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> this is more what i do though
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk#t=2m50s
<holstein> not my composition there though ^^
<holstein> thats the piano players tune
<holstein> Strangebrew: you have some music around?
<Strangebrew> thats amazing holstein, now i'm sure i (potentially) can do what i want in linux
<holstein> Strangebrew: theres more MIDI folk in that other channel
<holstein> if you need
<holstein> i dabble at best in that
<Strangebrew> nope..i'm just getting into recording seriously... i've got a jamman
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ive been messing with sooperlooper
<holstein> you checked out zoe keating?
<holstein> she really inspired me
<Strangebrew> on bandcamp?
<Strangebrew> dont know her
<holstein> http://www.zoekeating.com/
<Strangebrew> oh heh:)
<holstein> she uses sooperlooper on OSX
<Strangebrew> will check that
<holstein> i was learning sooperlooper
<holstein> and i heard her stuff
<Strangebrew> sooperlooper is available on ubuntu?
<holstein> and though, wonder what software she is useing
<holstein> and its the same ;)
<holstein> Strangebrew: yeah, its in the repos
<holstein> all the ubuntustudio stuff is in the default repo now
<holstein> you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> just whatever software you want
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Strangebrew> oh good, seems a little complicated but i guess thats better than installing ubuntu all-over again
<holstein> Strangebrew: well, you dont need all of those
<holstein> or any of those
<holstein> the metapackages are just a group of packages
<holstein> i usually get
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> sometimes the menu
<holstein> and maybe a kernel
<Strangebrew> and the tweeks?
<holstein> but, you can just install the software you want
<holstein> as you go
<holstein> Strangebrew: the network manager is not installed
<holstein> in ubunutstudio
<holstein> but, i wouldnt worry about that
<holstein> unless you have trouble
<holstein> Strangebrew: not many tweeks needed anymore
<Strangebrew> great, so i'll get on with that now:)
<holstein> Strangebrew: :)
<Strangebrew> thanks again!
<holstein> anytime
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-04
<jo-erlend> I seem to remember having found a free application in the repositories that resembled fruityloops. Does anyone know which application I'm talking about? Or are there other alternatives perhaps?
<jo-erlend> I really just need to create some loops of samples.
<holstein> jo-erlend: hey
<holstein> are you thinking or LMMS?
<holstein> of*
<jo-erlend> holstein: I was thinking about Hydrogen, but that doesn't seem to do what I thought it did. It seems nice for drums, but I'd like to add some bass guitar too.
<holstein> H2 is a drum machine
<holstein> jo-erlend: try qtractor
<holstein> and ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<jo-erlend> LMMS seems nice though.
<holstein> i dont know what frooty loops is
<holstein> we got lots of software though
<holstein> JACK is key though
<ScottL> holstein, jo-erlend, i have heard that lmms is similar to frooty loops by several people...of course, they could all be repeating the same tripe and are completey wrong :P
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-05
<mlpug> Ardour and Rosegarden solve somewhat same problem, right? Is there some straightforward criteria for what I should use Rosegarden and when Ardour?
<virtu> good morning
<holstein> mlpug: for now
<holstein> ardour doesnt have MIDI
<holstein> AFAIK rosegarden will record audio
<holstein> but most prefer the features in ardour for recording audio
<holstein> and, ardour 3 will have MIDI :)
<holstein> quite soon
<alberto_> hello
<mlpug> holstein, tnx. I also found "Rosegarden versus ardour" discussion thread in linuxmucisians.com
<alberto_> Hello
<alberto_> Does anybody know anything about VST plug-ins with dssi-vst?
<anna> hello
<anna> could someone tell me a good program to convert files from .flv to .mkv?
<mlpug> One more to the queue of unanswered questions: I have Rosegarden, zynaddsubfx and fluidsynth running and I can playback Rosegarden tracks. What the easiest way for me to extract one track (or all) from Rosegarden to a file e.g. wav or mp3?
<mlpug> I dont see "export as wav" or anything like that
<mlpug> and the next one: when I first time launched zynaddsubfx I selected "beginner". Now I realise that all the cool stuff is on the "advanced" mode. How can I switch to advanced mode?
<mlpug> FYI: i guess that I found answers to my questions: zynaddsubfx UI can be changes by altering value of user_interface_mode in .zynaddsubfxXML.cfg
<mlpug> and that more advanced UI seems to have record button so it probably solves my other problem
<alberto_> Hello
<alberto_> I said hello
<alberto_> Ok, you're all very kind.
<bugra> hello everybody
<bugra> i made a mistake by installing ubuntustudio with a dvd or i should have upgraded. how can i uninstall it?
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/vkgoeswild#p/u/12/Be-loLSUWT0 holly nice
<bugra> can anyone help me?????
<bugra> :(
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-06
<skypce> hi
<skypce> can you helpme with a "Cannot create thread 1 Operation not permitted"
<skypce> with jackd2
<skypce> please
<acerimmer> hello
<ailo_> skypce, Are you in audio group? Do you have things set up in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf?
<skypce> ailo_ yes
<skypce> look
<skypce> i was compiling a netbook kernel based in liquorix
<skypce> http://code.google.com/p/realtimenetbookkernel/downloads/list
<skypce> the liquorix official kernel works fine
<skypce> with jackd2
<skypce> i doesnt know that is wrong with this compilled kernel
<skypce> can you please see the .config
<skypce> i download the official liquorix .config
<skypce> and .config of netbook-kernel
<skypce> and i was removing all innecesary drivers
<skypce> uff it takes to me about 3 hours
<ailo_> skypce, I'm not an expert in Linux config. Did you do this on a vanilla kernel, or Ubuntu or Debian?
<acerimmer> ubuntu studio monthly meeting 03/06/2010 10:00 am EST
<skypce> mmm
<skypce> http://liquorix.net/sources/37/
<skypce> from here
<ailo_> acerimmer, Are you attending the meeting later?
<acerimmer> ailo_: later tomorrow morning?  :) yes
<ailo_> acerimmer, Let's hope a lot of people join in
<acerimmer> ailo_: i hope so.  Seems like a lot more people would/should be up for advancing the ustudio package.
<bc81> this is probably asked often, but "FluidSynth or TiMidity++"??
<shadghost> The TiMidity++ project has not been actively maintained since 2004
<shadghost> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiMidity
<shadghost> vs last stable was oct of 2010 for fluid
<shadghost> i think i would make my desision based on that
<bc81> fluidsynth it is then!
<shadghost> not saying it is better, just chances of still being activly matianed (well 2010, but that is not that long ago) is a good indacation
<Strayfolk> I'd like to install pulse-jack, but I'm unable due to dependencies
<Strayfolk> I'd like to force another version of the libpulse0 package, but synaptic wants to uninstall a lot of packages
<Strayfolk> the pulseaudio packages from ricotz seem to be all broken
<Strayfolk> and I don't know how to fix them
<hermanr> Cinelerra-CV dev meeting starting in #cinelerra in one minute.  Just FYI.
<mlpug> I saved smallish hydrogen .h2song file. When I try to import that to Rosegarden it segfaults. What might be wrong here? When I press play in hydrogen this seems to play forever. Could the segfault be because it kind of tries to import track of infinite length or what is going on here?
<holstein> mlpug: i would think you would need to import MIDI data
<holstein> the .h2song
<holstein> is going to be for hydrogen
<holstein> like trying to open a .pdf in a text editor
<holstein> i mean, its all text right?
<holstein> but of course it wont work...
<holstein> im not a big MIDI guy though
<mlpug> okay. of course.
<holstein> but, it seems like you might be trying to 'record' it over there?
<holstein> in RG ?
<holstein> if you can just take the midi data over to RG
<holstein> it should work
<holstein> you'll have to remap everything
<holstein> i think the preffered workflow would be to keep H2
<holstein> and RG seperate
<holstein> til mixdown
<holstein> then, record everything over into ardour
<holstein> in one go
<holstein> in H2
<holstein> you can have seperate audio channels per instrument
<holstein> which is handy
<mlpug> That makes sense
<mlpug> My target is to have some Hydrogen and other MIDI stuff then record vocal or other instruments and combine everything
<holstein> mlpug: i think you'll want to aim for ardour as the final mixing place
<mlpug> I guess thats the place to go yes
<mlpug> at least most youtube and other tutorials seems to do it that way
<mlpug> That Hydrogen episode described above was part of this venture
<Webster> Good morning!
<holstein> Webster: o/
<Webster> Can anyone offer some installation advice?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just use the normal buntu CD
<holstein> the live ISO
<holstein> and add what you want
<holstein> go to the package manager of your choice
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the meta packages
<holstein> and decide what you want/need
<holstein> or just install the apps you want
<Webster> instead of loading the ubuntu studio ISO?
<Webster> here is my problem....
<Webster> I have a mini-ITX mainboard... loaded studio onto an 80gb ata drive, everythings fine
<Webster> but I've now purchased a 500gb SATA drive... installed Studi TWICE, but after it kicks the cd out it refuses to boot off the SATA drive
<holstein> Webster: i would look in the bios for that
<Webster> it prompts for the grub loader at the end but it still won't boot
<holstein> and check where GRUB is getting installed
<Webster> I did, put the hard drive 1st in the boot order
<holstein> i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<holstein> you can recover GRBU
<holstein> GRUB*
<holstein> using a live CD
<holstein> not sure what the deal is
<holstein> you still have the other disc installed?
<holstein> hard disc*
<holstein> hard drive
<holstein> you have both the 80 and the 500 ?
<Webster> I could...
<holstein> nah
<holstein> right now
<holstein> the only drive connected is the 500 ?
<Webster> yes
<holstein> id get a live CD
<holstein> and lood at the drive
<holstein> see if if looks right
<holstein> recover grub using it
<holstein> and go from there
<Webster> I wonder if I'd be better off going with your original suggestion
<holstein> Webster: well, it wont hurt to try some things
<holstein> if you're OK with a reinstallation as being a last steop
<holstein> step*
<Webster> iI have all day...
<holstein> recovering GRUB from a live CD aint that bad
<holstein> and it'll either work or not
<Webster> or a live usb key?
<Webster> usb flash drive
<Webster> ok well, thanks for your suggestions, I'll give them a try
<Webster> have a great day!
<holstein> Webster: you can do USB
<holstein> Webster: good luck :)
<Webster> thanks!
<mlpug> I have plain ubuntu maverick and then ubuntustudio-audio installed on top of that. Rosegarden complaints about that missing realtime capability. In my specific configuration should I modprobe as instructed by Rosegarden or should I do something else in this specific setup in order to have proper realtime support?
<holstein> mlpug: can you just ignore it and work?
<holstein> are you getting xruns?
<mlpug> well. I dont know about xruns what they are. Everything works pretty fine except when kids steal my keyboard and press like twenty keys simultaneously I hear some hiccups in audio. I thought that its because somewhere there is not enough capacity to play everything properly
<holstein> mlpug: what are your JACK settings?
<mlpug> but I guess I can ignore this for now especially if the fix is not very trivial and if the fix may mess up something else in my setup
<mlpug> dunno that either. Basicly the only thing I have done with Jack is qjackctl where I have established connections between apps
<holstein> OK
<holstein> mlpug: in the jack control window
<holstein> you might see little red numbers
<holstein> thats the xrun count
<holstein> you can close everything
<holstein> stop JACK
<holstein> open 'setup'
<holstein> and change frames/period
<holstein> to something like 1024
<holstein> and/or periods/buffer to 3
<holstein> other than that, you can try a realtime kernel
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> i would suggest the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> mlpug: if you are happy with the performance though
<holstein> dont worry about it for now
<mlpug> Yes. I interpret the article so that this feature will ship with Natty.
<holstein> mlpug: probably not
<holstein> depends
<holstein> well, we'll probably stick it in there on way or another
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> eventually, we wont need it anyways
<DMDean> is there any way to get a reverb plugin for audacity?
<ver0na-s> hi
<ver0na-s> echo
<ver0na-s> there's anyone out thr???
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-27
<Drumplayr> Hi. Anyone here?
<holstein> \o/
<Drumplayr> What's up???
<holstein> not much... working on an album cover for my RPM challenge
<Drumplayr> I'm a Ubuntu Studio Newbie and have a question.
<holstein> sure...
<Drumplayr> Sounds cool!
<Drumplayr> I've got a Presonus Firepod connected via Firewire...
<Drumplayr> and I was hoping to use my Sound Blaster Live! card for playback/monitor.
<Drumplayr> But I can't seem to get the Firepod and the sound card to work at the same time.
<holstein> i dont
<holstein> i have the firepod too
<holstein> i would just use it
<holstein> AFAIK, you wont easily use alsa drivers for the SB and the ffado driver for the FW device at the same time with JACK
<holstein> one way to go is to just let pulse use the SB and JACK use the firepod
<holstein> personally, i would just not use that SB
<Drumplayr> Is there a way to make pulse and jack work at the same time??? But I think you answered my question. It's probably not worth the time to figure out.
<Drumplayr> I've been gathering parts for a couple years to build this box (I'm a poor musician). I finally got it built last night and have been up for 36 hours playing with it.
<Drumplayr> A friend of my has a really good PC running Sonar. I built this machine on Linux so I can compare the perfomance.
<holstein> for me.. i just start JACK with the firepod, and pulse is still running on my internal sound card
<holstein> Drumplayr: i actually choose to use this software and linux for the performance
<Drumplayr_> Srry bout that
<Drumplayr_> So you can hear the playback while recording? I can't
<holstein> Drumplayr: 11.10 has pulse routing to JACK
<holstein> or is trying to at least
<holstein> so, pulse stops, and tries to route through JACK
<holstein> i personally dont want that, but whatever
<Drumplayr_> In order to hear what I've recorded, I have to unload the firewire driver inside Jack and load ALSA in to Jack.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> audacious plays audio files with JACK
<Drumplayr_> I guess that's the newbie in me.
<holstein> ardour is what i track in
<holstein> i just play back there
<Drumplayr_> oh.. so I'll give that a try.
<Drumplayr_> So how do you get Audacious to play the audio files?
<holstein> i just hit the play button
<holstein> after setting the JACK output
<Drumplayr_> Audacious doesn't show up in Jack. Gotta troubleshoot some more.
<holstein> Drumplayr_: you have to set the output to JACK in audaious
<holstein> audaciouse
<holstein> then you have to play the file
<holstein> then it shows up in JACK
<Drumplayr_> Still not having any luck
<Drumplayr_> Audacious shows up as a readable client but not a writable
<holstein> Drumplayr_: not sure what to tell you
<holstein> i would close it.. install VLC and the JACK plugin
<holstein> or try aqualung
<holstein> or just play the thing in the application you are tracking in to monitor
<Drumplayr_> So basically you're saying I should find another application to be my output for ardour?
<holstein> Drumplayr_: im saying just play it in ardour
<holstein> OR, if audacious is giving you a hard time, try something else
<holstein> my workflow doesnt consist of exporting tracks and then listening to them
<holstein> i just listen in ardour, and mix/master.. or whatever and then export them
<holstein> if i need to audition them further, i fire them up in audacious
 * cwillu pokes /proc/sys/kernel_sched with a stick
<cwillu> er, ./kernel/sched_* I mean
<cwillu> anyone with any interesting opinions on any combination of jack, non rt kernels and pianoteq?
 * cwillu seems to have such a thing working without xruns, but would like to compare notes re: what acceptable latency would typically be, etc
<Riddell> "ubuntustudio-meta 0.97 produces uninstallable binaries: "
 * cwillu listens to the echo
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-28
<holstein> cwillu: just the echo? ;)
<HiDeHo> Hi all does anyone have the ubuntu studio repos for ubuntu 10.04
<HiDeHo> want to try adding them to my current os
<ailo> HiDeHo: They are a part of the main Ubuntu repo
<ailo> HiDeHo: You can look for them using synaptic, or apt-get
<ailo> A bunch of meta packages starting with ubuntustudio-*
<HiDeHo> ailo, are you sure. i thought there was a ubuntu studio repo a well
<ailo> HiDeHo: No, Ubuntu Studio is a part of Ubuntu's repo
<ailo> There is a separate image for installing Ubuntu Studio
<HiDeHo> ok so tehre are no specific repos for ubuntu studio. ok then is there a list of apps that ubuntu studio has then
<HiDeHo> it just seems strange there is not but what do i know.
<ailo> Ubuntu Studio doesn't really have any of their own apps, only meta packages
<HiDeHo> ailo, really what image is this
<ailo> A meta package is an empty package which depends on a lot of other packages
<HiDeHo> so if i want to add the ubuntu studio apps etc to my ubuntu baisd os what do i do
<ailo> HiDeHo: Ubuntu Studio Lucid http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.04/release/
<ailo> HiDeHo: As I said, look up the meta packages, and read about them a little. Easiest is if you use synaptic for that
<ailo> They all begin with ubuntustudio-*
<HiDeHo> ok so i need to figure this out. it woudl just be easier aand make more snece to have a repo which woudl be addd adn install the apps etc but its gng to take me a lot
<HiDeHo> ok so is this the list of apps and meta packages etc here. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.04/release/ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.list
<ailo> HiDeHo: Since the meta-packages already are a part of the main repo, there's no need to add anything
<ailo> You just look up the packages you want to install, and install those
<HiDeHo> oh that makes it easy tehm so look up ubuntustudio in synaptic adn install all them great
<ailo> Yep
<HiDeHo> thansk man thats pritty easy.
<HiDeHo> so tehre will be no conflicts great
<ailo> HiDeHo: The meta package I would avoid is ubuntustudio-desktop
<ailo> You don't need that one
<ailo> The others are fine
<ailo> Or, rather, those that might change the looks of your desktop might seem needless to install
<ailo> If you just want all the audio apps, you install ubuntustudio-audio
<HiDeHo> yes i want to keep my linux mint os intact
<ailo> Oh, it's Mint
<HiDeHo> adn just add the ubuntu studio repos
<ailo> Cause, that's not Ubuntu
<HiDeHo> excuse me
<ailo> Mint is based on Ubuntu, but it's not Ubuntu
<HiDeHo> linux mint is baised on ubuntu adn is compatable with ubuntu repos
<HiDeHo> i know all that man shesh
<HiDeHo> here we go again
<HiDeHo> bet you are going to say you cant help em at all
<HiDeHo> * help me
<ailo> Well, you could search the list of packages and see what you find
<ailo> All of the audio programs are there
<ailo> Just that you might need to install them one by one
<HiDeHo> cool so just look up anything to do with ubuntustudio adn all audio apps will e there cool thansk that is all i needed to know.
<ailo> Well, I don't know if ubuntustudio- packages are a part of the Mint repo
<ailo> If they are, then they are
<HiDeHo> see when trying to do this i need to go to the base os which is ubuntu 10.04 adn ubuntu studio 10.04 then add what works there to mint 9
<HiDeHo> grat i have the idea now your a grat help
<ailo> If you want to make things easy on yourself, just install Ubuntu Studio 10.04
<HiDeHo> dont hv to mint still usses soem ubuntu repos
<ailo> Then you know you get what you need for music
<ailo> Mint is a separate distro
<HiDeHo> refer to the mint 9 sources.list file here http://pastebin.com/k3hYEghB
<HiDeHo> i know it is seperate as in its what is on top of things
<HiDeHo> but the base of mint 9 sio the same as ubuntu 10.04
<ailo> It seems like you have the main ubuntu repos, so you should be able to find the ubuntustudio- packages
<HiDeHo> that is exactly what i thought
<ailo> Just search using synaptic and see what you find
<HiDeHo> there is not much differance between mint and ubuntu apart from the look, feel adn extra apps that come preinstalled to make mint what it is
<HiDeHo> will do thanks man
<HiDeHo> HiDeHo, out
<etneg> hi anyone awake?
<etneg> is this the channel for design stuff?
<joe_onereb> Could I get some thoughts for a pc build with ubuntustudio in mind, possibly uper mid level build?
<joe_onereb> Is anyone using Ubuntu Studio-0n 0ccasion-that wishes their hardware was just a little better?
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to c
<holstein> Halexander9000: i would try something else, or bump the quality down
<holstein> maybe kdenlive if you dont ming the KDE deps
<Halexander9000> Kdenlive outputs scrambled tetris. Same with Openshot.
<holstein> scrambled tetris?
<holstein> i would say its a problem with the codecs then
<holstein> what are you trying to export to?
<holstein> ogg?
<holstein> try exporting to something else
<Halexander9000> No matter the format it outputs, it can't even read and display the format properly in the preview window.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> try VLC
<holstein> or a web browser
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> are you running 11.10?
<holstein> what codecs have you added?
<holstein> maybe you could take a screenshot or 2, and/or run from terminal and look for errors
<Halexander9000> Give me instructions, and I will follow. Start with the beginning.
<Halexander9000> holstein: Can you lead me step by step?
<holstein> Halexander9000: not really... i can only offer troubleshooting steps to help find whats going on
<holstein> you can also try the specifice help avenues for the applications, or try the main #ubuntu support channels..
<holstein> might be a good one for the mailing list as well
<Halexander9000> They said to ask here.
<holstein> they?
<holstein> im not saying you have to leave
<Halexander9000> They people in #ubuntu
<holstein> im just saying, i need to go, and its going to be dead here
<holstein> so, you'll need to try the mailing list
<Halexander9000> Don't worry. There's bound to be someone that can help me.
<holstein> there are some video guys there
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   what's the issue?
<Halexander9000> What's the mailing list?
<holstein> OH yeah... and CFHowlett just got here :)
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Can I pm you the post with my issue?
<holstein> i'll let you folks talk... BBL
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   sure
<CFHowlett> holstein   have a better one
<holstein> Halexander9000: if you dont mind, keep it in the channel for others to learn from :)
<Halexander9000> Alright.
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to c
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   your message appears to have been cut off.  However, mencoder is a terminal tool that smoothly converts video formats.
<Halexander9000> Mencoder doesn't work.
<Halexander9000> I've tried it.
<Halexander9000> reeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors.
<Halexander9000>  I tried to convert it using this guy's tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChgTqsZM6UM . Same result. Then I tried this guy http://www.markandey.com/2010/09/how-to-fix-ogv-file-to-upload-on.html . Exactly the same video errors. Those same tetris pieces of scrambled video data covering the text and edges of objects contained within the video. I really need some advice on how to convert it properly. Help please?
<Halexander9000> How about now?
<Halexander9000> You'll see in the second one that I've already use mencoder.
<Halexander9000> used*
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   so it partially converts/converts with errors and artifacts?
<Halexander9000> Yes.
<Halexander9000> Converts with lots of artifacts.
<Halexander9000> The irony is, it uploads just fine on youtube.
<Halexander9000> But I want to add a voice over commentary, and no matter what I try, it scrambles all the edges and text beyond recognition.
<Halexander9000> edges of objects*
<Halexander9000> Moving objects. It's a minecraft gameplay recording.
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: That tutorial wasn't made for my version of VLC media player. It get's confusing after the 6th step.
<Halexander9000> It gets*
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Tried to join the #mencoder, somehow get redirected to #mplayer...
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   Mplayer is the parent of mencoder
<Halexander9000> Well, so far, it's a dead channel.
<Halexander9000> Same goes to ffmpeg.
<Sir_Leto> Does the latest release of Ubuntu Studio have unity or not?
<holstein> Sir_Leto: well.. its in the repos, though the latest and the upcoming releases ships with XFCE be default
<holstein> if you want unity, you can install it.. or just install main ubuntu and add what you want to it from the ubuntustudio meta-packages, or just what ever applications you choose to use
<CFHowlett> unity + ubuntu studio?  *shudder*
<Sir_Leto> I don't want it.
<Sir_Leto> Is there any way to install ubuntu studio via wubi? I can't partition because I don't have another drive to put all of my stuff in.
<Sir_Leto> I know you used to be able to
<Sir_Leto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Win32-loader_(Debian) I might use this
<CFHowlett> Sir_Leto   NOT advised.  Per the developer, wubi is not a long term solution...
<CFHowlett> Sir_Leto   y u no dual-boot?
<Sir_Leto> I cannot partition, I don't have an extra hard drive to store my stuff
<Sir_Leto> If I could resize without losing my stuff, I woudl
<Sir_Leto> *would
<CFHowlett> Sir_Leto   consider virtualbox rather than wubi.  Just sayin...
<Sir_Leto> That bluescreens
<Sir_Leto> Virutalbox and VMware player don't like my CPU.
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-29
<CFHowlett> Sir_Leto   if you insist ... I'd install regular ubuntu then do the ubuntustudio upgrade from that.   Also, stick with LTS releases ... 10.4 at present
<Sir_Leto> Okay, thanks
<CFHowlett> Sir_Leto   have fun / be safe
<Sir_Leto> okay
<Sir_Leto> also. how do I fix that fglrx driver issue?
<Sir_Leto> is that only in 11.04?
<Sir_Leto> *11.10
<cwillu> <Sir_Leto> If I could resize without losing my stuff, I would
<cwillu> standard installer will do just that
<cwillu> backups are still recommended, because a power cut at the wrong time will break things
<cwillu> but that's also the case with a wubi install
<cwillu> (or any install really.  Backups are not optional if keeping your data is a requirement.)
 * cwillu ponders ways to make ubuntu-minimal depend on a magic "backups_up_to_date" package
<RedWar> hi all.  I have downloaded ubuntu studio, and I am looking for videos on trying to use it for audio recording like podcasts and music making.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.  I have been googling, but it has yielded reviews or installation videos.
<holstein> RedWar: you can just use audacity for most of that
<holstein> most of what we have as far as tools (such as JACK) are really overkill for what you are doing
<holstein> you dont really need ubuntustudio to make a podcast, though i use ardour and JACK when podcasting
<holstein> check out the #opensourcemusicians community :)
<CFHowlett> RedWar   audacity is the swiss army knife of podcasting...
<holstein> and a low barrier of entry
<ers> hi there. I need help... i have problems with my ubuntustudio (oneric) the top menubar is no displaying. the applications windows overlaps it and I just can see the menu bar when i close all the windows...
<ers> somebody have any suggestion or any link where I can find help?
<holstein> ers: i would say you have changed the behavior of the panel
<CFHowlett> ers   love to but I still use 10.04 because 11.10 is NOT recommended.  (LTS is a good thing)
<holstein> assuming thats what you mean by panel
<holstein> top menubar = panel?
<holstein> ers: i would either just make a new user account, and look around in there about how to recover from the unwanted changes
<holstein> OR, get a xubuntu live CD and look around in there
<ers> well, I'm a completely newbie, not sure if is the panel, I mean the top bar where the clock, the network icon, the menu where the applications are....I logged as a "guest" and the bar works fine... but not in my account
<holstein> yup... thats a panel
<holstein> if you make a new user, or login as guest, you'll see the "default" scenario
<holstein> you can also find the config files in your /home directory and remove them... and get back to the default setting
<holstein> you should try and find out what you changed.. something like "allow maximized windows to cover panel
<ers> oook. yep, .config is a directory... so you recommend me to rm it? or any specific file or directory inside it?
<holstein> ers: ?
<holstein> did i say rm anything?
<holstein> *dont* just rm random things
<holstein> im saying you can remove temporarily, or rename the config files responsible for the settings of the changes you have accidentally made to the XFCE panel
<holstein> somewhere in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ maybe
<ers> ok, i'll try that. thanks holstein... now I'll restart to see what happens.thanks again
<Halexander9000>  Ffmpeg's X11grab is not working. " Unknown input format: 'x11grab' ". Can someone please help me?
<grzesiek> hi, could anyone here help me with Jack configuration? It seems to work fine, but crashes often and randomly for no apparent reason, preetty annoying...
<cwillu> grzesiek, how are you starting it?
<cwillu> and can you pastebin the output of jackd?
<grzesiek> cwillu: I start it from Jack Control, but someone on #jack channel just advised me to use the terminal and get the core dump, when it crashes... so I'm waiting for it to crash :) it usually takes ten minutes or so, when it does I surely can paste the output
<holstein> yeah... thats what i was going to suggest
<holstein> las is the guy, if you can get him to help
<Halexander9000> Can someone please help me? http://pastebin.com/dB5M1Brg
<holstein> Halexander9000: looks like the x11grab is the issue
<holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/ffmpeg-x11grab-unknown-format-522296/
<holstein> http://soledadpenades.com/2010/04/26/unknown-input-or-output-format-x11grab-ubuntu/
<starn> Hello, i'm trying to do something with sound that appears to impossible. i'm trying to get music stuff to play through my speakers and VoIP and other voice chats to play through my headphones.. i can make ALL audio play through both... but i can't figure out how to split it.. the people over at #ubuntu suggested jack.. and suggested i get help from here..
<holstein> starn: JACK is overkill
<holstein> i would install and look at pavucontrol
<starn> holstein: i did a fresh install and this uses Alsa.
<holstein> starn: cool
<holstein> you can try something live using pulse then
<holstein> pavucontrol actually provides that per application routing possibilities.. in theory
<starn> holstein: i've had no luck with pulse on my other install..
<holstein> not JACK
<holstein> you can run JACK on one device, and pulse on another (again in theory)
<holstein> you can have multilple sound cards showing up in JACK
<holstein> thats a pain, and it glitchy
<holstein> its*
<holstein> i say, if you are pushing play on files, and doing VIOP.. JACK is overkill
<starn> holstein: i have a single card.. that on hardware level supposedly supports split audio like what i am wanting. it uses Realtek drivers in windows.
<holstein> starn: cool
<starn> i think on here it uses HDA Intel ALC1200
<holstein> i would literally just install pavucontrol and route as i want
<holstein> asumming the alsa drivers support it
<starn> i'll try that i guess.
<holstein> you can install JACK and figure out how to get it running
<holstein> sometime tomorrow when you get it running stable, and not spitting out xruns, you can find that its not quite right either
<holstein> most VOIP apps are likely not going to support JACK anyways
<starn> oh holstein apparently i already have pavucontrol neat.
<starn> holstein: the primary VOIP app i use is Teamspeak 3
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i know mumble did *not* support JACK out of the box
<holstein> nor did the developers care to add that support
<holstein> you can search around and see if teamspeak supports it
<holstein> and go through what we did there.. ask if they want to add JACK support or whatever
<holstein> BUT, JACK is *not* what you want
<starn> i think they do already... when they came out with 3 they tried to support everything for 2 only supported oss and nothing else
<holstein> they either do or not... you'd need to find that out..
<starn> holstein: i don't see how to reroute audio to speakers in pavucontrol.
<starn> like it detects ports : Analog output and ports : Headphones.
<holstein> you can http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/20346-JACK-support and lobby for JACK support
<holstein> starn: depends on your hardware what is detected.. i dont trust labels *anywhere*.. i just go ahead and route signal and test
<starn> how do i route it?
<holstein> starn: i use pavucontrol
<starn> i am basically retarted when it comes to sound on linux.
<starn> i have it open.
<holstein> nah.. just give it a minute to sink in
<holstein> its a GUI... theres not lines like JACK
<holstein> and i foget
<starn> whats the other tool holstein to enable virtual sound devices and other stuff?
<holstein> forget* what it looks like actually
<holstein> but, its do-able
<holstein> starn: not sure.. feel free and try the mailing list, or try #opensourcemusicians
<starn> well i've been all over pavucontrol.. and i just can't seem to find away i've been at this for the past 4 days.
<holstein> pavucontrol is the way to go though
<holstein> starn: OK... i though you literaly just fired up pavucontrol
<starn> holstein: the program for pulse.. it was like pulse something allowed you to even make a server for ipods.
<holstein> sure... theres all kinds of options like that i bet
<holstein> i mean, i have other machines, so i might just set up a dedicated streaming rig
<starn> holstein: i just can't remember the name could've sworn you suggested it.. i do remember talking to you before and you suggest pavucontrol but i could've sworn you suggested something else as well
<holstein> or one of the phones i have
<holstein> pavucontol is on a per application basis
<holstein> you should have the applications running
<holstein> test with a couple instances of VLC
<holstein> or VLC and something else
<holstein> if they are not running, they wont show up there
<starn> i do like my new sound device.... it's got really nice sound haha.. now than i see VLC both of them but no options
<holstein> the problem is, you dont have 2 cards
<holstein> you just have one
<holstein> and you have 2 outupts that you are trything to split to
<starn> than how come the evil sound card says it supports it.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> it doesnt
<holstein> it just has some jacks
<starn> according to manufacturs it does.
<holstein> nah
<starn> and microsoft..
<holstein> not unless you have seen it happen
<holstein> and maybe driver support in windows will provide that
<holstein> but thats not going to help you here
<starn> it has the options in windows i know this for sure.
<holstein> you are goin to use the alsa driver
<holstein> and either its there, or not
<holstein> can you do it?
<starn> and in linux i noticed it does..
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its all open
<holstein> you can do what you like
<starn> but i don't have Digital headphones or speakers
<starn> or HDMI
<holstein> are you going to be able to do that really easily in like a couple minutes?
<holstein> likely not
<holstein> what would i di?
<holstein> do*
<holstein> i would set up another box
<starn> this has HDMI Digital and spdif
<holstein> i would would get a $4 USB audio device
<starn> they don't sell those here.
<holstein> i would use a CD player
<holstein> i would use a phone
<holstein> i would work around it
<starn> well all my music is on my computer hard drive.
<holstein> starn: cool
<holstein> you can stream that too *anything* on your network
<holstein> you can ssh in and share it off that way
<holstein> samba
<holstein> ampache
<holstein> whatever you like
<holstein> im just saying.. dont get caught up in what the windows drivers are capable of
<starn> nothing else other than the person i don't want hearing VoIP... computer is even connected to the network. :\
<holstein> that vendor *can* provide that functionaltiy to you... and they are not
<starn> well i am also going by what the people who made the card said.
<holstein> right
<holstein> starn: but about *windows* support, correct?
<starn> and last time i tried their linux drivers... kinda had to redo linux for they broke my kernal
<starn> they support linux
<holstein> then ask them whats up
<starn> i only buy hardware that states linux is supported
<holstein> mabye you'd have better luck in the LTS. in 10.04
<holstein> its its supported, then i would ask them for support
<holstein> or try some other live CD's
<holstein> you can fire up JACK and see how the device shows up
<holstein> it'll likely show up as a stereo device
<holstein> meaning that, everything comes out of the 2 channels... which is the way most cards are
<holstein> i have a netbook that has support for what you are talking about
<starn> i found the program i was trying to remember. paprefs.
<holstein> when i run JACK, i see 4 channels... 2 stereo outs
<holstein> i can write to them independently like i do my 10 channel interface
<starn> without jack i see 2 plugged in out and 1 audio in.. and HDMI spdif and Digital.
<holstein> but, thats literally the *only* consumer grade, internal sound card i have seen like that
<holstein> and when i got the latest kernel, that is gone
<holstein> starn: i would try writing to one of them then
<starn> do you remember what version you was using?
<holstein> starn: all of them since 8.04 pretty much
<holstein> that was 11.04 i think
<holstein> not that its going to help you any
<holstein> that was a much different card
<starn> for i have no issues making sound come out of all devices.. i just can't stop one sound from going to other decive.. its either all devices [speakers headphones] or one.. or none..
<holstein> starn: correct
<holstein> its all just one big stereo device
<holstein> thats what im saying
<holstein> i have only seen one case where that was *not* the situation
<starn> well i still have seperate for HDMI and the Digital ports.
<holstein> typically... its just one big stero device
<starn> guess i buy Digital speakers.
<holstein> starn: cool.. then write to that one.. ask VLC to use that
<holstein> route another player to that other device
<starn> i do have spdif and vlc sees i do... i guess i'll look in back see if it works.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> going to another deivce would be easiest, since that splitting is going to depend on the driver you have, and alsa apparently is *not* supporting that device fully, and the vendor is either not helping you or you havent aksed yet
<holstein> asked*
<holstein> if the vendor provides a driver, you could try it
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-01
<Halexander9000> Um, a little help here please? http://pastebin.com/V04WEPBG
<holstein> Halexander9000: ill just paste this from earlier
<holstein> 11:25 < holstein> Halexander9000: looks like the x11grab is the issue
<holstein> 11:25 < holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<holstein> 11:26 < holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/ffmpeg-x11grab-unknown-format-522296/
<holstein> 11:27 < holstein> http://soledadpenades.com/2010/04/26/unknown-input-or-output-format-x11grab-ubuntu/
<holstein> i would go at it the same way with Unknown option "--enable-libfaad".
<Halexander9000> Oh, hello holstein. It's another problem. But I don't think I need to enable that library after all. I read the --help option in the mean time.
<Halexander9000> The "make" command is now in progress. I think your second tutorial is the one I followed.
<Halexander9000> Hopefully everything should work out as planned.
<Halexander9000> Now all I have to do is wait.
<Halexander9000> holstein: I'm trying to find a suitable screen recorder for my machine. So far, gtk-recordmydesktop creates a wonderfull .ogv file, but I can't seem to edit or convert it no matter what I throw at it. So ffmpeg was suggested as an alternative screen recorder.
<Halexander9000> holstein: I appreciate your help, and I hope you can still offer advice if I have other problems along the way. Thank you.
<holstein> Halexander9000: i would ust gtk-recordmydesktop
<holstein> im still not sure what the issue is
<holstein> i would hit the mailing list with that issue
<Halexander9000> What's this mailing list you speak of?
<holstein> Halexander9000: the ubuntustudio one
<holstein> any support mailing list though
<Halexander9000> I'm not using ubuntustudio.
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool
<holstein> i dont really care what you are using
<holstein> what im trying to tell you is where i think you are more likely to find help
<holstein> and that aint here
<Halexander9000> Hmm... alright. I'll see what I find.
<holstein> and this is literally the first issue i have heard about gtk-recordmydesktop *not* working
<holstein> so, i would tend to lean toward suggesting that you troubleshoot that issue
<holstein> since, also, it seems that the issues you are having are with something on the backend
<holstein> seems like you will have these issues regardless of what you use
<holstein> i would try the 12.04 live CD.. i would try other live CD's
<Halexander9000> holstein: It's not that gtk-recordmydesktop is not working, it's working wonderfully. My machine just has troubles processing the file. I tried Kdenlive and OpenShot and both don't even display the file properly in the preview window, much less render a file that doesn't have a heavy dose of video artifacts.
<holstein> Halexander9000: i hear you.. but i think you'll have those issues with *any* file
<holstein> and you should try and do that.. obtain some files you didnt create, and try dealing with them
<holstein> try different live CD's is really my top-most and easiest suggestion
<Halexander9000> I tried converting it into something more manageable, but no matter what converters I use, the result is still riddles with those blasted scrambled tetris pieces cloging my text and edges of objects.
<holstein> right
<holstein> so stop converting
<Halexander9000> holstein: But I've just setup my system...
<holstein> just obtain other files that you did not create
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool
<holstein> with other live CD's, you will be seeing different graphics drivers in use
<Halexander9000> I'll see if I can edit other files.
<holstein> different kernels... it literally cant hurt anything
<Halexander9000> In case you're wondering , my machine is a stock ASUS EEE PC 904HD from 2008.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and i wouldnt *ever* expect my EEE to do anything with video
<holstein> and i have 2gb's of ram
<Halexander9000> Why?
<holstein> its not made for that
<holstein> and its too light on resources
<Halexander9000> What's the big deal?
<holstein> Halexander9000: ?
<holstein> you tell me?
<holstein> its not working properly, correct?
<holstein> thats pretty much what i would expect trying to do *anything* like that on my machine
<holstein> it wont play HD vids smoothing anywhere
<holstein> and thats just not what its for
<holstein> i think if you had a bigger machine, it would not be choking on it
<Halexander9000> But, it does record my screen quite fine. Why can't I edit a bally .ogv file?
<holstein> Halexander9000: it cant becuase its underpowerered
<Halexander9000> And I only used a 640 by 480 screen resolution. It's far from hd.
<holstein> Halexander9000: i would do *very* low quality mpegs
<holstein> or do it on another machine
<Halexander9000> I don't have another machine at my disposal.
<holstein> i just dont, nor will i ever expect to edit video locally on this machine
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool
<holstein> i would just upload it to youtube and deal with it there
<holstein> or some other online service
<Halexander9000> And my resolution won't go down further.
<holstein> OR, step the quality down
<holstein> OR try live CD's
<holstein> til you get something light enough to deal with it
<holstein> but i woudnt expect to ever see video on the screen like that
<Halexander9000> holstein: The ironic thing is it uploads to youtube just fine.
<holstein> Halexander9000: correct
<holstein> theres *nothing* wrong with the video
<holstein> the machine just cant play it
<holstein> in any form
<holstein> you wont be able to watch it to edit it
<holstein> you cant preview
<holstein> but, its there...
<Halexander9000> But I can watch it.
<holstein> Halexander9000: OK
<holstein> maybe in VLC or somthing
<Halexander9000> Yes.
<holstein> im talking about to edit it
<Halexander9000> That's a problem.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and i woudnt expect this machine to handle that
<holstein> BUT, you can try other live CD's or whatever
<Halexander9000> So, you're saying I should instead rely on Youtube's video editing capabilities?
<holstein> Halexander9000: i would
<holstein> i would *not* want to edit video on my EEE
<holstein> ever
<Halexander9000> holstein: I've been through so many distributions, I'm frankly sick of trying. I feel most comfortable with Ubuntu. I'm using the LXDE desktop manager, and I'm quite happy with it.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its not the distro
<holstein> that why i suggest just trying it live
<holstein> so you can find out without breaking anything
<holstein> its the EEE
<holstein> its not made for that
<holstein> ive tried
<Halexander9000> I
<holstein> i dont do audio on here unless i have to
<Halexander9000> I'll consider testing the live cd of Ubuntustudio after I'm done watching season 3 of Fringe on my machine.
<Halexander9000> I routed my speaker line into the microphone input so it records the game sounds.
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool.. doesnt matter what you do thought.. accepting that the machine is no capable is the best thing you can do
<Halexander9000> Manually, with a cable.
<holstein> though*
<holstein> Halexander9000: i used to do that
<Halexander9000> But I thought all computers can process everything, the only difference was how much it took to do so.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and it will "process" it fine
<holstein> you just cant see it doing it
<holstein> it doesnt have the balls to show it to you while its doing it
<Halexander9000> I admit it was a naive view on things from my part, but it seemed to be that way when I used Windows.
<holstein> and it never will
<holstein> Halexander9000: fire up windows then
<holstein> i think you'll see its just not what the machine is made for
<holstein> you can try avidmuex
<holstein> http://avidemux.berlios.de/
<Halexander9000> It get's clogged with more trash that my room. I don't want to use a computer if it's not running at maximum efficiency.
<holstein> i found it really light back when i used windows on machine higher and lower powered than what we are talkinb about, before i started running linux on a machine like what we are talking about
<holstein> anywasy.. gotta run.
<Halexander9000> bye
<tehowe> Does a Ubuntu-Studio Beta drop tonight? I'd like to help test precise on my netbook but it's just a small dualcore so maybe I should help with mainline Ubuntu release instead
<tehowe> ...Just since it's not ideal for audio performance. But maybe that doesn't matter.
<holstein> tehowe: i would just search for the dailies... you can get more involved if you'd like though... try in #ubuntustudio-devel first
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<tehowe> Thanks, holstein. Maybe it's purely psychological but I was waiting for us to pass that 'beta' milestone b4 putting Precise on my sidearm, since I do use it for 'production', if you count browsing online and using Libre office
<holstein> tehowe: they have to be officially tested to be accepted
<holstein> ive been busy :/
<tehowe> oic. no worries.
<holstein> otherwise, theres a schedule, and the images build automatically AFAIK
<holstein> things break... we (meaning mostly ScottL) fix them
<tehowe> Well kudos, there's a lot of extra moving parts in a Studio release... looking fwd to it
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-03
<mr_boo> is it against recommend to upgrade from ubuntu studio 10.04 to 11.10 ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-04
<mazafaka> When I import (.MP4) video into lives, it saves it into ~/livestmp/weird_number directory, right? So I can then reopen it already divided into frames pointing this directory?
<holstein> whats "lives" ?
<holstein> i say, try it... it shouldnt break anything.. it'll just work or not
<mazafaka> L.I.V.E.S
<mazafaka> it takes a time, the importing of the videos to mix sound from one with edited version of another.
<holstein> http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> found something on it
<holstein> if its taking time, then its likely reading, and pulling in what you want
<mazafaka> I'll find, but it will be in another era or so...
<mazafaka> it creates frames as separates files
<holstein> i mean, it really depends on how its set up...
<mazafaka> it's its style
<gareth_> Hello good people of #ubuntustudio. Does anyone have a moment to answer a question about where the studio controls have disappeared to in the new precise pangolin edition of studio? I want to sort out my Firewire card for realtime shizzles.
<mazafaka> What are 'shizzles'?
<holstein> gareth_: you shouldnt need that
<gareth_> um you know I've never thought to ask. I think it's a condencement of "sh*ts and giggles"
<holstein> if you need a realtime kernel, you need to use https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> gareth_: im not following man
<holstein> i have a firewire device
<holstein> i start out with the command...
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> when that is running stable i then move forward knowing other issues are permissions related
<holstein> if you need a lowlatency or realtime kernel, refer to that PPA
<holstein> we do not ship a kernel like that right now, though 12.04 will have it
<holstein> if you want to be using 12.04 now, its beta.. i would join #ubuntu+1, and report any bugs offically... you are welcome to join any mailing lists, and/or #ubuntustudio-devel
<gareth_> although that would be shiggles. Either way it has served only to confuse the question :) ok qjackctl runs without realtime enabled if that is what you mean by stable
<holstein> the RT checkbox should *not* cuase jack to crash now
<holstein> i would run , like i suggested... gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> this will take the permissions issue out of the equation
<holstein> you wont get true RT with firwire, and the generic kernel
<gareth_> no it's crashed out on me still when running as root
<holstein> or at least that is what my recetnnt testing has proved
<holstein> recent*
<holstein> gareth_: what you are finding also tells you something
<holstein> you have the machine configured incorrectly
<holstein> the driver support isnt there for your device, or the firwire chip
<holstein> you can try ubuntustudio 12.04 live
<holstein> you can try AVlinux live
<gareth_> ah ok it's just I hade 10.10 and that was just the generic bog standard ubuntu and qjackctl worked on RT without much work.
<gareth_> but you're saying there's another version of Studio that I'd have to use to get RT with 12.04
<holstein> gareth_: nope
<holstein> im saying, 12.04 *will* ship with a lowlatency kernel
<gareth_> but not yet?
<holstein> im saying, 10.10 through 11.10 did *not* have the RT kernel
<holstein> gareth_: 12.04 is in beta
<holstein> it has not shipped at all yet
<holstein> that PPA i linked works with the others
<holstein> however, the need for a realtime kernel is much less important these days
<gareth_> yeah I know it's beta. And despite the last few incarnations of ubuntu didn't have the RT kernel I could still run qjackctl in RT mode
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its not mandatory anymore
<holstein> but, you were not getting full RT
<holstein> if you look in the jack messages... its just not stopping on that "error" anymore
<gareth_> ok so what was I getting and is it possible to get the same with the 12.04 beta or will I have to wait for the RT kernel to be shipped with the release when it actually is released?
<holstein> gareth_: you can try it.. you can even try it live
<holstein> i cant guarantee anything til its actually released
<holstein> i have tried the live CD with my firewire gear to test
<holstein> you can do the same :)
<gareth_> oh wait I think you misunderstand. I've installed 12.04 studio already, done a full clean install as I wanted to go for a studio install rather than the vanilla Ubuntu. I thought I could iron these issues out when they arised
<gareth_> seeing as I was pretty confident that the firewire support was quite robust now
<holstein> gareth_: cool.. you can join #ubuntu+1
<holstein> otherwise, just fire up the device, and troubleshoot the errors
<holstein> i can only say, again, that my firewire device has tested fine in the 12.04 live environment on my studio rig
<holstein> i would not expect 12.04 to be stable at all though for a while
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-25
<sirriffsalot> Is it a bad idea to go for some of the ppa's from kxstudio in any way? Could it damage my system somehow?
<sirriffsalot> The broken/unstable packages asied
<sirriffsalot> aside*
<len-dt> I have not had any problems with it. you are limited to LTS releases though.
<sirriffsalot> len-dt: tend to stick to them anyway, thanks :)
<Hernou> Hi
<Hernou> ho to add a command linge to the application list ?
<Hernou> the application list with that we can launch file
<Hernou> ...
<swol> I installed the "ubuntustudio-desktop" from Mint14_Xfce. All the 'extra' software that ubuntustudio seems to be listed in the main menu under 'other' but the links to the software are not working. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling and seem to be going round in circles. Thanks for any help
<swol> seems the bulk of my post disappeared
<swol> I added ubuntustudio-desktop to Mint 14 Xfce but dont have access to the audio software
<swol> Maybe I should just use the ubuntustudio install disk
<shai_halud> haha, yeah swol, that's just a de
<swol> 378 mb of de....
<shai_halud> damn
<shai_halud> ubuntu studio os is bigger thuogh
<swol> I have it installed, on my desktop Ubuntustudio, so I have the disk
<shai_halud> have you used it much?
<swol> I am starting to, but have recorded nothing. I am using it as my os...for a few months
<shai_halud> you want it mainly for music creation?
<swol> eventually yes
<shai_halud> install lmms too then
<shai_halud> doesn't come with , for some reason
<swol> I really want to record live instruments
<shai_halud> it's the easie
<shai_halud> woops
<swol> Bass Guitar and harmonica and vocals
<shai_halud> audacity and ardour  can serve most of those needs. have you figured out how to use jack yet?
<swol> with some hydrogen drums I guess
<shai_halud> yeah
<shai_halud> cool
<swol> you mean the adapter ?
<shai_halud> yes
<swol> No ..I got to buy a 1/4" to mini adapter
<shai_halud> oh, wait, no. there's a program called jack
<shai_halud> i mean, yeah, you'll need the adapter too, i meant, it's like a switchboard for your programs
<swol> No..I will have to plug in before I can use any of the software,hehe, but I am aware of Jack
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> once you figure it out, it's just a matter of learning the programs. until jack is configured though, most won't make a sound
<swol> I really just want to get off the ground with a simpl recording of me singing with my guitar
<swol> Will Ardour or Audacity handle that ?
<shai_halud> yes
<swol> without Jack
<shai_halud> audacity doesn't need jack but ardour does
<swol> So I set Jack up first then ?
<shai_halud> yes
<swol> switch from alsa to pulse ?
<shai_halud> in some applications
<swol> I read about that
<shai_halud>  ycertain ones use one or the other, some use either
<swol> Will audacity record a simple mis=crophone setup ?
<shai_halud> yes
<shai_halud> without need of anything else
<swol> Then a bass guitar plkugged directly ?
<shai_halud> yeah
<shai_halud> anything
<swol> as a second track
<shai_halud> for 2nd tracks it gets a little trickier, as you don't want bleedover
<shai_halud> so it's best to use headphones for monito
<shai_halud> r
<swol> bass plugged directly ...no amp
<shai_halud> i doubt you should use boosted output in your speaker's input
<shai_halud> er you computer
<swol> I mean plug from the bass guitar to the computer input....unamplified
<shai_halud> yes
<swol> as a second track
<shai_halud> don't amplify the signal going into the computer's mic jack
<swol> right
<shai_halud> yes, you can do that
<swol> cool
<shai_halud> make sure to disable the external mic in audacity
<shai_halud> er, i mean, is this a laptop?
<swol> Not yet but thats where I was going to end up after practice on the deskyop
<swol> top
<shai_halud> k. , because laptops generally have 2 mic ports. the integrated and the jack itself. you'll want to make sure the integrated is off to avoid air hiss
<swol> nly one mic port on nthis laptop
<shai_halud> and hum from the cpu fan, etc
<swol> ahhh yes
<shai_halud> no integrated mic?
<shai_halud> up by the camera?
<swol> no camera...this here is vintage
<shai_halud> haha
<swol> 2.6 ghz P4 with 2 Gb ram
<shai_halud> are you american, by chance?
<swol> yes...displaced Canadian
<shai_halud> haha. i know some of each
<swol> living in America
<shai_halud> and an egyptian in Ca
<swol> Egypt to Canada...
<shai_halud> yep
<swol> more snow, less sand
<shai_halud> indubitably so
<swol> where are you then...Egypt ?
<swol> So anyway It sounds like audacity will handle simple multi track recording from an external microphone
<swol> Thanks for the tips shai_halud, to work now
<shai_halud> hey
<shai_halud> here is a track i made yesterday with lmms, btw http://filebin.net/pkz3d0blco
<shai_halud> yw
<swol> zipfile huh?
<shai_halud> you can dl it other ways
<swol> its downloading as zip...no problem
<swol> lmms is all electronic manufactured sounds correct ?
<shai_halud> it's just a 24 second piece of a song. i have a lot of work to do on it
<shai_halud> yes
<shai_halud>  this will be a good sample for you
<shai_halud> it's quite nice
<swol> no actual instuments
<shai_halud> nope
<shai_halud> sounds like them though
<shai_halud> it's a wonderful program
<swol> I will listten with a discerning ear
<shai_halud> using electronic methods of creation is a good way to expand what you do on guitar
<shai_halud> i have played for 20 years now
<swol> played what for 20 years ?
<shai_halud> guitar
<swol> oh ok
<swol> me too...except 35 years
<shai_halud> dayum
<shai_halud> that's my age
<shai_halud> (i lie. 36)
<swol> That makwes me at least 36 years old
<shai_halud> hehe
<swol> 50 plus...ahem
<shai_halud> so you know about my favorites then
<swol> you mean eric and jimmy and jeff ?
<shai_halud> King Crimson, Jethro Tull, Rush, etc
<swol> ok...
<shai_halud> those guys are great too
<swol> I like the tull guy,,,squire ?
<shai_halud> Martin Barre, i think
<swol> barre yah
<shai_halud> I'm not used to seeing anyone over 30 on irc. this is a treat
<shai_halud> so you play bass, or both?
<swol> No kidding.....Have to go to the Lawn Bowling Channek I guess
<shai_halud> haha
<swol> bass guitar some banjo and harmonica
 * shai_halud wonders if guys on wall street/ doctors, and lawyers use irc
<swol> They have "special" secret channels...hehe
<shai_halud> right, and politicians
<shai_halud> so, , about your discerning ear
<swol> politicians no.....too self obsessed to learn absolutely anything new
<shai_halud> try the file yet?
<swol> lemme check
<shai_halud> and i REALLY have never met anyone your age who uses linux
<shai_halud> impressive
<shai_halud> this is just a meagre sampling of what lmms can do. I only started using it yesterday
<swol> Theres lots of older users in the Mint and PCLinux crowd
<swol> the easy to use
<shai_halud> i have mint now and unsed to have pclinux os
<shai_halud> it's not too bad once you go over a few tricky things
<shai_halud> there are some great online guides
<shai_halud> i got this much done in a day, so, go figure
<shai_halud> i'm no genius
<swol> I have used mint since 07
<shai_halud> it's a great os. what DE do you use?
<swol> I switched to Xfce when the gnome 3 hit the stands
<zequence> swol: there are a bunch of meta packages for Ubuntu Studio. You don't need the desktop. Try ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> swol: Make sure to add yourself to audio group, in order to get realtime privilege
<shai_halud> i have the whole thing installed already
<swol> ok thanks zequence
<zequence> swol: And if you want low latency, install linux-lowlatency (or, does Mint roll their own kernels?)
<shai_halud> oh damn. i thought that was still shol talking
<swol> they may but I am not familiar with low latency from mint
<zequence> swol: To see all the meta packages, in a terminal, do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<shai_halud> i don't think mints rolls kernels
<swol> me neither
<shai_halud> good thing about ubuntu
<zequence> if Mint has linux-lowlatency, then they don't
<shai_halud> uh, no they don't
<swol> But I think the liqorish kernel or something
<swol> I will just go and install the full ubuntu studio
<shai_halud> might be better/easier that way
<swol> I also boot bto Mint 13 Matre here
<swol> Mate
<shai_halud> i use mate now too
<swol> Mate is gnome 2 ish
<shai_halud> went from cinnamon to kde to mate
<shai_halud> i still have them all, of course, and switch as the mood strikes me
<swol> ok...I cant do Kde and cinnamon uses extra cpu that I dont want to give away
<shai_halud> new kde with plasma workspace is a beast for resource hogging, but it's also beautiful
<swol> I am using the mint 14 lxde on a usb flash
<swol> its a polish community edition
<shai_halud> polish? as in ploand?
<shai_halud> er you know
<swol> yes
<shai_halud> hm
<swol> but option is English
<shai_halud> how many pollacks does  it take.... (sorry, i couldn't resist)
<swol> I live in california, I cant make those jokes
<shai_halud> HA
<shai_halud> LA?
<swol> people would talk
<swol> yes
<shai_halud> What part?
<shai_halud>  I used to live In Park La Brea
<swol> north,,,near Pasadena
<swol> near Lacma?
<swol> LACMA
<shai_halud> yes, on wilshire?
<swol> I can picture it now
<shai_halud> here http://tinyurl.com/myoldapt
<shai_halud> i lived at the top pf that tower
<shai_halud> the big x xhaped ones
<swol> Nice view of the clouds huh?
<shai_halud> you can see all of LA from there
<shai_halud> and the hollywood sign
<shai_halud> 'bout 2 miles from the strip
<swol> Great
<shai_halud> indiana boy- i was a fish out of water, but i loved every minute
<swol> Its all fun for a while,,,hehe
<shai_halud> yeah. you said it
<swol> Are you in some strange land now ?
<shai_halud> back in indiana
<swol> that could qualify huh?
<shai_halud> it has it's strangeness, but it's mostly mundane
<swol> not....boring?
<shai_halud> that too
<shai_halud> no music here
<swol> hmm...it's every=where...no live music...yah
<shai_halud> i got spoiled in Nashville Tennessee
<swol> Life kicks in and live music anywhere is a treat ! If you can find time !
<shai_halud> you wouldn't belIEVE the calibre of music the up and comers are making there these days
<swol> To overly produced for me
<shai_halud> oh no
<swol> for example ?
<shai_halud> these people are pulling themselves up by the bootstraps man
<shai_halud> heypenny
<swol> I will check heypenny out....
<shai_halud> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1oc9tPrSoQ
<shai_halud> ther you go
<shai_halud> hope you're a beatles fan
<swol> I gotta run pal...to work....nice chatting...will see you again...and I will listen to yer tune-ette
<swol> I am working on Girl
<shai_halud> hehe
<shai_halud> good luck
<shai_halud> likewise
<swol> See you hear often ?
<shai_halud> oh yeah
<shai_halud>  #lmms #opensourcemusicians
<shai_halud> those too
<swol> sounds good....
<shai_halud> good places for assitance
<swol> yes...I learn all ..or most of my solutions equally google and irc
<shai_halud> mhmm
<shai_halud> the web is a wonderful place if you know how and where to look
<swol> I always clainm to have done a thorough googling anyway before I ask in irc...hehe
<shai_halud> that can easily be refuted
<swol> I know but its a good start
<swol> Its not a total; lie
<shai_halud> you don't want to get one of those "let me google that for you" links
<swol> I usually google first
<swol> I have
<shai_halud> i bet
<shai_halud> i did.... once
<swol> Not to menytion just straight attack for not finding my own answers
<shai_halud> some geeks are proprietary with their knowledge. most you find on irc are pretty easy going, thankfully
<swol> I agree...most
<shai_halud> you have 2 types of irc assholes. the elitist geeks and the trolls
<swol> 2 is not broad enough
<shai_halud> they comprise a very small percentage of actual irc users
<shai_halud> then there's the variants of each
<swol> Very true. But there is nothing worse than an empowered elitist
<shai_halud> except maybe an incessant troll
<swol> who PM's
<shai_halud> oh god
<swol> hehe..thats the one
<shai_halud> dispicable
<swol> Listen I must leave....Good ta meet ya....later k?
<shai_halud> likewise, yup
<swol> bye
<Haohmaru> hello, i'm trying to put ubuntustudio on this machine which already has winXP and i'm trying not to f*ck up anything.. i reduced the size of the last partition and now i got a "free" chunk of about 58GB http://i.imgur.com/yxt8aZZ.png
<zequence> Haohmaru: Looks good to me
<zequence> Haohmaru: What you need to be aware of is that when you install Ubuntu Studio (and I guess you know this already), the Windows bootloader will be replaces with GRUB
<zequence> which is no problem, since GRUB can see and boot windows
<zequence> Haohmaru: You'll need two partitions. One SWAP partition which should be roughly 2x your RAM size
<zequence> And the other a EXT4 for the root "/"
<andy> Hi, I need some help installing drivers for an Asus Xonat DX PCIE card
<andy> that's Xonar
<zequence> andy: There are no special drivers for PCI cards on Linux
<zequence> andy: Are you saying it doesn't work?
<andy> It works but the volume is very low
<andy> If I turn it up it distorts
<zequence> andy: Here's a little guide I wrote about audio on Ubutnu Studio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<andy> Ok thanks - I have disabled Pulseaudio
<zequence> andy: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<zequence> andy: If you look in details, that stuff is not relevant to you
<zequence> ..since the driver is already installed
<andy> I was just on this site, but I couldn't figure where to do the download
<zequence> andy: There's nothing to download
<andy> unzip what?
<zequence> The driver is a part of the core alsa packages, where all the drivers are included
<andy> I have these via package mgr
<zequence> andy: The drivers are not split into different packages. You already have the driver.
<zequence> If there's a problem with the driver, it's a bug, and should be reported. But, I'm more leaning on leveling issues
<andy> Ok . .. .
<zequence> andy: What kind of mixer are you using to handle the audio levels for the card?
<andy> I just rebooted so I think I should try alsamixer
<zequence> There's alsamixergui, if you want a graphical version
<andy> Still distorting badly
<Haohmaru> zequence, thanks, i resized it so that i got ~4.7GB "swap" chunk after the ext4
<Haohmaru> does the swap chunk need to be formatted, cuz it didn't automatically mark itself for format
<Haohmaru> and can i abort the installation after these new partitions get created/formatted, cuz i read that i need to boot my winXP before proceeding with linux installation, so that it can "detect" that my E:\ has been "resized" ..
<zequence> Haohmaru: Don't know why you would need to boot XP before installation is complete. Just sounds like XP will find the new size at next boot
<Haohmaru> i read it somewhere
<zequence> Has nothing to do with the boot loader anyway
<zequence> Or, does it?
<zequence> I guess there's a chance that there are som win tools in the boot sector
<zequence> You can safely abort installation. The partitions will be there the next time again
<Haohmaru> too late now, i pressed next and now it's kind of installed
<zequence> Haohmaru: It's not too late until GRUB is installed
<zequence> That happens last
<Haohmaru> when is GRUB installed exactly?
<zequence> It's the very last step of the process
<Haohmaru> right now it finished showing me pretty pictures about what apps it hast
<Haohmaru> and wants me to reboot
<Haohmaru> * has
<zequence> Then, yes, too late
<zequence> :) good luck
<Haohmaru> oookay, thanks
<zequence> Haohmaru: If for some reason you want to reinstall XP again, just do that. But, then GRUB will be removed.
<Haohmaru> ahum
<zequence> GRUB can be added separately, but you might find it easier to just reinstall Ubuntu Studio again, after a win XP install
<Haohmaru> so after the reboot, there was a bootloader ;]
<zequence> I'm assuming you mean there was now the GRUB boot loader, and no Windows boot loader
<Haohmaru> yes
<zequence> Haohmaru: So, booting into XP was fine?
<zequence> This guy is funny https://plus.google.com/u/0/102544462835105704231/posts
<Haohmaru> i didn't boot XP yet (but i saw it in the bootloader list)
<Haohmaru> imma reboot again now and see if my XP is broken or not
<Haohmaru> winXP detected that something's wrong with drive E: so it ran CHKDSK automatically, then it ran fine
<Haohmaru> kewl
<Haohmaru> just one question: how do i move the taskbar thing which is on the top, to the bottom of the screen?
<zequence> Haohmaru: Right click on the panel. I don't use XFCE much, so I don't know this on top of my head, but all the controls are there
<zequence> Just read the menu that pops uå
<zequence> up*
<Haohmaru> ah, figured it
<Haohmaru> \o/
<Haohmaru> in the settings, color calibration doesn't do anything :/
<hectorlopez> hi there, nice to meet you ubuntustudio, im from argentina, and i have fresh install and configured studio :P
<zequence> hectorlopez: Hope you have fun with it :)
<hectorlopez> thanks i need install lives and openframeworks lives to vjing and openframeworks to mapping
<hectorlopez> i will do,
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-26
<len_1304> Haohmaru,  do you have a colorimeter?
<Haohmaru> a what?
<len_1304> a device that sticks to your monitor and measures the amount of rg and b
<Haohmaru> ugh
<Haohmaru> okay, so that's not what i thought it is
<len_1304> What are you looking for?
<Haohmaru> i need to fix the colors by eye
<Haohmaru> rgb curves or something
<Haohmaru> (it's a CRT monitor)
<len_1304> That is beyond my knowledge ...
<len_1304> The type of monitor should not matter, a CRT changes faster, but the lcd ones change over time as well
<len_1304> I think you are looking for the gamma settings for x
<Haohmaru> where's that?
<len_1304> Something like kgamma
<len_1304> I am sure there is a way of doing it from the commandline too... using xrandr or something like that
<len_1304> kgamma is the only one I can find off hand, just install it with synaptic
<len_1304> It may pull in lots of kde libs though. be warned.
<Haohmaru> i'm so not familiar with anything, linux is too alient for me ;]
<Haohmaru> * alien
<len_1304> if you open a terminal you can view the (somewhat complex) man page for xrandr.
<len_1304>  It does adjust gamma settings.
<len_1304> something like xrandr --gamma red:green:blue
<len_1304> where red green and blue are a number. I think 1 is no change and a fraction is less of that colour and anyting over 1 is more.
<Haohmaru> yeah i can imagin, i wish there was a more visual way to set this
<len_1304> There used to be... but I have not seen one for a long time
<len_1304> xgama might be easier
<len_1304> *xgamma
<len_1304> It is still a command line tool, but it just does gamma, not all the stuff xrandr does.
<len_1304> Strange, I installed kgamma... but I can't find it on the system
<len_1304> It is probably an applet that runs only from the kde settings dialogue
<len_1304> Yes kgamma can work :P  the command line to get it to work is:
<len_1304> kcmshell4 kgamma
<len_1304> But you have to install it first. It does have a gui for adjustments
<len_1304> Haohmaru, ^^^
<Haohmaru> it said i need to install kde-runtime
<Haohmaru> ..and i think i did
<curtisjohn> Hey guys
<SuperRoach> Good evening. I've just noticed my 12.10 ubuntu studio, apps  has lost their menu with the min/close icons. http://i.imgur.com/SCFC43t.png What can I use to restore it?
<Haohmaru> how do i configure the sound on Flash/Firefox.. got no sound on youtube videos
<holstein> Haohmaru: tha same as main ubuntu, it should just work
<holstein> Haohmaru: that is the only case in which you have no sounds?
<holstein> otherswise sound is good?
<Haohmaru> i managed to make Audacious play
<holstein> Haohmaru: so, audacious works? stand alone? or are you using JACK?
<Haohmaru> but i had to adjust some stuff, cuz i have a built-in soundcard (which is crap) and a PCI soundcard also (that's what i need)
<Haohmaru> yes, i think i chose this JACK thing
<holstein> Haohmaru: ?
<holstein> Haohmaru: confirm if you are using JACK or not.. try stopping JACK, and test audio with just pulse alone
<holstein> you can restart the machine and just dont start JACK if you need
<Haohmaru> yes, in Audacious i've selected JACK
<holstein> Haohmaru: so, you are likely running JACK then.. i'll just wait while you confirm that
<Haohmaru> yup
<holstein> Haohmaru: also, consider *not* using JACK, if you dont need it
<Haohmaru> i changed Audiacious to PulseAudio - and it doesn't play at all
<holstein> Haohmaru: that would be the case, if JACK is running, and you havnet stopped it, or have no idea *if* jack is running, or how it got started
<Haohmaru> well, right after i installed ubuntustudio - didn't had any sound
<holstein> Haohmaru: do me a favor
<holstein> Haohmaru: reboot, and come *directly* here
<Haohmaru> alright
<holstein> Haohmaru: i can explain several scenarios where you wouldnt have sound, and specluate, and guess
<Haohmaru> should i do something before rebooting?
<holstein> Haohmaru: no
<Haohmaru> okay
<holstein> Haohmaru: you should specifically do *nothing* after rebooting
<holstein> just come here
<Haohmaru> k
<holstein> dont start any application that might try and start JACK in the back ground
 * Haohmaru is here
<holstein> Haohmaru: ok.. open pavucontrol, and just leave that open
<holstein> Haohmaru: open whatever browser and test audio
<Haohmaru> pavucontrol - the sound icon or in a terminal?
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Haohmaru> i guess in terminal
<holstein> Haohmaru: dont guess.. test and look and ask
<Haohmaru> well is this "pavcontrol" a command or is it the speaker icon on the taskbar?
<holstein> Haohmaru: "pulseaudio volume control" should be in your menu, assuming pavucontrol is installed.. pavucontrol from the terminal will start it
<Haohmaru> i haven't installed anything additional
<holstein> Haohmaru: open a terminal, and type "pavucontrol" and hit the enter key.
<Haohmaru> okay, pretty much the same thing opens as when i click on the sound icon
<holstein> Haohmaru: so, now you know
<holstein> Haohmaru: leave that open, and also, its either *exactly* the same, or not.. not "pretty much"
<Haohmaru> it's the same
<holstein> flip through there and make sure all looks aw you would expect
<holstein> open a web browser and test audio
<Haohmaru> k
<Haohmaru> ah, it works now
<holstein> Haohmaru: ok.. so heres the issue.. fact: sounds works.. speculation: you are clicking something like ardour in the menu that launches JACK and that is breaking your current "working" audio
<holstein> Haohmaru: also, you did some "tweaking" that i would need you to elaborate about
<zequence> Haohmaru: you can choose which audio device is default, by clicking the green "v" icon in outputs. It says "fallback" or something like that
<Haohmaru> yes, that's what i was tweaking
<Haohmaru> tried to disable the built-in soundcard
<holstein> Haohmaru: i do that in hardware... bios, or blacklist
<zequence> Haohmaru: There's a bug in jack, that makes it crash sometimes, when trying to stop it. There's only one way to kill it, in a terminal: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Haohmaru: jack is a pro audio server, which is not on by default
<zequence> Haohmaru: you can control jack with qjackctl
<zequence> Haohmaru: You need jack to most of the pro audio applications.
<zequence> Haohmaru: Here's a page I wrote about audio on Ubuntu Studio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<Haohmaru> ahum
<Haohmaru> btw, after the reboot, the gamma adjustments i did are lost
<Haohmaru> xgamma iirc
<Haohmaru> is there a way to make em permanent?
<zequence> Haohmaru: Maybe they were not saved anywhere? You could create a startup script for it
<Haohmaru> autoexec.bat ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567905/
<zequence> Make a file like that. Make it executable (right-click, properties..)
<zequence> Not sure how auto start works for users in XFCE
<zequence> You just place that file somehwere, and create a autostart for it, just like you would for any application
<zequence> Haohmaru: I'm guessing you were using a command line argument to adjust gamma, right?
<Haohmaru> yeah
<zequence> Haohmaru: You could begin by making the script, then double click it, and choose run
<zequence> it needs to be executable, of course
<zequence> If that works, you find out how to create a auto run
<zequence> If no one here knows, try #xubuntu, or #xfce
<zequence> Haohmaru: Oh, my point was that you try it first, to see if it works or not
<zequence> Haohmaru: If you want help with the script, I can help you with it. Just let me know what kind of command you are passing
<Haohmaru> okay, it works
<Haohmaru> it's weird when files don't have extensions in their name ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: In Linux, everything is a file.
<zequence> The extension doesn't really tell you what it is
<holstein> the extensions can be incorrect, or malicous in some scenarios
<zequence> But, if it's executable, and it's a text file, that usually means it's a script. The first line tells what script interpreter to use. In this case, bash
<zequence> For python, you'd do: #!/usr/bin/python
<zequence> It's telling where the location of the starter is
<Haohmaru> hm, funky ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: Is there a xfce4-autostart-editor?
<zequence> Try in a terminal
<Haohmaru> no such command
<zequence> Haohmaru: How about: xfce4-session-settings
<Haohmaru> yeah, got this one
<zequence> Should be a tab called "Application Autostart"
<zequence> Add your script there
<Haohmaru> done
<Haohmaru> thanks
<zequence> np
<Haohmaru> so this JACK is used for more funky stuff?
<Haohmaru> cuz my soundcard is kinda funky
<zequence> If you are doing any kind of recording, mixing or just playing soft synths, you'll need it
<Haohmaru> it has MIDI and ASIO (at least on winXP with it's special drivers)
<zequence> ASIO is Windows only.
<Haohmaru> ahum
<Haohmaru> i'm also gonna be interested in looking around thru those video editting apps, some day
<zequence> ALSA is the core of PCI and USB audio. It doesn't support firewire
<Haohmaru> my soundcard is PCI
<zequence> You could run ALSA as an audio servers as well, but for the past years, Pulseaudio has been the desktop audio server on Ubuntu.
<Haohmaru> m-audio audiophile 2496
<zequence> Pulseaudio uses ALSA drivers, and interfaces for devices
<zequence> Jack also uses ALSA
<zequence> But, jack can use other drivers too
<zequence> For firewire devices, you'd use ffado drivers. In qjackctl you'd select "firewire" as the driver
<zequence> It's the same thing
<zequence> Since you are using PCI, the only thing you will ever use is ALSA
<zequence> All of the alsa drivers come in one package, so you never install them separately
<zequence> Pulseaudio is the desktop audio server, which is on by defaut
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server, which on Ubuntu Studio, you need to start manually
<zequence> What you do is, you start jack first. then any application that uses jack
<zequence> qjackctl is a good tool for the jack beginner
<zequence> Haohmaru: Now, there may be a problem when you start jack. If pulseaudio is using the device you want jack to use, it may not let it go. This is a bug
<zequence> If PA is using a different device, there will be no problem
<zequence> Haohmaru: There's also a PA(pulseaudio) module that can interface with jack. On Ubuntu Studio this is on by default. So, when you start jack using qjackctl, all desktop audio is routed to jack
<zequence> Haohmaru: You'll see this in qjackctl -> connect
<zequence> That's about it
<Haohmaru> so the main thing is ALSA
<zequence> Haohmaru: Yes, but you usually don't select ALSA in applications you use. Only if they don't support either jack, or pulseaudio
<Haohmaru> ahum
<Haohmaru> kinda got it now
<zequence> It is possible to use ALSA as an audio server too
<zequence> But, that is not done in Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Pulseaudio has overtaken that role
<Haohmaru> i guess for midi i'd need to put the special drivers for the soundcard
<zequence> Haohmaru: No. midi is always on. you can see your midi devices in qjackctl -> connect -> alsa
<Haohmaru> ah, kewl
<Haohmaru> cuz the soundcard is no longer supported ;]
<zequence> There are two types of midi. ALSA and JACK. ALSA is the most common, and it's always on
<zequence> Haohmaru: In Linux, there's no such thing as no longer supported
<zequence> It's not the vendors who make the drivers, usually
<zequence> And even if they do, there is usually a free alternative
<Haohmaru> i mean that the company was bought by another company and they aren't gonna be supporting their old products/drivers anymore
<zequence> Well, in this case, they have nothing to do with the ALSA drivers anyway :)
<zequence> Haohmaru: qjackctl -> connect has three tabs. The first is for jack audio, the second is jack midi, and the third, alsa midi
<zequence> jack audio and midi will only show devices when jack is running, while alsa midi is always on
<zequence> It's a bit complicated, but that's what you get when you need so many different tools to do one thing
<GridCube> :/ im trying to use idjc but its failing to launch the jackd service
<holstein> GridCube: i woud start JACK first, and get it running stable
<GridCube> trying to manually launch it results on an error, Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Method "RequestRelease" with signature "i" on interface "org.freedesktop.ReserveDevice1" doesn't exist
<GridCube> it used to autolaunch it by itself
<holstein> GridCube: i *never* trust that
<GridCube> it worked before, after i upgraded to 12.10
<holstein> GridCube: you'll want to get JACK running stable and then go from there
<GridCube> but how
<holstein> GridCube: qjackctl is the GUI
<GridCube> i tried that too
<holstein> GridCube: could be as simple as not being in the audio group
<GridCube> D-BUS: El servidor JACK no puede iniciarse. Disculpa
<holstein> what would i do? close everything and run "ps aux | grep jack" in a terminal and kill any jack running
<holstein> then, i would run "gksudo qjackctl" and select my audio device and hit "start",.. see that it starts with no errrs
<holstein> errors*
<holstein> then, i would run as normal user... troubleshoot from there
<GridCube> kay
<holstein> also, check this ou
<holstein> !proaudio
<holstein> :/
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> !help
<Unit193> !lag
<holstein> ah.. there it is :)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<GridCube> gridcube  17892  0.1  0.2 168992 10880 ?        Ss   19:36   0:00 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<GridCube> thats what its suppose to be there?
<holstein> GridCube: well, i would kill it and start over. that could be there if idjc tried to start it and its just sitting there broken
<GridCube> i can sudo it
<holstein> GridCube: ok.. but it fails as normal user?
<GridCube> yes
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<holstein> ^ try that.. i forget if you have to logout to take effect
<GridCube> :D apparently it works without reloging
<holstein> sounds right. anyways... thats probably all there is to it
<GridCube> ja :D HAHA :D AHAHAHAHAHA PERFECT
<holstein> i would start and stop JACK from the gui.. the qjackctl... jack control
<holstein> otherwise, it can be running in the background
<GridCube> :) okay will do that holstein
<GridCube> thank you verymuch
<holstein> GridCube: cheers!
<Haohmaru> excuse my dumb question.. what do you normally do when you need to get a new app on linux?
<Haohmaru> you download it in some .zip or similar package, then manually install it or unzip it somewhere, or do you always use some kind of funky h4x0r commands?
<GridCube> Haohmaru, you go to the software center and look for it
<GridCube> if you know how its called you can also >> sudo apt-get <<it
<Haohmaru> i currently need to install my IDE - Code::Blocks
<Haohmaru> i've been using it on windows
<GridCube> if its in the repos then its easy
<zequence> Haohmaru: Most applications live in something we call a repository
<zequence> holstein: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, and that means, we share the same repository
<Haohmaru> source code?
<zequence> holstein: It's pretty much like an app store, except everything is for free
<zequence> Sorry holstein
<zequence> holstein: ^
<zequence> Haohmaru: ^
<zequence> Damn!
<Haohmaru> appstore - i'm not into these things ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: Use the software center to look for apps
<Haohmaru> okay then
<zequence> Haohmaru: Not everything shows there, but that's the easiest way
<Haohmaru> that's weird, but if that's how it's done.. *shrug*
<zequence> Haohmaru: It's kind of simpler to find all your apps in one location, don't you think?
<zequence> Instead of googling for them
<zequence> And downloading
<zequence> And installing
<Haohmaru> well i'm an old-fashioned win9x user
<Haohmaru> and this is too alien for me still ;]
<GridCube> :D this is so much better
<zequence> Haohmaru: If you want to have access to everything, you'll either use synaptic, or the command line
<zequence> Haohmaru: When you get used to the command line, you rather not mess with slow gui apps
<GridCube> you dont need to get cracked software or unknown zips from weird places
<GridCube> all its in the same place
<zequence> Haohmaru: Try this in the command line: apt-cache search vlc
<Haohmaru> basically i'd like to compile my app for linux
<zequence> Haohmaru: Then, if you want to install: sudo apt-get install vlc
<GridCube> Haohmaru, ha, you will have to learn quite a few before you get there :)
<Haohmaru> uhm
<GridCube> its not so hard, but you need to know the basics first
<zequence> Haohmaru: Let me give you a tip of things you might want to have right away: sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Haohmaru> the project is in codeblocks format
<zequence> Haohmaru: You can get the source to any application by doing: apt-get source <application>
<Haohmaru> it uses a crossplatform lib for almost everything
<zequence> Haohmaru: Do this: sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<Haohmaru> so i just need CodeBlocks cuz i can't compile from commandline ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: You can find codeblocks in the software center
<Haohmaru> hm
<GridCube> !find codeblocks
<ubottu> Found: codeblocks, codeblocks-common, codeblocks-contrib, codeblocks-contrib-dbg, codeblocks-dbg
<Haohmaru> hah, it runs now
<GridCube> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.05-2.1 (quantal), package size 1583 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<zequence> Haohmaru: Either use "software center"(easy), "synaptic"(medium hard - not preinstalled), or "apt"(command line tools)
<Haohmaru> yey, my project is here, now i gotta linuxify the missing bits ;P~
<Haohmaru> thanks ;]
<zequence> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=5726
<zequence> In fact, what Windows and Mac are doing now with their app stores, that's how package management has been done on Linux for ever
<zequence> Ubuntu is creating a commercial repo now, but it's not really related to the repo where you get the free software
<zequence> Most of the applications that are in Ubuntu, come directly from Debian
<zequence> Debian being a volunteer project, there isn't much commercial interest in how that is organized, so that means Ubuntu is pretty free and open too
<Haohmaru> i'm not following microsoft/apple
<Haohmaru> my phone doesn't have a camera even ;]
<zequence> Haohmaru: I'm surprised the battery is still working. Or are you able to buy phones without cameras these days?
<zequence> Mine at least has a camera
<zequence> But, it doesn't have touch screen, or IQ
<Haohmaru> zequence, i think i used my nokia 3310 till 2008
<Haohmaru> that's when i got this "newer" nokia which i still use today
<Haohmaru> so that's my 2nd mobile phone
<Haohmaru> i don't even know the model ;]
<zequence> Mine is a Nokia too. Nokia really used to rule, before they got overrun by modern times, and then by MS infiltrators
<Haohmaru> i don't like touchscreen, touchpads..
<Haohmaru> don't like rubbing a screen ;]
<zequence> If I had the money right now, i'd get a Nokia N9, just cause it's one of a kind
<Haohmaru> i don't want a smart(ass)phone ;]
<Haohmaru> all of them are the same, a huge screen, no buttons, uber expensive
<zequence> Meego OS. Nokia wouldn't have even released it, hadn't they had a contract with companies like Intel. It's a good phone
<zequence> Haohmaru: Probably the Firefox phone won't be as expensive
<zequence> I mean, it won't
<Haohmaru> i don't need multi-megapixel camera(s) on a phone
<Haohmaru> or games
<Haohmaru> sure, kids LOVE that
<zequence> Ubuntu phone will be a portable PC. Maybe not the first releases, but further down the line
<Haohmaru> i recently read somewhere about some phone with a 40MP camera <- wtf
<Haohmaru> that's plain stupid
<zequence> Not really
<zequence> You just put it in a dock, and it becomes a PC
<Haohmaru> i meant about the camera ;]
<zequence> If you plug a hdmi cord in it, it become your Ubuntu TV
<zequence> Ah, yeah
<zequence> :)
<Haohmaru> it can't take pictures like those i can take with my 16MP DSLR ;]
<zequence> I'm not much of a photographer myself
<Haohmaru> those who don't understand only compare the numbers
<GridCube> zequence, i use a nokia 1100 :3
<zequence> GridCube: I have one of those
<GridCube> :D i use that one regularly, but i do have an E5
<Haohmaru> http://i.imgur.com/ZivRW.jpg ;P~
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-27
<GridCube> holly canoli
<Haohmaru> grab that with a phone camera ;]
<GridCube> send that to a gallery o:
<GridCube> i mean in imgur
<zequence> Haohmaru: More detail than the eye can see
<Haohmaru> http://i.imgur.com/1XUkN.jpg
<GridCube> nice, this is as good as mine gets, http://i.imgur.com/wZWFe3d.jpg
<GridCube> no wait, thats from the canon camera XD
<Haohmaru> nice cat ;P~
<Haohmaru> well, i don't think you can do even this with a phone camera: http://i.imgur.com/37URe.jpg
<Haohmaru> so it's not worth paying for those 40MP on a phone camera, no matter what ;]
<GridCube> here, this is a picture i took with my cellphone http://imagebin.org/247876
<GridCube> P: all that granularity
<Haohmaru> thing is, the sensor is small
<Haohmaru> you can't get bokeh
<Haohmaru> not to mention you can't play with lenses ;]
<clivie-user438> hey i need help how can i login   to the desktop
<clivie-user438> any one ?
<clivie-user438> msg
<clivie-user438> hello
<SuperRoach> Good evening :) Good evening. I've just noticed my 12.10 ubuntustudio, apps  has lost their menu with the min/close icons. http://i.imgur.com/SCFC43t.png What can I use to restore it?    I'm using an Intel HD 4000, reboot doesn't solve it. Multiwindow seems disabled too.
<zequence> SuperRoach: Metacity has crashed
<zequence> Or, no
<zequence> It's something else
<zequence> It's the program that draws the window borders
<zequence> SuperRoach: Do you have Desktop FX enabled? Try disbling them.
<zequence> SuperRoach: And, is it like this every time you restart?
<SuperRoach> zequence, yeah its every time I restart
<SuperRoach> I'll have a look at disabling desktop fx
<zequence> Metacity is what draws window borders to Gnome. FXCE has something else
<zequence> And there's also Compiz somehow baked into all of that
<zequence> If used..
<zequence> Compiz is often used for fancy FX
<SuperRoach> apparantly I don't have compiz installed, nor metacity
<SuperRoach> zequence, to make things tricky, if I look at settings ("customize your desktop"), clicking on "window manager" hangs instead of giving me a dialog
<zequence> SuperRoach: Have you installed any graphic drivers lately?
<SuperRoach> zequence, not that I'm aware of no.
<SuperRoach> A stock 12.10 install was working ok. I think it may have been after a firefox update possibly.
<SuperRoach> A bit annoying not being able to bring up the window manager to look further.
<zequence> SuperRoach: Could be some user files that have gone bad
<zequence> SuperRoach: No change in theming?
<SuperRoach> zequence, fixed after more googling! :)
<zequence> SuperRoach: Yeah?
<SuperRoach> The problem was my "xfce session seems to have been corrupted" . I had to rm -r ~/.cache/sessions
<SuperRoach> Ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1955078
<zequence> SuperRoach: Cool. I'll try to remember that next time someone has weird problems :)
<SuperRoach> Was a bit of luck finding that one. I was looking at compiz and window manager as well.
<zequence> SuperRoach: It might be a good idea to clean the home totally sometimes. At least cache and settings that one will not miss
<zequence> Those will be autoreplaced with default settings
<zequence> Well, at least if one is having problems
<SuperRoach> Agreed. Might add it to bash lest I'll probably forget.
<Patero-ng> what does wise up douche
<Haohmaru> where should i be looking for to see what serial ports are available?
<zequence> Haohmaru: usb, SATA and Firewire are all serial, but are you talking about the old classic style?
<zequence> same size as VGA, but less pins
<zequence> I think the last paralell port to vanish was IDE
<Haohmaru> zequence, yeah, RS232
<Haohmaru> actually there's a device which connects to USB but acts as a serial port
<Haohmaru> it uses the FTDI usb<->serial driver (which seems to be already part of ubuntu)
<Haohmaru> so on windows - this driver creates a virtual serial port
<zequence> Haohmaru: So, you want to see if the port is usable, or not?
<zequence> Haohmaru: lsusb
<zequence> Try that for usb devices
<zequence> lspci for MB attached chips
<zequence> Haohmaru: To see what they can do, do: lsusb --help, or to read the manual: man lsusb
<zequence> Hit "q" go quit the manual
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-28
<inahd> tello
<inahd> hehe hi
<inahd> could someone tell me... how i could access the filesystem from a live usb install, from my regular install?
<shai_halud> mount it
<holstein> shai_halud: user is gone
<shai_halud> oh. thanks
<holstein> shai_halud: no worries.. only gave us a minute to respond.. probably figured it out
<holstein> well, 10 minutes
<shai_halud> how are you doing tonight?
<holstein> not bad.. tired, but i have a day off tomorrow, first one in a while... and you?
<shai_halud> trying to figure something out in lmms. driving me nuts
<shai_halud> has to do with an arpeggio not sounding in meter
<shai_halud> i actually didn't notice at first. now it sticks out like a sore thumb
<holstein> eh, sometimes it can be nice
<shai_halud> strange how time affects the way music sounds
<shai_halud> i.e., as time progresses, your perception changes
<holstein> probably sound "wrong" to you, but it might create intrest for someone else
<shai_halud> that's always possible, i suppose, but there was always something not quite right with this. now i have finally pinpointed the error, but i still don't know how to fix it
<holstein> mute it for a bit
<shai_halud> can't. it's the main driving part of the song
<shai_halud> the rhythm that plays throughout
<shai_halud> it's a repeated section though, so if i fix it, i will just delete the rest and c/p it
<holstein> well, you can, if you want
<shai_halud> i really want to fix it is what i want
<holstein> but, you can grab it and scoot it around and hide the edges im sure
<shai_halud> are you familiar with lmms?
<holstein> sure, go for it.. im just proposing that it might not be broken
<shai_halud> oh it is
<shai_halud> trust me
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians ..i dont use it, but one of the dev's hangs there
<shai_halud> see, it's an arpeggio called "Jupiter" in "Triple Oscillator", which , when a note is played, 2 notes follow it. . I have ... well, i have too many of these notes clustered together
<shai_halud> it's a problem i have to fix myself
<shai_halud> i doubt anyone can help with it
<shai_halud> just venting
<shai_halud> you may as well hear it http://soundcloud.com/teradyme/invitation
<shai_halud>  you will notice the main driving rhythm, and when many of the same note are played in succession, they overlap too closely
<shai_halud> it is almost beautiful, but i have to find just the right spacing for the notes
<holstein> shai_halud: works fine for me
<shai_halud> it's pretty close but it's off
<holstein> its "floaty" and non-precise anyway
<holstein> doenst bother me, as is
<holstein> sounds like an analog synth cranked it out
<shai_halud> turn on a metronome, about 98 bpm, and see how it sounds
<shai_halud> it's an ugly mess when you do that
<holstein> doesnt bother me
<holstein> i dont need my music to be "neat"... sounds like an old record or an old analog synth
<holstein> sounds natural
<shai_halud> yeah. it's linux multi-media studio
<holstein> i mean, fix it if you want... im sure it'll sound fine precise, but it might also sound boring
<shai_halud> i've thought of that aspect too
<shai_halud> if hydrogen was a little freer with hit placement, i would just try to place beats where i feel they belong, but i have tried, and it just sounds worse
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: it's very free, read the manual!
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: save yourself a lot of asking here:)
<shai_halud> hehe
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: you can have 32-s if you want
<shai_halud>  i'm not asking, really. just lamenting
<shai_halud> i figured out what was wrong
<shai_halud> finally
<shai_halud> it's the damn triplet
<shai_halud> and the delay that it is set with (time setting)
<shai_halud> basically what i did was use ... hm if i could adjust the durarion of the triplet i might be able to fix it
<shai_halud> without getting too drastic
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: problem often is the time setting :)
<shai_halud> yeah, i have tried adjusting it. i am looking right now at measures and note length and proximity
<shai_halud> experimenting in a solo track with the instrument til ifind the movement i am looking for
<shai_halud> between that and time i should be able to get it
<shai_halud> once i get this rhytm track fixed, it's going to be downhill
<sirriffsalot> Using my oxygen on my hydrogen *shades* Feels so col
<sirriffsalot> cool*
<sirriffsalot> If I knew chemistry I could probably say a nice result of those two elements lol
<shai_halud> oxygen?
<shai_halud> is that a program too? i was thinking about that today .. thought i had heard of a program by that name
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: oxygen49
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: it's a midi-keyboard
<shai_halud> mm
<shai_halud> ok. i have heard of that
<shai_halud> writing a crazy riff out slaughter fest.... because i can
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: haa?
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: didn't get that
<shai_halud> said- i am writing a riff-out-slaughter-fest
<shai_halud> something frank would be proud of
<sirriffsalot> Aha.. ehe
<shai_halud> (god rest his soul)
<sirriffsalot> Zappa?
<shai_halud> damn right. is there any other?
<sirriffsalot> Well Frank Sinatra.. though he didn't write riffs
<shai_halud> ha
<sirriffsalot> But a lot of guitarists named frank I'm sure
<shai_halud> when i say frank, it's that one
<sirriffsalot> Someone here's named frank.. be careful, hehe
<conspiritech> having issues trying to get a 3.5 mm analog input to play through to headphones
<hectorlopez> hi there, im trying to compile libvisual under ubuntu 12.04 and here is the output http://dpaste.com/1008001/
<hectorlopez> ubuntu studio :))
<zequence> hectorlopez: Seems like you might be missing something. Did you install all needed dependencies?
<hectorlopez> i only uset the git and cmake todo
<holstein> hectorlopez: you'll be responsible for getting whatever dependencies the package needs...
<hectorlopez> yes, i have, but i dont know how cmake have a strange error
<zequence> hectorlopez: Try a channel for programming. I can't find the reason to your problem
<zequence> hectorlopez: You could try #lad
<zequence> == linux audio developers
<hectorlopez> ok thanks
<hectorlopez>  solved :D i have a missing dependency under ubuntu studio liborc-0.4-dev installed whit synaptic :DDD and found all libvisual thanks!
<hectorlopez> one more, i want install sdl under ubuntu studio 12.04 :P i have google it but i dont have good resource
<zequence> hectorlopez: sdl dev libs?
<zequence> hectorlopez: Try: apt-cache search libsdl
<hectorlopez> cool thx
<holstein> hectorlopez: always try and just install from the repos.. the repos are common for all ubuntu's
<TheGrey> o/ my soundcard (M audio 2496) is all of a sudden not recognised by aplay -l, or by its mixer (envy24control). Lspci shows it's ID though. Do I need to turn of the onboard soundcard in the BIOS? But at the moment my Nvidia HDMI is the default card! Thanks..
<holstein> TheGrey: was it an upgrade that "broke" it?
<zequence> TheGrey: Sounds pretty bad. Make sure the card is not loose or something
<TheGrey> Thanks, I'll try and reseat the card. If that fails should I disable the onbard card? Also if lspci picks it up does it mean that it is detected by the system? Here is my dump: http://pastebin.com/ZGhCAG5N
<holstein> aplay -l is important.. that means alsa sees it
<TheGrey> holstein: right, but its not displayed there. What could be the issue you think?
<holstein> TheGrey: if it was an upgrade that broke it, then the kernel or alsa version could have dropped support fort he device, or broke it
<holstein> TheGrey: bad hardware
<TheGrey> thanks. what do you think I can do to resolve this issue? I run sudo apt-get update reguraly.
<holstein> you could stop updating, and use it more like an appliance
<holstein> you could test the hardware in an offically supported opertating system.. or with a known-good live CD
<TheGrey> kk, is there a way I can revert to an old ALSA?
<holstein> TheGrey: first, i would try just booting the older kernel you probably kept.. then you can just search alsa in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> you can always try the live CD you installed from.. that'll tell you something
<TheGrey> I understand, thanks for all the help. And does the lspci rule out a seating error?
<zequence> No dropped support
<zequence> It's ice1712, which is still one of the most used chips around for pro audio on pci
<zequence> TheGrey: I would suspect hardware failure, but there could be some weird IRQ conflict too, I guess
<zequence> TheGrey: If you have more PCI slots, try switching
<zequence> TheGrey: Also, try our live DVD to make sure it's not your OS
<zequence> TheGrey: If none of those work, I would suspect hardware failure
<TheGrey> right, no problem. I just got the card a week ago! It was working nicely for a few days.
<zequence> TheGrey: The onboard card would not likely cause problems
<TheGrey> right, thanks. Can the pci slot be an issue?
<zequence> TheGrey: I've had some IRQ conflicts when using the Debian -rt kernel. It would mute my audio device, but that was different.
<zequence> TheGrey: Different PCI slots have different IRQs
<TheGrey> cool, what are IRQs?
<zequence> The problem with the -rt kernel was actually the kernel itself, not my iRQs
<zequence> TheGrey: IRQs are like channels. All peripherials on your PC have one
<zequence> TheGrey: Some IRQs are share between many devices
<zequence> TheGrey: Do this in a terminal: 3.2.0-39.41
<zequence> Sorry :)
<zequence> TheGrey: cat /proc/interrupts
<zequence> I think your device should show as snd_ice1712
<zequence> TheGrey: I would make sure that the card is well seated first. Then maybe try the live DVD. And last, try different pci slots
<TheGrey> thanks, I cannot see it in the /cat buit I assume that because the card isn't loaded by ALSA. I'll follow your advice. Just a final question: if it is a IRQ issue, why would it have been working in the potentially faulty slot before?
<zequence> TheGrey: Faulty slot would have nothing to do with IRQ. an update to your system could have something to do with handling of IRQs, all though unlikely
<zequence> TheGrey: you didn't add any new PPA, or kernels, or anything like that?
<TheGrey> As far as I am aware no. This appears to have happened randomly for me.
<zequence> TheGrey: cat is not a directory. It's a command: cat /proc/interrupts
<TheGrey> :D I meant that!
<zequence> TheGrey: If the card shows or not is not depending on ALSA to my knowledge
<TheGrey> oohh so that could meant a seating or IRQ issue?
<TheGrey> or a hardware failure. I suppose its impossible to tell without testing
<zequence> TheGrey: Again, I would make sure it's well seated first. Then double check with another OS to make sure it's not your OS. Then try different slots. If all fails, I would highly suspect hardware failure
<zequence> You could also try putting the device into another machine
<TheGrey> zequence: thanks for the sagely advice. I will proceed and try to resolve this issue. Many thanks again!
<zequence> TheGrey: Hope it works out :)
<zequence> hmm, what would make all devices show and being sure drivers are not involved. snd_1712 actually looks a lot like an ALSA name
<zequence> TheGrey: Here's another command you could try: cat /proc/bus/pci/devices
<zequence> I should look more into this
<TheGrey> still not found. I reckon the reseating>liveCD>PCI switchout trifecta test is my best bet
<zequence> TheGrey: Ahh, of course. Just do: lspci
<TheGrey> zequence: and as mentioned it's sitting here: 08:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<zequence> Or rather: lspci -b
<zequence> TheGrey: Oh, you said that :P
<TheGrey> :)
<TheGrey> so do you think this rules out a seating and/or IRQ issue?
<zequence> TheGrey: Well, clearly the system sees the device, but ALSA is not loading it then. I would try a live DVD, or another OS installed on the same machine to see if the device works or not
<TheGrey> kk. I've got a lot of tests to do!
<TheGrey> and as a last restore, would resintalling ALSA potentially resolve this issue?
<zequence> TheGrey: It's hard to say at this point what has gone wrong
<zequence> TheGrey: I've never heard of alsa becoming corrupted
<zequence> I mean, just by using it
<sirriffsalot> How can I exclude certain packages from PPA's being suggested to be updated (in my case KXStudio's Ardour, which I no longer need being a subscriber of Ardour)?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I haven't looked at that closely, but one simple way to do it is to disable the PPA, and whenever you want to use the PPA for something specific, you enable it. Then either install one new app, or just: apt-get install --only-upgrade <someapp>, to update it
<sirriffsalot> zequence: good advice. how about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/170235/how-do-i-cherry-pick-packages-from-a-ppa
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Yeah. That stuff is really Debian/apt technicality, and you should be able to find some info in either Ubuntu or Debian wikis
<sirriffsalot> zequence: was it a bad idea for an Ubuntu guy?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: What I mean is, it's not specific to PPAs or Ubuntu.
<sirriffsalot> zequence: alright. gonna look for a more wiki-manualed approach
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Could be there's a channel for apt you could try to
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeah, looking as we type
<zequence> debian or ubuntu devs should know too
<zequence> ..or users
 * sirriffsalot points toward #ubuntustudio
<sirriffsalot> zequence: hmm, strange.. now that I removed A2.8.16, the updater does not mention it again when I recheck..
<zequence> sirriffsalot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75895/how-to-forbid-a-specific-package-to-be-installed
<sirriffsalot> zequence: maan.. the trouble with linux is that there are so many approaches you have to know all of them well to decide which is best
<sirriffsalot> zequence: thanks!
<zequence> /etc/apt/preferences seems like a good place to put rules in
<zequence> sirriffsalot: http://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeah, found that :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-01
<shanu> how to update latest updates
<shai_halud> so, ubuntu and jack and pulseaudio  and firefox are broken???  cannot be integrated??? what the hell
<shai_halud> anyone out there found a way around this?
<holstein> shai_halud: around what?
<holstein> ubuntu is the operating system, so its already "integrating" the others
<shai_halud> getting jack and firefox to work together with pulseaudio in ubuntu studio
<holstein> the new pulseJACK dbus lets audio work in jack from pulse
<shai_halud> is it the one i got from the repo?
<holstein> shai_halud: its the one that installs with ubuntustudio
<shai_halud> or do i need to look elsewhere? running U.S. 12.10
<shai_halud> hm. well it doesn't work on my system
<holstein> shai_halud: get JACK running first.. is it running?
<shai_halud> no. i have to restart i guess, now, because the 2 programs had had this conflict. jack won't start right now
<shai_halud> it will run fine after a reboot, as long as i leave firefox off
<holstein> shai_halud: you dont have to do anything.. but you can if you want.. or open a terminal and run "ps aux | grep jack
<shai_halud> i mean, jack is running, but i can't srat it
<shai_halud> start
<holstein> shai_halud: starting firefox crashes pulse? and kills the jack bridge?
<holstein> shai_halud: you can "srat" it as stated above
<shai_halud> no. jack stays working. firefox just won't work
<shai_halud> ok
<shai_halud> jack will not start if firefox is running first
<holstein> shai_halud: firefox? or firefox audio? or flash ?
<holstein> shai_halud: i wouldnt expect pulse or jack to juggle
<shai_halud> yeah, media
<holstein> i would choose if you want JACK or not.. get it started.. then open what you want to use
<shai_halud> in firefox
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to have pulse audio anything running, and have it happily switch to JACK, though i dont use the pulse to jack dbus anyway
<shai_halud> even in that order, fireox just will not work (media i mean. regualr webpages load fine, but once i click a media link, FF crashes
<holstein> what doesnt work?
<holstein> all audio?
<shai_halud> any flash in FF
<holstein> shai_halud: flash? or audio?
<shai_halud> well, they are both flash in the sites i use
<shai_halud> soundcloud and youtube
<holstein> shai_halud: that flash is out of date.. and wont *ever* be updated.. i would troubleshoot them seperately
<holstein> shai_halud: i would do audio only in ff and test.. *not* flash..
<shai_halud> i don't know any place to do that
<holstein> shai_halud: open a file, locally then.. in the browser
<shai_halud> that uses audio without flash
<shai_halud> oh
<shai_halud> right!
<holstein> shai_halud: flash issues are really not something we can fix..
<holstein> you can see here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ the only linux version that is up to date is the chome one
<shai_halud> any sound format?
<shai_halud> i have .wav and .ogg close at hand. will have to hunt for an .,p3
<shai_halud> er ,mp3
<holstein> shai_halud: i just suggest removeing flash from the equation.. if its flash that is crashing pulse briefly and breaking things, there nothing to do about it, really
<shai_halud> though others have solved the issue?
<shai_halud> (i would like to know how!!)
<holstein> shai_halud: flash has to solve its own issues.. and its EOL for us all
<holstein> shai_halud: we are not allowed to maintain flash
<holstein> shai_halud: just troubleshoot and make sure that its not flash that is causing the issue.. if it is, you can hit the brick wall with adobe about it.. if its not, we can get you to the proper place
<shai_halud> firefox is playing a .wav file, but jack is running, and will not start
<holstein> shai_halud: ?.. run the command i linked earier.. see that jack is not running.. stop *everything*
<shai_halud> i ran the command you gave, it looks to have worked, but jack interface is dark, and patchage sgows nothing but my midi and timidity
<shai_halud> ok i tell you what , let me reboot and start from scratch
<shai_halud> brb
<holstein> shai_halud: test audio with ff and pulse only.. then close ff and start jack and then open ff again and test again
<shai_halud> then you can help me test this properly
<shai_halud> brb
<shai_halud> ok
<shai_halud>  back up, nothing but xchat running
<shai_halud> start jack first, i guess?
<shai_halud> jack running in cli, patchage shows system capture and playback, and midi through (2 instances of port-0) and timidity ports 0-3
<holstein> nope
<holstein> stop jack
<shai_halud> i closed the terminal. is that enough to stop it?
<shai_halud>  those things are still in patchage
<holstein> see that its not running with
<holstein> ps aux | grep jack
<holstein> shai_halud: usually, you'll still leave jack running in the backgound by doing that
<shai_halud> oh. that was what i thought started it
<holstein> shai_halud: i would hit the actual "stop" button
<holstein> see that jack is not running
<shai_halud> josh      2386  0.4  2.2 250060 91272 ?        SLsl 22:49   0:01 /usr/bin/jackd -T -ndefault -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2
<shai_halud> josh      2452  0.0  0.0   9388   920 pts/4    S+   22:52   0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<shai_halud> does that mean it is or isn't?
<shai_halud> i see jackd in system monitor/processes
<shai_halud> kill it?
<shai_halud> closed patchage
<holstein> kill - 2386
<holstein> and see if its gone
<shai_halud> run that as a command?
<shai_halud> i tried, and got  bash: kill: : invalid signal specification
<shai_halud> or you mean killall jackd -9
<holstein> shai_halud: i want you to kill all jack processes
<shai_halud> done
<holstein> so, no jack in ps aux | grep jack?
<holstein> then, open ff up and that .wav and see that it works with pulse only
<shai_halud> i ran killall jackd -9 . here is output of ps aux | grep jack: josh      2460  0.0  0.0   9388   924 pts/4    S+   22:57   0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<shai_halud> soit disappeared frmo processes
<shai_halud> no instances of jack in processes
<holstein> looks good.. lemme know that that file plays then
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> yes
<holstein> then close ff.. open the qjackctl or jack control GUI and do *nothing*
<holstein> just say "i have the gui open"and set there and let me ask you some things
<shai_halud> jack gui open
<shai_halud> qtjackctl
<holstein> under the "misc" tab, you have "enable dbus" checked?
<shai_halud> yes
<holstein> shai_halud: what about frames/period and periods/buffer?
<holstein> 44100?
<shai_halud> frames/period is 1024
<shai_halud> sample rate is 44100
<shai_halud> periods/buffer is 2
<holstein> ok.. try starting JAck
<shai_halud> started fine (as usual at this point)
<shai_halud> pulseaudio jack-module loaded as well
<shai_halud> in patchage
<holstein> shai_halud: ok.. see that the connections are made
<holstein> shai_halud: open ff, but avoid flash
<evilytwisted> sorry to spam ubu8ntu channel :/
<holstein> just try that .wav file
<holstein> evilytwisted: nah, its cool.. its just specific, and borderline appropriate over there
<evilytwisted> and i really appreciate your tolerance for this issue im having
<evilytwisted> and the fact im a complete idiot with jack
<shai_halud> .wav will not play
<holstein> evilytwisted: no worries. JACK is not trivial
<shai_halud> no kidding
<holstein> shai_halud: in what way?.. stop ff and start it fromt he terminal, and try playing it again
<holstein> shai_halud: also, open something else and check that the pulsedbus is working...
<shai_halud> want me to pastebin the output of cli?
<holstein> shai_halud: if its juicy
<shai_halud> yes
<shai_halud> mostly stuff about totem
<evilytwisted> holstein:  what can i do now to fix the errors ive posted:?
<evilytwisted> or do you want me to post it again
<shai_halud> holstein,  http://www.pastebin.ca/2326893
<shai_halud> i get the GAIL error normally and does not interfere with FF operation
<holstein> evilytwisted: you can post itain in case zequence or len_1304 are around
<evilytwisted> itain?
<holstein> it again*
<shai_halud> another error i usually get when i open FF via cli did not appear this time:   Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so
<holstein> my connection is in and out..
<shai_halud> but i assume it is related to the GAIL error
<shai_halud> some crap about gnome icons or something
<holstein> well, the error should be there with Jack or not
<evilytwisted> OK, so heres the errors im having for runing jack.. it wont connect  http://pastebin.com/nxKfZK4r  what im trying to do .. if possible is use "recordmydesktop" to record the game audio myself and skype audio at the same time.. i ve managed to record the game audio and myself but not skype audio
<shai_halud> jack reports no errors
<shai_halud> but FF does not play the .wav file
<shai_halud> (position indicator of track will not move)
<holstein> hmm....
<holstein> shai_halud: are you up to date with upgrades?
<shai_halud> yes
<shai_halud> just did the ones that came late last night
<holstein> i disable that dbus thing right off, so i have no first hand experience with it other than testing
<shai_halud> i used to have to kill pulse with jack start just to make it work. now i have pulseaudio-jack-module installed and pulse connects automatically ( i see it in patchage)
<shai_halud> i have never seen firefox or any thing in it connect in patchage
<holstein> i think thats what evilytwisted will need to do
<evilytwisted> what?
<holstein> evilytwisted: your error states pulse is running on hw:0
<shai_halud> install pulseaudio-jack-module?
<evilytwisted> ok is that the name of the package?
<evilytwisted> or no?
<shai_halud> yes
<holstein> does it not come automatically now?
<shai_halud> exactly that. in synaptic
<holstein> i thought JACK pulled it in
<shai_halud> apparently not
<evilytwisted> : Unable to locate package pulseaudio-jack-module
<shai_halud> evilytwisted, are you running ubuntu-studio 12.10?
<holstein> pulseaudio-module-jack
<holstein> !info pulseaudio-module-jack
<ubottu> pulseaudio-module-jack (source: pulseaudio): jackd modules for PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 156 kB
<shai_halud> haha my bad
<holstein> no worries.. i had to apt-cache search for it
<evilytwisted> ty.. installing it
<evilytwisted> ok its installed
<shai_halud> didn't help me much, but.... worth a shot in the dark
<holstein> evilytwisted: try gksudo qjackctl and hit start
<shai_halud> is skype it's own application?
<holstein> evilytwisted: again, you dont want to run jack as root all the time..
<shai_halud> (i have, to this day, never used skype, or even seen it)
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/TgS1kA3f
<holstein> shai_halud: my girlfriend uses it.. so i use it with her.
<evilytwisted> still same errors
<shai_halud> i have gotten everything but firefox to work with jack sofar
<shai_halud> of course, everything else has a plugin for jack
<evilytwisted> Not to annoy anyone.. But would it matter that im Not really using ubuntu.. But a derivative of it?  Linuxmint 14 kde...
<shai_halud> it's still kind of ubuntu
<holstein> hmmm.. it might matter
<holstein> evilytwisted: not sure what they do to JACK though..
<shai_halud>  Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.soi can't get jack to work properly in my mint installation eigher
<shai_halud> woops ignore the failed to load. i accidentally pasted
<holstein> evilytwisted: i might fire up an ubuntustudio or xubuntu live CD and just try with pavucontrol.. just for troubleshooting
<evilytwisted> i dont have anyway to fire up ubuntu studio.. Nor have a xubuntu live cd...
<holstein> evilytwisted: at least you could get JACK running on the live CD
<shai_halud> i never got jack working in mint either. i have it on another partition
<holstein> evilytwisted: i was talking about live CD's for both
<shai_halud> mint 14 nadia with MATE
<evilytwisted> ag
<evilytwisted> ah *
<evilytwisted> Ill try it out
<evilytwisted> ty for your help and sorry to bother you
<holstein> yeah.. i had issues with it as well, on mint and derivitives.. .they dont need to care if they break jack
<holstein> since they dont really ship it
<shai_halud> i decided that since i was going to be doing all the media creation in ubuntu studio anyway, to focus my energies in it
<evilytwisted> reaosn why i was asking..
<holstein> evilytwisted: #opensourcemusicians has some mint users too
<evilytwisted> reason why i was asking
<evilytwisted> cause this ulseaudio-module-jack_1%3a2.1-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb)
<evilytwisted> that stated it got it from ubuntu
<shai_halud> evilytwisted,  if you intend to make music, you might get studio,and beef it up as much as possible.
<holstein> yeah, but they could have done something with pulse that doesnt let JACK take over
<evilytwisted> ah,
<shai_halud> everything but firefox works well with jack in it, with some effort
<holstein> maybe not intentionally
<evilytwisted> shai_halud:  im not trying to make music..
<shai_halud> oh
<cfhowlett> Mixing distros can have unforeseen consequences ... so can derivatives
<evilytwisted> all im trying to do is record screen desktop with both outputs..
<evilytwisted> game.. myself.. and skype audio
<evilytwisted> Like camtasia for windows
<shai_halud> which should be possible with jack
<holstein> evilytwisted: i would try the simpler route, with pavucontrol from a live cd.. just in case soemthing is broken in mint.. might help you tack it down
<evilytwisted> cfhowlett:  im not adding repos to my version
<evilytwisted> yeah
<shai_halud> pavucontrol is now my volume control in systray
<evilytwisted> holstein:  if that isnt it?
<holstein> evilytwisted: i just did it
<evilytwisted> maybe its soemthign that i did when installing this
<evilytwisted> ill just reinstall mint
<evilytwisted> cause im the type of person to install everything
<evilytwisted> and anything
<holstein> evilytwisted: http://imagebin.org/248531
<evilytwisted> kernel panics 3 times already
<holstein> evilytwisted: im not a mint hater... but we really cant support it in the channels, cause they do have their own thing going on
<shai_halud> haha     "cause im the type of person to install everything and anything".... i know where you're coming from
<evilytwisted> yeah i know holstein  i want to show you soemthing i may
<holstein> evilytwisted: sure
<evilytwisted> maybe i should have shown that i was in a call with someone on skype...
<evilytwisted> but ... here http://youtu.be/yTp-vxiGpaw
<evilytwisted> Youll see it got my audio
<evilytwisted> the game audio
<evilytwisted> But not skype
<evilytwisted> and the pavucontrol was exaclty like mine
<holstein> evilytwisted: you can route it though... in pavucontrol
<holstein> but, JACK can route as well
<evilytwisted> it seems like we are going in circles..
<evilytwisted> Im trying to do that...
<evilytwisted> But i dont know how.. and someone mentioned jack..
<evilytwisted> SO.... i got jack...
<evilytwisted> and it wont work
<evilytwisted> and again.. im not trying to annoy you
<shai_halud> thing is, for one, to figure out what skyp uses to connect to audio, i think (but i do not know)
<holstein> evilytwisted: let me render my session
<evilytwisted> ok
<shai_halud> evilytwisted, one thing you can do to possibly find arros which occur is to start all these programs from a terminal. often , clues are in the output
<evilytwisted> Ok..
<holstein> evilytwisted: notice where my mouse is hovering
<evilytwisted> holstein:  you never gave linkj
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/248533
<shai_halud> evilytwisted, use your psychotic powers
<shai_halud> or the link, if it's easier
<shai_halud> i miss alsa
<evilytwisted> ok.. ill try that ty
<holstein> shai_halud: its right there.. lubuntu has alsa only
<shai_halud> it seems that since i installed pulseaudio module, nothing shows up as alsa anymore
<holstein> shai_halud: i disable dbus
<shai_halud> i have gone so far as to remove pulseaudio copletely to try and make this firefox issue go away, but then jack wouldn't start at all
<evilytwisted> if this works ty holstein
<evilytwisted> :D
<holstein> ive had issues both places.. pulse works fine, and does great stuff.. i just dont need it
<shai_halud> holstein, does your firefox play audio and flash through jack?
<shai_halud> (my FF actually freezes completely if i try to play flash)
<holstein> evilytwisted: its working for me.. i have the skype call in my video
<holstein> shai_halud: it did when i tested the 12.04 and 12.10 iso's
<shai_halud> i have to xkill FF after ward
<evilytwisted> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pviGSXrROvA&feature=youtu.be
<evilytwisted> i did wat you stated
<evilytwisted> and it isnt working for me
<holstein> evilytwisted: cool.. it works right out of the box for me, so maybe its something mint does
<shai_halud> here's what i got in #jack channel :  <las> shai_halud: it *IS* broken on ubuntu unless you have the absolute latest pre-release versions from them   (regarding flash  through jack)
<shai_halud> <las> shai_halud: there are problems with Pulse, problems with their packaging
<holstein> evilytwisted: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/temp/out-1.ogv gotta go to the end, you'll hear the skype test call audio
<shai_halud> he told me to go find the ubuntu package managers and get them to fix it
<shai_halud> (at least, i think it's a he.... i think of irc users as male.... does that make me sexist, or what?
<evilytwisted> ok holstein  It is my pc...
<evilytwisted> cause you got yours working perfectly
<evilytwisted> ty
<holstein> evilytwisted: well, you know its possible at least
<evilytwisted> Yeah
<evilytwisted> which is amazing
<shai_halud> holstein, you are in ubuntu studio current;y?
<holstein> shai_halud: nah... my studio rig is off
<shai_halud> what are you using atm?
<holstein> shai_halud: just ubuntu that ive customized
<shai_halud> oh
<holstein> i have alot of audio apps.. and its openbox
<shai_halud> what DE?
<shai_halud> oh
<evilytwisted> again ty for your help you 2, i really apreciate it
<holstein> sure... anytime
<shai_halud> as they say in spain:  el gusto es mio
<shai_halud> (or maybe it's mexico)
<holstein> shai_halud: openbox and tint2 panel... conky.. kupfer
<shai_halud> sounds like you know a significan't deal more about linux than i
<holstein> shai_halud: nah... ive just been using it a while.
<shai_halud> i have a complex about it. me too. 12 yrs
<evilytwisted> holstein:  are you using pulse audio when you tested recordmydesktop and skype
<evilytwisted> or alsa?
<holstein> evilytwisted: pulse.. thats pavucontrol
<evilytwisted> der
<evilytwisted> sorry
<holstein> evilytwisted: no worries
<shai_halud> pulse audio volume control
<evilytwisted> Yeah thats why i said der
<shai_halud> woops
<shai_halud> holstien: are you australian?
<shai_halud> my aussie friends all say "no worries"
<evilytwisted> alot of them say mate
<shai_halud> yes indeed
<evilytwisted> whats the package for gui of recordmydesktop? i have it but not the gui
<holstein> shai_halud: no, im in the US, but i have aussie friends
<evilytwisted> crocodile dun dee?
<holstein> !info recordmydesktop-gtk
<ubottu> Package recordmydesktop-gtk does not exist in quantal
<evilytwisted> DOes too!
<evilytwisted> it lies
<shai_halud> flight of the concords:  "That's not a knife.... oh, yes it is."  turns to run
<holstein> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<evilytwisted> I was about to say...
<evilytwisted> I know very well thats a ubuntu repo package
<evilytwisted> ty holstein  i got it working
<sensimilla20> hello
<shai_halud> ha nice name sensimilla
<sensimilla20> same to you..
<sensimilla20> :)
<shai_halud> (it's the fremen name for sandworms
<shai_halud> (Dune)
<sensimilla20> so um
<sensimilla20> i seem to be missing /usr/share/ubuntustudio-docs/
<sensimilla20> i know most of that is available online but is there an easy to get it into my system... I had a language hiccup on install
<sensimilla20> everything else seems to be there
<sensimilla20> whoops
<sensimilla20> google.
<sensimilla20> :/
<sensimilla20> -_- sorry
<shai_halud> did you search already in synaptic?
<sensimilla20> no i am not familiar with synaptic. recent windows convert. i found a ppa tho
<holstein> shai_halud: im out... mabye ask the fellas in #opensourcemusicians about ff and pulse/jack.. or the mailing list, or zequence or len_1304 if you see them..
<sensimilla20> ty
<shai_halud> oholstein: ok. thanks for your help
<shai_halud> i am at this point resigned to use one or the other and reboot in between
<shai_halud> damn. the first thing about linux a windows user needs to know is synaptic
<shai_halud> too bad he left before i told him
<shai_halud> he'll figure it otu
<zequence> holstein: That guy shai_halud seemed have been suffering from the two bugs that both 12.04 and 12.10 have, but are fixed now. 1. stopping jackdbus makes it freeze in the background, and the only way to kill it is: killall -9 jackdbus. 2. Pulseaudio doesn't let go of the audio device, and especially if it's busy doing something
<zequence> So, the advice should be, close all applications, be it jack or PA. Kill jackdbus. Start jack, then do whatever you want
<zequence> holstein: There's a SRU waiting to be approved for jack, and I will prepare one for PA as well
<jbermudes> Anyone here use dvdstyler?
<zequence> jbermudes: Don't think any of the devs do. Are you having problems with it?
<jbermudes> zequence: Sort of. I just had some questions about custom templates if anyone has used them. Google wasn't much help in that regard
<zequence> jbermudes: Ok. Can't tell you much about that.
<holstein> 04:50 < zequence> holstein: That guy shai_halud seemed have been suffering from the two bugs that both 12.04 and 12.10 have,  but are fixed now. 1. stopping jackdbus makes it freeze in the background, and the only way to kill it is:  killall -9 jackdbus. 2. Pulseaudio doesn't let go of the audio device, and especially if it's busy doing  something
<holstein> shai_halud: ^^
<holstein> 04:51 < zequence> So, the advice should be, close all applications, be it jack or PA. Kill jackdbus. Start jack, then do  whatever you want
<shai_halud> hello
<holstein> 04:51 -!- TheGrey [~TheGrey__@87.115.77.15] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<holstein> 04:52 < zequence> holstein: There's a SRU waiting to be approved for jack, and I will prepare one for PA as well
<shai_halud> reDING
<shai_halud> reading
<zequence> shai_halud: So basically, there are a couple of bugs in your system, and the workaround is to treat jack and PA gently :)
<shai_halud> thank you very much. what is the SRU mentioned?
<zequence> SRU == Stable Release Update
<zequence> Takes a while to get a patch into stable releases
<shai_halud> oh. does zequence have something to do with these softwares?
<zequence> Not directly. I, like holstein am a part of the Ubuntu Studio team
<shai_halud> hi zequence
<zequence> hi
<shai_halud> hey,, off topic- what did you think of Shudder to Think?
<shai_halud> Z
<zequence> Ah, well. Not my cup of tea, I'm afraid :)
<shai_halud> and it is good to know anyone who works on the software I use on  a daily basis
<shai_halud> thanks for all your work guys, seriously
<zequence> Most of the work is done by the software developers, and the debian package maintainers.
<shai_halud> so, if i understood you right, Zequence, did you say kill ps and jack, then start over by turning jack back on?
<shai_halud> er i meant pa not ps
<zequence> shai_halud: Yes. Kill jackdbus. That usually is enough. Sometimes you need to kill PA too. To kill jackdbus in its frozen state, you need to do the command: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then, before starting jack again, make sure PA is not busy doing anyhing
<zequence> Nothing should be loaded
<zequence> Like a youtube video, even if its paused
<shai_halud> so i can safely kill all pa processes?
<zequence> Just close any application that uses PA
<shai_halud> oh
<zequence> To make things easy, just close all applications
<shai_halud> right
<shai_halud> well, i am afraid i have tried this approach to no avail
<shai_halud> that is the first thing i did
<shai_halud> for instancem restarting
<zequence> shai_halud: If you can't start jack, even when PA is not busy, then you need to suspend PA when starting jack
<shai_halud> i can start jack with pa running
<shai_halud> er
<zequence> shai_halud: Always make sure you killed jackdbus after an unsuccesful start, or it might be frozen in the background
<shai_halud>  i mean, when it is present in processes. it is just media in firefox that is the problem
<shai_halud> media of any kind, be it local or web based
<shai_halud> audio or flash
<zequence> shai_halud: Yes. When PA is busy doing something, it's very difficult to start jack
<zequence> This is due to a bug in PA
<shai_halud> that is what i have been told
<zequence> See, PA is holding your audio device. When you start jack, jack tries to grab it, but PA won't let go
<zequence> If PA is busy, the chance for succeding is smaller
<shai_halud> is there an appraoch , a way to make all this work with only alsa?
<zequence> Sure, but do you need to?
<shai_halud> just wondering if it would make things simpler
<zequence> jack will work fine, with PA running alongside
<zequence> If you do it the right way
<zequence> I'm going to start a PPA for adressing these bugfixes
<shai_halud> i have read every single link on the google results for "making firefox work with jack and routing firefox through jack
<zequence> That would solve the problem
<zequence> shai_halud: It's not hard to do
<zequence> shai_halud: First, start jack. Look in Connect. You should see a PA sink and source
<zequence> shai_halud: Then, in PA mixer, choose jack as the output, instead of whatever audio device
<zequence> shai_halud: Start firefox. The audio is now routed through jack
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> That's a page I wrote talking a bit about the audio systems on Ubuntu Studio
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> looking in qtjackctl now
<zequence> shai_halud: I mention how the jack PA integration works at the bottom of the page
<shai_halud> hm. pulseaudio module is not loaded atm
<shai_halud> usually it loads when i start jack
<shai_halud> (looking for it in patchage too)
<zequence> Yes, but if you've restarted a couple of times, it may get lost somehow
<zequence> I mean, restarted jack
<zequence> shai_halud: Make sure dbus is enabled in Qjackctl -> Setup -> Misc
<shai_halud> it is
<zequence> Ok, so try loggin out and in again
<zequence> A fresh session should work fine
<shai_halud> ok. let me save some files rq. brb
<shai_halud> ok. logged out and in and jacd comes on auto in processes
<zequence> shai_halud: You saying that jack was already running?
<shai_halud> jackd id 7850 is running
<shai_halud> er 7580
<zequence> jackd? not jackdbus?
<shai_halud> correct
<shai_halud> process name is jackd
<zequence> Well, it shouldn't be running, and I'm curious how it could be after you logged out
<zequence> If you didn't start it, that is
<shai_halud> i did not
<shai_halud> should i do a reboot and see if it comes on with startup?  (btw, i have not found the "startup applications" yet in the ubuntu studio gui. does it exist?)
<holstein> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<shai_halud> so kill jackd?
<zequence> shai_halud: Have you added any PPAs to the system?
<shai_halud> not sure. what does that stand for. i have added a bunch of things to try and solve this issue
<holstein> !ppas
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zequence> shai_halud: May I recommend you to visit here, or our help wiki next time :)
<zequence> Or post on the user mail list
<shai_halud> i have added only things from the repo except for making an asoundrc file myself
<zequence> shai_halud: What are you using the asoundrc for?
<shai_halud> to try and route all audio through alsa
<zequence> shai_halud: I'd disable that
<zequence> Really, the default installation of Ubuntu Studio has all of this working
<zequence> Granted, we aren't making a great job of making this apparent to users
<shai_halud> if that was the case i'd never have gone fooling with it
<zequence> It is the case. It's just that jack and PA are a bit buggy
<shai_halud> ok. removing the asoundrc file
<zequence> shai_halud: Try a reboot, and let's see if jackd is running then (it's a user space app, and should not be running if you log out)
<shai_halud> brb
<shai_halud> jackd did not come on
<zequence> Ok. Weird it was on before :)
<zequence> shai_halud: So, try starting jack with qjackctl
<shai_halud> dbus-daemon is
<zequence> When you do that, it won't start jackd, but jackdbus - by default. jackd would conflict with jackdbus also
<zequence> Then look in Connect, and see if the PA sink and source appeared
<shai_halud> no
<zequence> shai_halud: Is jackd2 installed, or jackd1? Try, in a terminal: sudo apt-get install jackd2
<zequence> jackd2 is the default
<zequence> jack1 does not support dbus interaction, so the PA module won't work with jack1
<shai_halud> unable to locate package lack2d
<shai_halud> jack2d
<zequence> jackd2
<shai_halud> shit
<shai_halud> one sec
<holstein> shai_halud: lets keep it a "family show" in here :)
<shai_halud> jackd2 is already newest vers
<shai_halud> woops. soory guys and gals
<zequence> I can perfectly understand any frustration caused by this :). While it's simple enough, it's hard to point your finger at the problem, when you don't know it yet
<zequence> shai_halud: So, if you do: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> Which jack do you see?
<shai_halud> qjackctl
<shai_halud> qjackctl.real
<shai_halud> jackdbus
<zequence> shai_halud: Make sure pulseaudio-module-jack is installed: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> It's installed by default
<shai_halud> i had to install it myself
<shai_halud> it is
<zequence> It's preinstalled on Ubuntu Studio
<shai_halud> usually it loads with qtjackctl
<zequence> shai_halud: try this: pactl load-module module-jackdbus-detect
<shai_halud> (ubuntu stidio 12.10 here)
<zequence> That's how you load the module manually
<shai_halud> module initialization failed
<zequence> In /etc/pulse/default.pa there's a line for it
<shai_halud>  no reason given
<zequence> shai_halud: Try unloading it first, and make sure you get the syntax right
<zequence> pactl unload-module module-jackdbus-detect
<shai_halud> then try load again?
<zequence> If it didn't complain, that means the module was in fact loaded
<zequence> And you can now load it again
<shai_halud> failed to load
<shai_halud> did not complain on unload
<zequence> If there's no module to unload, it will say so
<zequence> Like so "Failed to unload module: Module module-jackdbus-detect not loaded"
<shai_halud> and it didn't.
<shai_halud> but it is still failing to load
<shai_halud> which is unusual
<zequence> Sure the load command is right now?
<shai_halud> c/p from here
<zequence> What else have you changed? Have you altered any other alsa config files, or PA configs maybe?
<shai_halud> josh@josh-Inspiron-1545:~$ pactl load-module module-jackdbus-detect
<shai_halud> Failure: Module initialization failed
<zequence> shai_halud: Do you have the live DVD somewhere?
<shai_halud> i have the image. i used usb to install
<zequence> Try booting the live session. Start jack. Make sure the sink and source are there. Open PA mixer and choose jack as output
<zequence> Then try firefox. flash won't be installed of course
<zequence> That's OOTB. It should work, unless jack fails to grab the card from PA. But it seems you don't have problems as long as PA is not busy
<shai_halud> OOTB?
<zequence> out of the box
<shai_halud> oh right
<shai_halud> ok. brb
<shai_halud> greetings
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello, and welcome to Ubuntu Studio support.
<zequence> shai_halud: How did things go?
<shai_halud> zequence: when i came back from live session, my system was borked. re-installed ubuntu, now updating
<zequence> shai_halud: Did you try the PA bridge?
<shai_halud> nothing was in jack but midi through
<shai_halud> after update reboot i will try again
<shai_halud> fresh install here, so, it will be easier for you to guide me through whatever
<shai_halud> at least we know no ppa's will be interfering, nor user-set modofications
<zequence> shai_halud: If there was nothing in jack, jack would have failed to start
<shai_halud> i mean, midi through is all there was
<shai_halud> in alsa tab
<shai_halud> of connect
<zequence> shai_halud: If anything, this tells us we should work harder on making users understand how the audio stuff works :)
<shai_halud> i do not deny that
<shai_halud> (or my own ineptitude)
<Haohmaru> is there some trick to browse only monospaced fonts?
<Haohmaru> (in a font selector dialog)
<shai_halud> brb. first update restart
<josh_> ok. back from install and updates complete
<shai_halud> zequence: still around?
<zequence> shai_halud: Yep
<shai_halud> ok. got a freshboy here
<shai_halud> "freshbox"
<zequence> shai_halud: So, I suppose you know the drill with qjackctl. Make sure the correct audio device is chosen (if you have more than one)
<zequence> Then start jack with it
<shai_halud> i have only 1 sound card i this laptop, afaik
<zequence> shai_halud: hdmi?
<zequence> That would be a second audio device
<shai_halud> no
<shai_halud> jack gu runnng
<shai_halud> gu
<shai_halud>  g u i
<zequence> So, any PA sink and source in Connect?
<zequence> Oh, you mean qjackctl running
<shai_halud> correct
<zequence> So, start jack. Then look in Connect
<shai_halud> whoa
<shai_halud> there it is
<shai_halud> confirmed
<zequence> shai_halud: So, now. Go to the volume applet, and open the mixer
<zequence> I guess it's called "settings" or something like that
<zequence> It's really an application called "pavucontrol"
<shai_halud> i can open that from cli
<zequence> Yeah, that works too
<shai_halud> k sink is in output, source is in input
<zequence> You'll need to set the jack as default in "Output Devices"
<zequence> It's the green "v"
<zequence> "Set as Fallback", if you hover over it
<shai_halud> that is something i never did\
<zequence> So, now, if you start any application that supports PA, the audio is routed to jack
<shai_halud> no one ever told me to click the little green box....
<shai_halud> sheesh. are you sayng that now, even firefox will work ?
<zequence> shai_halud: Also, you can choose the output for each individual PA app, in "Playback"
<zequence> Any audio from firefox is just another PA application
<zequence> So, yes
<zequence> shai_halud: You might want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, to get all the bad codecs
<shai_halud> do i need to enabcal partners or anything?le canoni
<shai_halud> dang... do i need to enable canonical partners or anything?
<zequence> Nope
<shai_halud> k
<zequence> Canonical partners has apps like Adobe Acrobar Reader, and Skype
<shai_halud> synaptic or will apt-get be fine?
<zequence> apt-get will work
<zequence> synaptic is sort of a gui variant of apt
<zequence> So, the names are the same
<shai_halud> right
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> this also i never did
<shai_halud> (installing these drivers
<zequence> What you get is things like flash, and some codecs
<zequence> no drivers, I don't think
<shai_halud> er, that
<zequence> You even get a MS font
<shai_halud> whoopeee
<shai_halud> (chuckle)
<zequence> Sorry you had such problems with the audio bit
<zequence> Glad it's working now
<shai_halud> now i visit yt
<shai_halud> ....dum da da dum
<shai_halud> omgomgomg
<shai_halud> IT'S WORKING
<shai_halud> ahhhh
<shai_halud> U DE MAN ZEE
<shai_halud> thank you sir
<zequence> :)
<shai_halud> i bet i wasted... oh, 15 hrs trying to do/make/install/confiigure the outcome of what you just showed me in about 90 seconds
<shai_halud> the little green check box (facepalm)
<zequence> The module should make PA set jack as output. That would save a lot of pain
 * shai_halud sighs with relief
<zequence> I'll be trying to get that in for future releases
<shai_halud> All Hail Zequence!
<shai_halud> (crowd roars)
 * zequence gets surprised and tries to find a place to hide
<shai_halud> what, no autographs? no afterparty?
<shai_halud> alright. beautiful. now i can actually listen to the music people want to show me whilst i work on my own
<shai_halud> so Zequence, what exactly IS you cup o' tea when it comes to music?
<zequence> shai_halud: Anything awesome that sticks out. Usually something with a bit of rhythm. Not too plain harmonies. That'll bore me quickly
<zequence> Right now, I like listening to Aphex Twin
<shai_halud> i have never listened. name an awesome song for me
<shai_halud> i do like their name
<shai_halud> I'm a radiohead fan myself
<shai_halud> big time
<zequence> It's just one guy
<zequence> From Wales I think
<shai_halud> oh *his
<zequence> Radiohead I like too
<zequence> shai_halud: This is an old classic, but Aphex Twin has made a lot of music, and a lot of it is fairly experimental https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-Y0T60MwBc4#t=231s
<shai_halud> tortoise, pay-per-frog, heypenny, mikky ekko, beatles, tomahawk, deftones, mr bungle, frank zappa,  jethro tull, bjork, tori amos, ben fold five, king crimson,
<zequence> This would be more easy listening
<shai_halud> those are some faves that come to mind
<shai_halud> listening now
<zequence> I'm only familiar with Frank Zappa and Bjork out of those
<shai_halud> haha what an ugly dude in the limo
<shai_halud> but man he can dance
<zequence> He doesn't look like that for real
<shai_halud> right
<shai_halud> HA
<zequence> He likes doing ugly
<shai_halud> it appears he rubs off on his women
<shai_halud> oh, and music of this style- jensen sportag
<shai_halud> some friends of mine from nashville tenn who make dance/club music
<shai_halud> you already heard the one track i made in lmms, i think, "invitation"
<shai_halud> i like his time augments
<shai_halud> (aphex twin, i mean)
<zequence> I don't have much up, but this is some experimentation I did with pure data. The pieces are called autopoiesis, greek for self creation. It's programming and some random functions, plus I did some after processing in Audacity https://soundcloud.com/zequence
<zequence> I guess I like this one the best https://soundcloud.com/zequence/sets/autopoiesis-1
<zequence> I started out with death metal, and also classical music
<shai_halud> pure data?
<zequence> pure data is a graphical programming environment
<zequence> You have it on Ubuntu Studio
<shai_halud> oh. i see
<zequence> It's great for doing live stuff
<zequence> You can pretty quickly create your own audio FX on it
<shai_halud> geez. it's ... a white screen
<zequence> You opened a new project?
<zequence> Of, file..
<zequence> What you see is a white canvas
<shai_halud> with a cursor that doensn't ype
<shai_halud> type
<zequence> You can check out some examples in the help browser
<zequence> You'll find it in the help menu
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> using greek for the name was a fine choice. this is definitely greek to me
<zequence> hehe. Well, they aren't really meant for listening
<zequence> Just trying some stuff out
<zequence> Didn't put too much time on details
<shai_halud> it is quite interesting. so youhave no idea what i will sound like until you export it as an audio file?
<zequence> I do know, cause I program it while I'm playing it
<shai_halud> oh
<zequence> And then when I like what I hear, I record it
<zequence> Like you would if you were recording to tape
<shai_halud> does PA produce sounds as well as graph them?
<shai_halud> er PD
<zequence> You can create synths with it, or use samples, and play them
<zequence> Do any kind of processing, but you need to build the FX
<shai_halud>  imight look into thatat some point. for now i'll stick with what i understand- lmms
<zequence> Takes a while to get into it. A couple of months maybe. There are some nice tutorials on youtube
<shai_halud> i am hearing something cool right now... cannot locate its source
<shai_halud> i think it was autopoiesis still playing
<shai_halud> ok. yeah
<shai_halud> that has serious potential. the clubs i went to in LA played this type pf stuff
<shai_halud> oh, and how could i have forgotten to mention NIN!!!?
<shai_halud> IMO- the best of industrial/vocal bands
<GCTA> NIN are pussies
<shai_halud> haha
<shai_halud> ever seen them live?
<GCTA> not while playing
<GCTA> i have seen recordings
<shai_halud> trent is a BEAST
<GCTA> trent is an emo lil biatch
<shai_halud> lmoa
<ubuFeucht> hi i am new here an iam searching for expert guru around nuernberg @ germany
<ubuFeucht> any help here?
<shai_halud> GCTA: ow me your music that is better
<shai_halud> er show me*
<GCTA> its all gone
<GCTA> all gone
<shai_halud> well darn
<shai_halud> you have no proof, i am afraid
<shai_halud> case closed
<GCTA> prrof of what? i never claimed i am better than trent, i simply said trent is emo
<shai_halud> do you know him personally? citations needed
<shai_halud> my opinion is that he has made some of the best music I ever heard
<GCTA> wow touchy
<shai_halud> ruiner. reptile. march of the pigs. FTW
<shai_halud> trent did something not many bands do. he created a signature sound, even a signature progression, that sets his music apart, and became part of what we understand as the culture of modern music
<shai_halud> kind of like what pink floyd did with their genre
<sirriffsalot> Hey, I am adding the PPA ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa to make use of zita-ajbridge, but when I check the update manager, I get this "Not all updates can be installed" error.. which I know often messes systems up terribly.. It suggests to run a partial upgrade, but I wanna stick to 12.04. Any ideas on a solution here? Why am I getting this all of a sudden with the new ppa?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: That's really not a Ubuntu Studio issue, more of a KXstudio one. But, I wouldn't be worried about that message
<zequence> sirriffsalot: There are two ways to upgrade
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I would.. that message has screwed my system twice
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I mean, the normal security updates are all marked and available fine, but under the kxstudio sections, lots of packages are automatically unmarked
<zequence> There's the safe way, which is really just about not removing any packages. Sometimes an upgrade will remove stuff
<zequence> And then there's the normal way, where the stuff that isn't needed anymore is removed
<zequence> If you do, in a termina: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zequence> That's the safe way
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I don't want to upgrade mate.. I like to stick with 12.04
<sirriffsalot> zequence: using E17, which works best with 12.04 ;)
<zequence> If you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, that's the other way
<sirriffsalot> Hmm.. what does upgrade do?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It won't upgrade to another release, or another desktop
<zequence> upgrade is really what you would normally refer to as an update
<zequence> sirriffsalot: If you only want to upgrade all existing packages on your system, you'd do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zequence> That will upgrade everything
<zequence> updating to a newer release is not done with apt
<zequence> The update manager does the same thing really
<zequence> I think partial upgrade is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zequence> If I'm not mixing the two up
<sirriffsalot> Uhmm.. dist-upgrade is new release update..
<sirriffsalot> Yes you are lol
<sirriffsalot> Be careful!!
<sirriffsalot> :)
<zequence> No, dist-upgrade is not a new release update
<sirriffsalot> dist=distribution no?
<zequence> Nope
<sirriffsalot> What's it stand for?
<zequence> If you do a release upgrade, you'd use a script called do-release-upgrade
<zequence> I haven't checked, but I'm telling you with 100% certainty, that it won't mess up your system. Unless of course the PPA you have will mess up your system
<zequence> That's another issue all together
<zequence> As I just told you, upgrade will leave your system untouched, while dist-upgrade will remove some stuff taht is obsolete
<zequence> By untouched, I mean not removing things that have become obsolete
<zequence> When you do apt-get upgrade, you'll sometimes see a message saying, these packages are held back
<zequence> That's usually cause they want to change your system a little
<zequence> And upgrade won't let you do that
<zequence> So, upgrade is not a full update
<zequence> dist-upgrade is
<zequence> And the term "partial upgrade" is a little misleading
<zequence> as is "dist-upgrade"
<sirriffsalot> Should be cleared up..
<sirriffsalot> zequence: anyway I would prefer not to have the PPA and get the singular built package I want instead.. is that an option? wget perhaps? :)
<zequence> If you have a high security server installation, you might not just want to hit dist-upgrade, cause you might actually be doing something useful with obsolete stuff
<zequence> sirriffsalot: You might be able to just install the one for raring
<sirriffsalot> Procrastinating getting into how to cherry-pick packages from ppa's
<sirriffsalot> Is there a way to figure out what is actually causing that message to appear when I add that ppa?
<zequence> I'm a bit lazy. I don't usually read text when I don't need to :O
<zequence> :P*
<zequence> zita-zjbridge and zita-resampler are availabe for raring
<zequence> Ah, this is needed too libzita-resampler1
<zequence> I would start by installing that
<sirriffsalot> Raring?:P
<zequence> After a quick look, it seems the dependencies are ok
<zequence> Ubuntu 13.04
<sirriffsalot> o.O
<zequence> The development version
<sirriffsalot> I'm not trying the development version if any what are you on about? O:O
<sirriffsalot> zequence: you're scaring me, haha :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It's not as dramatic as it sounds. The packages in Ubuntu are mostly imported directly from Debian.
<zequence> And they stay the way they are, mostly, until final release
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeah, #ardour guys got me there..
<zequence> So, it's not like they are really experimental or anything
<sirriffsalot> But not all of them are there
<zequence> sirriffsalot: What's missing?
<sirriffsalot> In debian?
<sirriffsalot> Oh, no, sorry. Someone mentioned that it was a bad idea to mix repositories.. which sounds reasonable
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It's not a good thing to do, unless you know what you are doing. But, you can always download the debs, and install them manually
<zequence> The more dependencies, the harder that gets
<sirriffsalot> I did that with uhm.. something!
<sirriffsalot> And then I pro-ly saved copies into my external backup hdd *shades*
<sirriffsalot> Anyway, ok
<sirriffsalot> Might as well do that t hen
<sirriffsalot> Not that many here was it?
<sirriffsalot> was there*
<sirriffsalot> in this instance*
<sirriffsalot> Might as well have re-done the whole sentence*
<CryptSphinx> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask , has anyone had any recent experience with an alesis multimix 16 fiwire and Ubuntu studio?
<studio-user389> is blender as task as it looks?
<GCTA> ?
<GCTA> its more time consuming than difficult if thats what ur asking
<studio-user389> well it looks greek
<studio-user389> looks g so far
<studio-user389> lrt
<sirriffsalot> zequence: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/sound/zita-ajbridge
<sirriffsalot> zequence: doesn't seem to difficult
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Yes, but it has dependencies, so make sure you either have them already, or you get them and istall them first
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Looks like the only dependencies you need to worry about are the zita ones
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeah, getting all
<sirriffsalot> zequence: will I have to follow each one back to the first dependency and work my way up?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Yeah
 * sirriffsalot braces himself
<sirriffsalot> zequence: haha.. I only needed one
<sirriffsalot> libzita-alsa-pcmi0 ... had the dependencies for that too
<sirriffsalot> *wipes forehead*
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Just like disarming a nuke?
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-02
<sirriffsalot> zequence: worse.. I'd have to reinstall my computer.. I'd be dead with a nuke, so would not have to rebuild the town
<martl> I am running lubuntu on a laptop. The laptop won't boot To the ubuntustudio 12.10 disk. So I was thinking of just downloading a few programs to get me able to record my voice, acoustic guitar and electric bass, with a drum track of some kind more as a timing thing for the other instruments.
<martl> Will audacity and hydrogen do this or will I need jacj to put it btogether ?
<martl> jack...
<martl> thanks for having a look
<shai_halud> audacity does not need jack. hydrogen does
<martl> is there a drum kit that will ork with audacity ?
<martl> work
<Len-nb> But audacity is not the best tracking SW. Great audio file editor though.
<martl> do i need ardour then ?
<shai_halud> ardour, as i understand is way better than audacity. i know it has a lot less hiss in the rocordings i have made, than those i made with audacity
<Len-nb> You might want to try LMMS or gmorgan.
<holstein> martl: you can export from hydrogen, an open it wherever you like
<shai_halud> lmms works without jack too
<martl> will lmms record live insstruments ?
<shai_halud> that i do not know
<shai_halud> anyone?
<shai_halud> i use it for making synth stuff
<Len-nb> While audacity and ardour have the ability to record at the same quality, ardour is easier to use for track at a time recording.
<martl> all i want to do is mimic  a tascam type set up
<Len-nb> LMMS does not record audio at this time.
<shai_halud> mmm
<shai_halud> i was curious about that myself
<martl> what doi people do when they have instruments and they want to cfreate a one man band song ?
<Len-nb> LMMS suggests using ardour to record a wav and then import that wav as a sample.
<Len-nb> I use ardour
<Len-nb> Some people use qtractor and I think rose garden works too
<shai_halud> holstein: Zequence got me straightened out with firefox/jack
<Len-nb> Jack is not bad or hard.
<holstein> shai_halud: i knew he could ;)
<shai_halud> And i have begun using ardour tonight
<martl> something simple with minimallearning curve would be nice..
<shai_halud> recorded 3-4 songs already
<hectorlopez> http://parumi.org/curso_produccion_musical_linux/ its in spanish but you can translate
<martl> toda?
<shai_halud> hehe
<hectorlopez> a very very nice tutorial :D
<martl> today?
<shai_halud> tu save http:translate.google.com ?
<holstein> shai_halud: congrats
<martl> thanks
<shai_halud> holstein: tyvm
<hectorlopez> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI0eddZjQEo&feature=plcp
<hectorlopez> and a video too in spanish hehe but its a video to use jack, ardour and midi editors
<hectorlopez> under linux
<martl>  youtube translaator..hehe
<hectorlopez> only 4 wacht ? :P
<martl> first thing I need is n adaptor for my mic
<martl> 101
<holstein> an adapter?
<Len-nb> You mean like a preamp?
<martl> from 1/4 '
<martl> to mini
<holstein> i try and use as few adapters as possible.. i would try and get something with an xlr input that goes right to hard disk
<holstein> martl: just keep in mind, you'll never hear anything on the radio, or see a studio recording with a mic into a mini jack like that
<holstein> martl: thats more for skype.. not that you cant make something with it.. its just not that much more these days to get a USB interface with a decent preamp.. and it makes a *huge* difference
<Len-nb> The mic pre behind a mini jack will be quite noisy
<martl> yes ...but what else does one do to plug in a mike ?
<Len-nb> Audio adaptor
<holstein> martl: plug it right into a preamp.. xlr cable..
<martl> preamp...sounds like money
<Len-nb> I have had some success using an external pre into line in, but still not as good as a proper audio Interface
<holstein> martl: as i said, there are some decent usb interfaces with preamps these days.. and its well worth the $$
<holstein> martl: it'll be about what you'd pay for an hour or 2 in a pro studio, and it'll make it where you can better emulate the work flow a professional would be doing
<Len-nb> ART USBDualPre
<martl> So...an adapter will cause issues ?
<holstein> martl: try it
<Len-nb> The internal pre will cause issues
<holstein> martl: you might find why a studio would *never* use one
<martl> I have to run down to radio shack....see what they have
<Len-nb> Music store.
<martl> that bad huh?
<Len-nb> What kind of mic do you have?
<martl> music store...not rdio shack ?
<holstein> martl: as a person who used to "run down to radio shack", an interface, will *greatly* improve your sound.. for about $100 or so.. maybe $150 would be all you would need
<martl> an old shure I think
<Len-nb> Could be worse. Good for a start.
<martl> Prologue
<Len-nb> The ART dual USBpre is $100. Plug and play with  linux
<martl> 10H
<holstein> Len-nb: is it? ART is nice kit
<holstein> Len-nb: i didnt realize it was plug and play
<Len-nb> It is USB 1.1
<holstein> martl: that art would step you up significantly
<holstein> for the one or 2 channels, usb 1.1 is fine
<Len-nb> I take my computer to the music store and try them before I buy
<martl> oh..ok...well lemme try to record anything ferstarters
<holstein> and the price is great, and its made for audio production
<Len-nb> netbooks are good for that.
<martl> I have to admit that I do have ubuntustudio on my desktop but have yet to record a thing...I wanted to use my laptop
<Len-nb> I've done both
<Len-nb> (netbook and dessktop)
<martl> I ahve about 12 tunes I did on a tascam that need to be perfected ...
<martl> or finished
<Len-nb> The ART pre I got is the tube one it is a bit more money, but the basic one was nice too
<Len-nb> The tascam is digital or tape?
<martl> Plug into art with a regular jack then plug art into computer through usb ?
<martl> tape
<martl> 1992
<Len-nb> Ya, the art plugs into the usb and has both 1/4 inch and xlr inputs
<Len-nb> I have a yamaha from the same era.
<martl> ok...beltb drive
<Len-nb> 4 track casette
<martl> right
<Len-nb> The tascam might sound better than the internal sound card.
<martl> I dont care.I want to move to computer
<Len-nb> The mic preamp in my net book is not as good as my Yamaha was.
<martl> Sound cards are transitory
<martl> I can spend later
<Len-nb> OK, been there too.
<martl> I jsst want to record a g chord.....
<martl> anything
<martl> ok...then a c then a d
<Len-nb> Do you have an amp
<martl> no
<martl>  I used topplug into the teac
<Len-nb> do you still have the teac?
<martl> yes
<Len-nb> Does it have a line out
<martl> yep
<Len-nb> Use it as a pre amp
<martl> .do we need to preamp?
<Len-nb> Is it the one with the two channel mixer or the four?
<martl> it has several...4
<Len-nb> Ya, the mic is -50db line is -10
<Len-nb> the preamp will bring the level up to -10 which is line in.
<martl> ok
<Len-nb>  (consumer line, Profesional line is +4))
<martl> Can I use my Alessis drum machine then ?through the teac?
<Len-nb> Yes.
<martl> That might e a simpler styart
<martl> less curve
<Len-nb> Basically, you would be using your computer to replace tape.
<Len-nb> Once you get sound in there, you can learn the work flow.
<Len-nb> You would still only be able to use one or two channels depending on what your internal audio Interface supports
<martl> So a mike plugged direct is too small a sound then ?
<Len-nb> There is an internal mic preamp, but I found this one really noisy... lots of hiss
<Len-nb> It is like the difference from your teac to the average minicassete from the same era.
<martl> there is no comparison
<Len-nb> It would take the same adaptor...
<Len-nb> (I think)
<Len-nb> Or a stereo y, strereo mini to two rca.
<martl> Hey thanks..Len-nb...gotta go shopping...be back later
<Len-nb> martl, adaptors are cheap
<Len-nb> C ya
<alexandros> Hello everybody
<alexandros> I just installed a fresh ubuntu studio 12.10 on my p.c and as I had been using last years Kubuntu, I would like to ask you whether installing KDE applications (like kile) would trigger any kind of problems with the XFCE environment?
<holstein> alexandros: shouldnt.. you can also just install kubuntu and use whatever audio apps yoyu want
<alexandros> hostein: hi mike (I know your name already in the ubustudio community - thanks for all your work by the way ;) ), do you mean installing kubuntu desktop on top of the ubuntu studio installation, right? ?
<holstein> alexandros: cheers!
<Guest33894> you can
<holstein> alexandros: either really.. whatever you are more comfortable with as a base is what i would suggest
<holstein> no reason not to use KDE if thats what you like
<alexandros> OK! that's good news. I thought (form discussions in the past in the LAU list) that the desktop environment could potentially introduce xruns or other minor isuues in the audio flow - it seems that this is not the case anymore..?
<holstein> alexandros: shouldnt..
<holstein> alexandros: check out KXstudio if just for the comparison in setup.. its KDE with ubuntu base
<alexandros> thanks Mike, I will
<holstein> alexandros: i would say disabling cpu throttling and tweaks like that would be more noticable for xruns than the DE
<holstein> alexandros: also, #opensourcemusicans can be a helpful resource
<alexandros> MIke, thanks for your kind feedback, however, I must say that I am a noob in this sense, just use the terminal to install/remove applications :). Would you have any further hints for starting configuring the pc -if necessary for better audio production- some kind of guides..?
<alexandros> OK, you were faster.. :)
<holstein> alexandros: i would just get started, and ask if you have issues... you might be just fine :)
<alexandros> True. However I do have a lot of XRUNS in the newly installed ubuntu studio and I would be interested to find out if there are ways to make the recording of my guitar via the Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 usb audio interface better (which by the way worked out-of-the-box)...
<holstein> alexandros: i would disable CPU stepping... relax jack settings... check irq ports.. unplug other USB hardware
<alexandros> hostein: thank you Mike, I do keep a note of your feedback. However, as I am a noob, I really do not know how to do the tweaks you mention - are there really any kind of "best practices" or "officially" how-to's for that purpose for a beginner user of ubuntustudio... or do I have to leave my instinct guide me :) ? Any recommendations would be more than welcomed :)
<holstein> !proaudio | alexandros this might help
<ubottu> alexandros this might help: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> other than that, just searching.. i made a desktop button that disables my CPU govenor on my audio workstation
<holstein> you can run cat /proc/interrupts and see if any other devices share your USB hardware
<holstein> you can always just relax the JACK settings.. just go to 2048 frames/period
<alexandros> Thanks Mike for all feedback - but with 2048 f/p I would get a high latency, isn't it so (I suppose this relates also to overall hardware)?
<holstein> alexandros: does that matter? whats your latency now? like 40ms?
<holstein> alexandros: at that point, you cant do software synths live without delay.. or live effects processoing
<holstein> processing*
<holstein> if you are not doing either of those, then who cares what delay you have?
<holstein> if it takes 150ms for something to playback when you click "play".. who cares?
<alexandros> well, with 128 f/p and 48000 rate and 3 periods I have 8 ms..
<holstein> for me, if i cant get under 10, i dont need anything special
<holstein> alexandros: 8ms is pretty drastic
<holstein> alexandros: i would try relaxing those settings and test
<holstein> alexandros: you can try a realtime kernel.. you can try the other tweaks.. but 8ms is pretty low
<holstein> i can get 2ms stable, but i dont push it there
<holstein> i usually run my workstation with about 80ms latency.. to mix and edit
<alexandros> holstein: Mike, thanks. I guess it matters if I have to plug my strings and listen to the signal with a bit of latency, isn't it? I think that with 40ms the guitar sound comes with a small delay - please correct me if I am wrong.. :)
<holstein> those are the scanarios above.. live synths and realtime effects
<holstein> there are work arounds
<holstein> dont track guitar while monitoring through the machine
<holstein> use a different midi unit external to monitor while you are tracking synths
<holstein> OR, start tweaking
<holstein> the tweaks you need to do will be specific to your setup
<holstein> you can try a realtime kernel, if you can fine/make one
<Len-nb> try all the USB plugs on your machine offten one plug works better than the rest.
<Len-nb> Hyperthreading off
<holstein> yeah.. different USB ports can make a big difference
<holstein> dont use a hub.. unplug other USB hardware, as im sure you already tried
<alexandros> thanks guys - I will try all the usb ports, this I can do, it's easy. I do not not use other usb devices than my usb mouce :)...
<alexandros> but how could then I track my guitar and what is how do I turn off hyperthreading?
<holstein> alexandros: the USB mouse could be just the issue.. try with *no* other usb hardware plugged
<holstein> alexandros: you track the guitar.. just listen to it, live. not from the machine
<alexandros> really???! the usb mouse? :)
<Len-nb> ya
<holstein> alexandros: yes.. *any* USB hardware could b causing issues..
<Len-nb> generates interupts with everyt
<Len-nb> little move
<alexandros> alright! I was not aware of that !
<holstein> Len-nb: i had a laptop where the touchpad did it :/
<Len-nb> The touch pad may have been USB inside.
<holstein> Len-nb: it shared with the USB.. i forget how it looked exactly though
<Len-nb> holstein, I found if you can get the MB not to select irqs for the USB parts that the Kernel does a better job.
<alexandros> holstein: what do you mean by "just listen to it, live. not form the machine"? I use to plug my electric guitar in the usb interface and apply effects with rakarack... could you provide some more details on that please..what should I avoid exactly on this matter?
<alexandros> :)
<holstein> alexandros: righht.. *dont** apply effects
<holstein> track it. *then* apply effects
<holstein> OR, tweak you system
<Len-nb> alexandros, for that yoou prolly want -p128
<holstein> im just offering that as a workaround
<alexandros> ok, thanks guys, I will try out what you mention!
<alexandros> sorry - my son just woke up, see you later :) cheers!
<contrapunctus> Say, guys, is there any way I can make my notebook play a sound when the battery reaches a specified level?
<contrapunctus> Also, any way to 1. get the battery level (in percent) and 2. switch between normal/presentation modes using only the terminal?
<Severance> Hi guys. I've been into the open source movement since early 2006. I've recently started getting into music, and wish to build a recording studio. Do you guys know of any decent recording peripherals that work well with Ubuntu Studio?
<Severance> Also, how much ram and what CPUs would you recommend?
<Guest33894> roland hasnt given me any trouble. what doesnt work out of the box, the roland software runs fine in wine
<Guest33894> at least 2.6 GHz single core or 2 GHz dual core, at least 2 GB RAM
<Guest33894> well 2.4GHz single if its a high end proc
<Severance> Thank you very much, Mr. Guest
<Severance> I'm really liking the V-studio, based on what I've read of Roland's website
<shai_halud> holstein: you still here?
<shai_halud> or Zequence?
<djsandyfly> grazie per il vostro software
<djsandyfly> siete fantastici
<djsandyfly> vorrei sapere se e possibile usare qualche widget per il desktop
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-it
<Haohmaru> got this app which needs to access virtual serial port (/dev/ttyUSB0 actually)
<Haohmaru> but when i normally run the app - it fails to open it
<Haohmaru> it works if i run the app via terminal with "sudo"
<Haohmaru> but it's not convenient, can't i make /dev/ttyUSB0 accessible without sudo stuff?
<zequence> Haohmaru: Ok. Sounds like a permission problem
<Haohmaru> yeah
<zequence> Haohmaru: Not sure how you do that, but if you can make /dev/ttyUSB0 accessible by a group (one which you create), then you can just add yourself to that group
<zequence> Perhaps /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<zequence> This one gives audio group access to firewire devices  /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<Haohmaru> when i opened the properties of /dev/ttyUSB0 it says the owner is root and there's a group "dialout"
<zequence> /lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules
<zequence> Haohmaru: Ok. then just add yourself to dialout
<Haohmaru> how? ;]
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G dialout $USER
<zequence> There are gui apps for user/group management too
<zequence> I guess cause serial was used for modems a long, long time ago
<Haohmaru> but technically it's USB
<Haohmaru> damn, still the app can't open the ttyUSB0
<zequence> Haohmaru: You need to logout and login first
<zequence> Haohmaru: Before you do, see what groups you are int
<zequence> Haohmaru: In a terminal: groups
<Haohmaru> for the group changes to tage effect?
<zequence> Yep
<Haohmaru> antto@Haohmaru:~$ groups
<Haohmaru> antto adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Haohmaru> yeah, it's not "updated" yet
<zequence> Ok, so if you look in /etc/group
<zequence> You have all the groups in that file, and their members
<zequence> You could basically edit it manually
<zequence> Make sure you are still member of sudo and whatever :)
<Haohmaru> i already added myself to the dialout group
<Haohmaru> just didn't know it doesn't take effect instantly ;P~
<Haohmaru> so imma close down my stuff and reboot
<nixnine> Hey guys, love studio but have a little prob with video conf in that the other person cannot hear me.  Any ideas?
<Guest33894> do you see the application n its settings if you left click colume indicator -> sound settings -> recording?   is input tab muted / turned down?
<Guest33894> is the right device listed in the input tab?
<nixnine> what tab?
<Guest33894> in sound settings (volume control), 2 tabs to look at: Output devices, and Input Devices
<Guest33894> recording & input devices *
<sirriffsalot> Meh, my terminal does things automatically when I paste it all of a sudden, how do I stop this
<Haohmaru> would winXP "see" my ubuntu files?
<shai_halud> get a program called "explore2fs"
<shai_halud> it will allow you to mount and operate in linux partitions
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-03
<len_1304> Lumpy, new version of Pulse out. I have been playing with PA+linphone+jack+idjc.
<len_1304> Machine = a-bit MB with P4 at 2.4Gh with 2.5G ram. Running US Version R. Bios has hyperthreading turned off (allows -p16 to work with guitarix).
<len_1304> For this experiment Jack is running at -p 512 for 23 ms latency.
<len_1304> jack and pulse (even bridged) are idling at about 1% cpu each. The pa-jack bridge is stereo only.... I don't know if mono would help.
<len_1304> Pulse is set to have all audio cards turned off so that the jack bridge will always be default when the phone connects.... and to avoid any weird behaviour of PA/jack interacting with two cards at once might introduce.
<len_1304> At idle, phone hung up, idjc streaming but not playing any music file... idjc runs about 10% cpu. With music playing, that goes up to 40ish%, closer to 50% if the sample rate of jack and the file are different.
<len_1304> for this reason I am running rate of 44100.
<len_1304> Opening the mic seems to have no effect (it shouldn't) so the act of introducing audio from the phone to idjc would be the same.
<len_1304> The phone rings, gets answered and the phone opens ports to pulse. The phone starts using 50% or so cpu. Idjc also goes up. The audio from/to the phone gets choppy even though jack is not yet showing xruns, so the chop is all the pa/phone side.
<len_1304> If idjc is also playing music... the whole audio chain goes into oscillation... I can recover from it by backing out one app at a time, but the set up is not usable.
<len_1304> Lumpy, this set up would require more cpu horse power than I have. I do not know if two cores would be enough or not.
<len_1304> The phone on gmail is much better but the latency is up around .5 or more sec.
<len_1304> Nope I got it wrong, streaming takes 30% cpu. The player doesnt take that much unless the rate is different from jack.
<shai_halud> holstein: earlier you mentioned something about a wav to midi program. what is the phg name i need to look for?
<shai_halud> er pkg
<holstein> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5852102/software-to-convert-audio-to-midi ?
<shai_halud> that must be it. installing kxstudio, btw
<shai_halud> er, doing the updates from that repo. 500 megs worth
<holstein> i havent added them yet
<holstein> but i might...
<shai_halud> that was just the updates. now i'm going for the kxstudio packages, THEN the mutltimedia software. this must be a few gigs altogether or something
<shai_halud> pkgs are 173 megs
<shai_halud> probably 1 gig at the end of the day
<shai_halud> aha there he is
<shai_halud> hey whippersnapper
<shai_halud> sirriffsalot: talking to you....
<sirriffsalot> What?
<shai_halud> almost done installing kxstudio
<sirriffsalot> Rofl
<sirriffsalot> Hahahah
<sirriffsalot> You're such a slut
<shai_halud> whoa
<shai_halud> kinds keep that to yourself, eh?
<sirriffsalot> A joke ofc
<sirriffsalot> Why are you going for kxstudio already?
<sirriffsalot> I mentioned it an hour ago and you're reverting.. Without even getting ardour and jack worked out in Ubuntu Studio??
<sirriffsalot> A little rushy for me anyway
<shai_halud> holy cow. this .... changed my entire DE
<shai_halud> without a reboot
<shai_halud> well. i'm in this far. might as well go for broke
<mick_> hello?
<smartboyhw> Hello mick_
<mick_> hey, hows things
<mick_> i have a problem with getting a us122 (old) to work with usb, it works sometimes, then it fails
<mick_> can anyone help?
<mick_> or at least suggest an upgrade?
<sirriffsalot> mick_: Us122?
<mick_> yes its a tascam external sound card
<mick_> what is a good interface to use with studio?
<mick_> Can someone give me some clues as to which sound card I should consider?
<shai_halud> greetings!
<zequence> mick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
<mick_> Thank you :)
<zequence> mick_: http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<shai_halud> hi Zeke
<zequence> shai_halud: Hi. I was wondering who Zeke was :)
<shai_halud> haha
<shai_halud> that's YOU
<shai_halud> are you terribly busy?
<shai_halud> i am trying to compile latest vers of lmms and after having gotten through about a gig of dependencies, still come across some errors. i have a paste ready to upload if you can sort of enlighten me as to what  the remaining errors mean
<zequence> shai_halud: shoot
<shai_halud> one sec
<shai_halud> http://pastebin.ca/2327606
<zequence> shai_halud: I would recommend #lad and #opensourcemusicians also. Many of the application developers hang out at #lad
<shai_halud> ok
<zequence> shai_halud: Did you do this? "after installing missing packages, remove CMakeCache.txt before"
<shai_halud> every time
<zequence> Ok, just checking
<shai_halud> (about 20-30 times)
<shai_halud> i exaggerate slightly
<zequence> shai_halud: Oh, try this btw. sudo apt-get build-dep lmms
<zequence> That'll install all build dependencies
<shai_halud> SWEET
<shai_halud> that's what i was wishing existed
<zequence> Yeah, it's handy
<shai_halud> Only 31 megs to dl
<shai_halud> wheeee
<shai_halud> ok. i think cmake got far enough that time
<shai_halud> Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found
<shai_halud>     and QS_WIN also
<shai_halud> process.h
<shai_halud> seems nothing fatal
<shai_halud> oh, and this:
<shai_halud> ooking for include file /usr/src/sys/gnu/i386/isa/sound/awe_voice.h
<shai_halud> woohoo. running make
<zequence> shai_halud: Why are you building lmms, btw?
<shai_halud> because i couldn't find a precompiled version of 4.13
<zequence> Ok
<zequence> could be kxstudio repos have it
<shai_halud> nope
<shai_halud> i am compiling theirs now
<shai_halud> LMMS website is same
<shai_halud> i figured ksstudio might be a little beefier. it is 1 meg larger
<shai_halud> 80% make, no errors
<shai_halud> 2 erros
<shai_halud>  i wonder what they are
<shai_halud> wine errors
<zequence> 64bit might not work with wine
<shai_halud> ok make install finished. now to see what it made
<shai_halud> crap . it has no presets
<shai_halud> hm
<shai_halud> everything else seems fine
<zequence> shai_halud: Would you be interested in helping out with Ubuntu Studio development/PR/testing? It's not a big question really, and doesn't require much involvement. I'm on the verge of trying to get more people involved. We have all kinds of things we'd like more people helping out with
<shai_halud> i certainly would, if i am able
<shai_halud> though i'm afraid my skills are rather meager.
<zequence> shai_halud: Check out the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/
<shai_halud> if there are ways I can help, I will glady do so
<zequence> We don't need skills. Only will in most cases :)
<zequence> we hang out at #ubuntustudio-devel
<shai_halud> well, will i have in plenty
<zequence> shai_halud: This is our team structure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/TeamStructure
<zequence> As you might notice, we have more teams than members
<shai_halud> and if there are opportunities for me to learn, EXCELSIOR!
<shai_halud> hehe
<zequence> The teams are not only categories for splitting up responsibilities. We work with launchpad a lot, and each team is also a launchpad team
<zequence> It has some benefits doin it that way
<zequence> shai_halud: If you haven't got a launchpad account, get one. https://launchpad.net/
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> on it
<zequence> you could begin by joining https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio
<zequence> But, from there, it's really up to what you'd be interested in doing
<zequence> shai_halud: join #ubuntustudio-devel, and I'll talk more
<shai_halud> ok
<shai_halud> gimme 5 to reggy
<mick_> ok ill bite, got anything that will take around 20 mins of my time per day?
<mick_> maybe more
<zequence> mick_: We don't have a good structure for handing out work right now, also, I think one needs to get a look at the big picture a bit first, to see how we work, and then, hopefully, one can work independently a lot
<zequence> testing for instance is not very structure right now. It should be, and we need to make it so in the future
<zequence> We need a vivid PR team, who posts stuff on mail lists, our website and social channels
<mick_> hmm
<zequence> We need people who work on our workflows, audio, graphics, video, etc to do research on what applications are available, and if we are using the right ones, if they are well configured, etc - more of a user related job
<zequence> Right now, we have too few people working on too many things.
<zequence> Software development, and handling Ubuntu Studio source is not the biggest part of what we do
<zequence> We have our own kernel, and right now, I'm the maintainer of it.
<zequence> I will want for more people to learn that stuff too, and am preparing documentation
<zequence> Oh, yeah. we need people who write docs too
<zequence> mick_: The team structure let's you know what areas we work in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/TeamStructure
<zequence> mick_: shai_halud: blueprints is where we organize what we work on, who works on what, etc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PermanentBlueprintOverview
<shai_halud> all pages bookmarked
<zequence> All of the blueprints are at launchpad, so that is just an overview
<zequence> shai_halud: I've been making sure everything you need is avaible from the wiki, so shouldn't be hard to find stuff
<shai_halud> k
<zequence> The important sources of info are really: blueprints, IRC and mail lists
<zequence> some launchpad teams have special privileges, so if you need to post on the website, the PR team allows for that. That's why we have the teams
<zequence> So, the first step is: become a member of launcpad. login to #ubuntustudio-devel, and subscribe to at least the Ubuntu-Studio-devel mail list
<shai_halud> i'm in the channel now
<zequence> mick_: You're welcome too
<shai_halud> and perusing for the mail list
<mick_> what was that link again I clicked on it and got lost, the getting started link
<zequence> mick_: You have all the info from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<zequence> Next to the orange developer section
<mick_> thanks
<zequence> mick_: login to #ubuntustudio-devel
<mick_> ty
<zequence> mick_: I'm going away for a little while, but maybe someone else can answer any questions you have
<zequence> bb in 30 or so
<mick_> ok, ill see what i can find
<zequence> mick_: why don't you join #ubuntustudio-devel too. I'm just talking with shai_halud there
<mick_> join #ubuntustudio-devel
<mick_> woops
<studio-user992> bheey
<iorec> helos, is there an easy way to upgrade from ubuntu to ubuntustudio without a complete reinstall?
<Unit193> You can install the metapackage(s)
<iorec> how would i go about doing that?
<Unit193> You could install ubuntustudio-desktop, but they have several others as well, apt-cache search ubuntustudio   to see all.
<iorec> and thats the full ubuntustudio "experience" then or just a hack?
<zequence> iorec: Depends on what you mean. You could easily just install the packages you want/need, but if you want a clean install, the only way is to use the official ISO
<Unit193> It's how you'd go from one to the other.  However, you will have "leftover" applications you may not need.
<zequence> There may also be some conflicts in user settings, if you have many desktop systems installed in paralell
<zequence> If you don't need the desktop, just install the packages you want
<iorec> k, it is mainly that i am having troubles with jack all the time. sometimes works, sometimes not, without changes...i am hoping that would improve with ubuntustudio!?
<zequence> To get realtime privilege, you'll need to add yourself to audiog group
<zequence> To get low latency, install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> iorec: That's a bug
<zequence> iorec: It crashes sometimes when you try to stop it
<iorec> ja, probably..at the moment it just won't start anymore.
<zequence> To kill it, do: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> It's probably frozen in the background
<iorec> starts with built-in soundcard, but no more with external usb-audio device
<zequence> And, also, it might not start, if pulseaudio is using the same device for something
<zequence> That's also a bug, btw
<iorec> i had pulseaudio killed completely..didn't change anything.
<iorec> also several restarts of usb-device and pc didn't help
<iorec> will try the killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> How did you kill pulseaudio?
<iorec> how to start it then?
<zequence> How to start jackdbus?
<zequence> Either with qjackctl, using the default settings, or from a command line: jack_control start
<iorec> found a blogpost about how to completely shutdown pulseaudio when having troubles with jack..followed that. pulse was obviously dead, but still no jack.
<iorec> k, i have qjackctl
<zequence> And each time, the onboard would work?
<iorec> jes onboard works
<zequence> what does this show you? cat .jackdrc
<zequence> That should be: cat ~/.jackdrc
<zequence> Mine is: /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -dhw:M66 -r44100 -p1024 -n2
<HelloWorld321> this one will be a little obscure: does anybody know if ~/.rstudio-desktop/sdb is supposed to have any .eml files in it?  I ran an unfortunate find script last night, and I'm trying to unwind it.
<zequence> HelloWorld321: Sorry. Don't know what that is
<iorec> this i get: /usr/bin/jackd -v -P1 -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2 -Xseq
<HelloWorld321> zequence: tx.
<HelloWorld321> If you're running rstudio under ubuntu, would you please type "ls -lart ~/.rstudio-desktop/sdb/prop/" and tell me if that directory contains files with no extension, or files with .eml extension
<HelloWorld321> I think in a normal installation, they would have no extension; but I've accidentally renamed some to .eml
<zequence> iorec: Well, it's not too low buffer anyway.
<zequence> iorec: Which device is it?
<iorec> maudio quattro
<iorec> first error i get on starting: ERROR: Cannot lock down 82241434 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)
<iorec> then it goes on
<iorec> next errro: RROR: ALSA: could not start playback (Broken pipe)
<zequence> iorec: The memory error would indicate you don't have realtime privilege
<iorec> mkay, but why? since when?
<zequence> iorec: Check if you're in audio group: groups
<iorec> how can i check that?
<zequence> Use the command "group" and see if "audio" is one of the results
<zequence> groups
<zequence> ..I mean
<iorec> nope. apparently i am not in the audio group
<iorec> how can i get an invite there?
<zequence> iorec: So, Quattro is probably not usb2.0 supported, right? Which would mean, you can't get 4 I/O, as the older usb specification doesn't allow for that
<zequence> iorec: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> The file for groups is in /etc/group
<zequence> You can also edit it manually
<iorec> i only uses 2 i/o's (haven't tried 4 at all)
<zequence> On Debian, from where jack is imported, users are already members of audio group
<iorec> *used
<zequence> iorec: So, do you specify that in qjackctl settings?
<iorec> yes
<zequence> ok, well. I've tried using the quattro, only quickly, and even though it started, I got static, just cause I didn't specify I/O
<zequence> anyway..
<iorec> it worked for me.on and off..
<zequence> Something that I've heard a lot is that using a Periods/Buffer of 3 is better for some usb devices
<zequence> But, that would probably not help
<zequence> iorec: Does it work at all with pulseaudio?
<iorec> k, will now try to get me in that audiogroup
<iorec> not sure about pulseaudio..
<zequence> iorec: You'll need to log out and in again for that change to take effect
<iorec> ok. now also waiting for the ubuntu 12.10 update to finish
<zequence> iorec: So, whenever you try starting jackdbus, if it told you it could stop, make sure to kill it before attempting again
<zequence> iorec: No PPAs, btw?
<zequence> ..couldn't stop the, the previous time you tried to stop it, I mean
<iorec> PPAs`
<iorec> ?
<zequence> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zequence> I'm getting a little tired. Been writing Wiki pages the whole day
<iorec> you're asking if i am using one?
<zequence> iorec: Yes
<iorec> ok, guess not then...since i wasn't aware of them
<iorec> well anyway thanks for your help sofar
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-24
<peanutb> Hey. Im wondering what the current status of the -rt and -realtime kernels is.. I don't seem to have access to https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/realtime
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-25
<verrueckter> hay
<bonafide> Hi, is anyone up? I've a quite particular question on how to redirect Mixxx-Master-Output to the internal Microphone.
<bonafide> I've already outlined the problem here, in the ubuntu- and mixxx-irc. the latter sent me here.
<bonafide> http://www.mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6098&p=21265#p21265
<fibz_> have you tried the patchbay in qjackctl ?
<fibz_> there is also #opensourcemusicians
<bonafide> no, i dont use jack since im on ubuntu 12.04. i just tried asking you guys for the expertise. im looking for a cure on alsa-level if thats possible.
<bonafide> okay. ill try it there. thank you.
<bonafide> but if you know about sound in linux id highly appreciate your help and document it in my forum.
<bonafide> i really want to get into linux audio production.
<bonafide> @fibz_ not?
<fibz_> i'm not familiar with Mixx but i have a feeling qjackctl's patchbay will let you pipe the audio from mixx to microphone
<bonafide> how bad can jack (qjackctl is a jack utensil i suppose) mess up my configuration?
<fibz_> i haven't had any problems with combining it with pulse and alsa
<bonafide> cool! but still: i use a bluetooth audio sink. this is said to cause serious trouble with jack.
<bonafide> (or the other way around...)
<bonafide> thank you
<bonafide> Hi, how do I route Mixxx' Master-Output to the internal microphone?
<holstein> bonafide: i use JACK
<holstein> but, routing the ouput of something to a mic wont work
<holstein> maybe you are trying to use a mic with mixxx.. that would be much more likely
<holstein> or, maybe you are trying to route audio to a mic ouput as if you had more channels on an internal device
<holstein> that wont work either, unless the hardware were to support that, and had multiple channels out
<bonafide> holstein: I have a bluetooth adapter for the master output and an internal soundcard for headphones, maybe it works with an external soundcard?
<holstein> bonafide: no.. it works with bluetooth
<holstein> bonafide: alsa will support it as best it can.. and JACK will show routing options
<holstein> bonafide: but, trying to route sound output to a mic is not correct
<holstein> i feel i am either misunderstanding you, or not getting the full story
<holstein> feel free to just back up and state exactly what you are trying to do
<bonafide> holstein: hm. i want to do djing in mixxx while simoutanously streaming it to a flash-application the browser like soundcloud-live-recording or a videochat.
<bonafide> i outlined it here: http://www.mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6108&p=21274#p21274
<holstein> bonafide: i would remove the flash from teh equation
<holstein> one thing i might do, since i have a bunch of hardware laying about is.. build a streaming appliance
<holstein> then, route to that analog for streaming
<holstein> the streaming appliance wouldnt be running JACK
<holstein> i would then just use mixx normally on one machine, with the mic running for VO
<holstein> then, take a cable and route all of that via an analog connection to the streaming appliance
<holstein> otherwise, to do it with one machine, i would want to test streaming independently.. using the pulse-jack dbus
<holstein> then, i would just route a mic to mixxx and get that streaming
<holstein> *then* introduce whatever bluetooth equipment
<holstein> otherwise, you are troubleshooting many many things at once.. and none of the equipment has likely promised JACK, linux or pulseaudio support
<mlpug> I guess one does not even see mic as input in jack
<mlpug> I mean output
<holstein> shouldnt
<bonafide> analog connection = mixxx-machines-output via cable to the microphone in of the streaming-machine?
<bonafide> like this, holstein?
<holstein> bonafide: i suggest this because its a work around i used with my firewire device years ago
<holstein> bonafide: i used a seperate machine running only pulseaudio and BUTT to stream to icecast.. then, an analog cable from my audio rig from my firewire device
<bonafide> sound decent.
<bonafide> i didnt expect it so be so much trouble
<holstein> bonafide: ?
<holstein> bonafide: does the hardware promise you linux support?
<holstein> bonafide: if not, then you are accepting the support role yourself.. and its not always trivial
<holstein> bonafide: there are *many* ways to do what you are suggesting. but, you will not be able to route audio outputs to microphones
<holstein> for me, it was a matter of simplicity.. i didnt need JACK running to stream, so i didnt use it
<bonafide> holstein: thank you a lot for your help.  the idea with the second machine is very good.  i'd like to have a clean setup as well and will rather go for this one than for the one with jack.
<bonafide> holstein: the hardware is of course not labeled "linux support".
<bonafide> holstein: when i started the thread, I thought someone will come up with a simple command for alsa. didnt want to discredit your solution.
<holstein> bonafide: there is no solutino to routing audio to microphones
<holstein> bonafide: you just cant do it
<holstein> if i were going to do what you are doing, i might not use JACK at all
<holstein> i might just setup a mixer.. route whatever sources to that i want (ipods, phones, tapedecks, whatever) and my microphone.. then, route that to the streaming appliance
<holstein> if i dont want to record the audio, i try and not bring it in, or route it through the computer
<holstein> I'd like to stream my Mixxxes to various Applications like the the browser (soundcloud recording, videochat) or Skype.
<holstein> ^ you would use the included pulse-jack dbus
<holstein> pulseaudio shows up as send and recieve.. you route what you like to it
<holstein> So. How do I redirect my Master-Output from Mixxx to the Microphone?
<holstein> ^ you dont
<holstein> and, you shouldnt need to
<holstein> you are asking "how to get the audio into the browser?".. not send the audio to a mic
<holstein> and, the way you would do that is with the pulsejack dbus
<holstein> but, i would expect issues with flash, and suggest a streaming appliance still
<holstein> though, im not sure i would use mixxx or jack at all..
<holstein> feel free and check with #opensourcesmusicians
<bonafide> these are some very nice thoughts. thank you. i think ill just use the hardware workaround. jack is to much of a risk for me.
<holstein> bonafide: i really think its ideal not to use it, if its not required
<holstein> bonafide: not that JACK isnt awesome :)
<holstein> i love it and use it a lot, but if its overhead isnt required...
<bonafide> I'm quite new to linux-audio. I think, Ill use JACK in a different setup in the future (ardour x jack x mixxx x and some nice hardware parts) but for now im fine with the workaround.
<bonafide> holstein
<bonafide> thanks a lot.
<bonafide> are you here frequently?
<holstein> bonafide: sure.. anytime!
<holstein> i try and be logged here all the time
<bonafide> ill come back and tell you about my experience in building it.
<bonafide> and share it as well in the mixxx forum.
<holstein> bonafide: please do let us know.. and if you need other options/suggestions
<bonafide> i certainly will. really. heartfelt thanks from me again. passing on this kind of knowledge is so important.
<bonafide> <3
<bonafide> see you in a bit
<em> any word on when the 14.04 beta will be available?    I've got a couple of machines I want to upgrade asap
<holstein> em: the 14 is 2014.. the .04 is april
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> em: ubuntu releases, or at least has agreed to release so far, a release every 6 months
<holstein> with an LTS (long term support) release every 2 years
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<holstein> 14.04 will be an LTS
<em> any idea why the volume control for 12.10 was NEVER FIXED???   besides being annoying as all hell  it makes ubuntu  look really bad,  I can't/won't  put new users on it because of that.  and now users are getting these really annoying warnings about 13.04 being end-of-life-you-must-upgrade...
<holstein> em: nothing is "broken" here, friend
<holstein> 12.10 is EOL
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Quantal Quetzal is out! Go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.10/release/ to download!
<holstein> lol
<holstein> its eol now
<em> hlostein please do not answer any of my questions you have already established yourself as a person who DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT
<holstein> em: 13.04 is EOL as well
<holstein> em: they are factually end of life, friend
<holstein> !volunteers | em
<ubottu> em: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<em> duh no sh***shutup and let an intelligentt person talk
<cfhowlett> em - respectfully suggest you dial down the attitude immediately
<holstein> em: i do apologize that you seem to be experiencing some issues thare you are finding frustrating, but i assue you, im only stating facts
<holstein> em: 13.04 *is* end of life
<holstein> those "annoying" messages are notifications to the same effect..
<em> facts that are completly irrelevant to the question being asked!!!!    is English a foriegn language for you???  becausee you seem t have severe problems with comprehension
<holstein> em: the reason the volume control wasnt "Fixed" in 12.10 is likely becuse it wasnt broken, friend
<holstein> em: its likely just an issue with alsa and the support of your particular device
<holstein> but, if you would like to speack constructively about current support, i would be glad to help
<holstein> speak*
<em> oops... correction...  when I said 12.10 I meant 13.10  but anyone who is knowledgeable would have realiszed that i was talking about the very blatently broken volume control in 13.10 because that is the only version where this problem exists
<holstein> em: what is the  specific issue?
<holstein> i would try and isolate if its an issue with the drivers (alsa) and or kernel version supporting the hardare, rather than the volume control being broken
<holstein> either one warrants a bug report.. and thats where i would start.. a bug report relating to my specific hardware case
<holstein> either creating one for finding an existing one.. upstream as well, if possible
<em> @holstein  you dont know the difference between a virtual box and a hardware computer....   you also dont seem to know when the 2014 beta is going to be released, you also dont seem to know anything about the very broken volume control in 13.10   so why are you insisting on providing useless non-answers?
<cfhowlett> em, support and questions about 14.04 belong in #ubuntu+1
<em> @holstein  have you ever actually run 13.10???   I am betting that the answer is no....   because if you had run it then you would know what I am talking about without having to ask.
<holstein> em: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<holstein> ^ that should give you all the dates you need for 14.04
<em> cfhowlett   thatnks  I will try there
<em> holstein THANK YOU   for succeeding in being helpful
<holstein> em: sure.. i just dropped "ubuntu 13.10 release schedule" in a search window
<holstein> em: what specifically is the issue with your sound control in 13.10? since i dont seem to have the same issues
<em> okay, fine, but the ubuntu STUDIO does not always track the main release
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. we only skip one milestone AFAIK
<em> the problem with the sound control in 13.10 is that the volume control widget/applet on the panel is not clickable and does not function
<holstein> you can go upstream with that, since its not related to ubuntustuduio specificially
<holstein> em: if you share your audio hardware specs, id be glad to help search for a bug, as i stated above, for your specific hardware
<em> fine...  but there are already a zillion people who have seen it and no doubt reported it.   I even seem to recall that it was mentioned in the release notes.  there is no point in me duplicating that effort.
<em> it's been broken on every computer Ive tried it on....  multiple different hardware
<em> it's even broken inside of virtualbox....
<holstein> !bug | em
<ubottu> em: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> em: just file, and share the link, and i'll follow up and confirm it
<em> @holstein,  tell me about yourself, how do you fit in to the eco system?  what sort of follow up are you capable of doing on a bug report?
<em> what is your area of knowledge?
<holstein> em: its a community, friend. i would be able to confirm the results, and report on  the bug.. i could share on the publically accessible email list and ask for assistance
<holstein> em: its a process outlined above that has nothing to do with me
<holstein> em: as the link i gave before states, i a volunteer here.. you are welcome to do what you like.. go upstream, go to the devel channel or list
<holstein> em: i will assist you getting whatever you need.. thats what i do..
<em> yes, that's what I thought, in other words you are like a friendly puppy, all excited about being friendly and helping out, but not actually knowing anything useful.
<holstein> em: you are free to search whatever you like or need on me, friend
<cfhowlett> em a simple "No thank you" would have sufficed.
<holstein> em: i will get you assistance.. if the volume control is broken, you will outline the process, and i will confirm it, and look upstream as needed for asssistance
<holstein> em: i assure you, i am not a code contributor.. if you are, or are interested in helping us with code, that would be much appreciated
<em> thanks, but I really just wanted to find out when the beta is being released
<em> bye
<holstein> em: good luck.. just don spread FUDD
<cfhowlett> !beer|holstein,
<holstein> drag.. now that guy is saying the volume control is broken.. still
<holstein> whatever...
<holstein> cfhowlett: rough ;)
<cfhowlett> holstein, you're a better man than I am.  Thanks for setting the example in the face of - whatever that was.
<holstein> cfhowlett: i think its mostly just tech support issues.. folks dont think of this as community support.. its tech support, which is frustrating, typically
<holstein> in actually, we have a community here that one could join and fix what they like.. but whatever
<cfhowlett> holstein, granted but still no excuse for abuse or a**holery
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-26
<taxxter> hello everyone I have an unmet packages error in my ubuntu i need help can seem to get it fixed
<taxloss> I have an unmet dependencies problem with libreoffice any help please?
<taxloss> already hate libre office
<zequence> taxloss: That's not Ubuntu Studio specific, so you should be able to get help in #ubuntu, but let me ask you first, have you added PPAs?
<taxloss> yes
<zequence> When you do that, you change the system
<zequence> It's not strictly speaking Ubuntu anymore
<zequence> Could be the dependencies that libre office needs are not available, since some of them have been replaced
<zequence> taxloss: Which release are you on?
<taxloss> 12.04
<zequence> which PPAs have you added?
<taxloss> i cant remember really
<taxloss> let me try and check
<taxloss> this one: add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<zequence> you can do this in a terminal to get a list of files: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> ok, so there's probably a problem with that PPA
<zequence> it's not the version of libre office supported by Ubuntu
<zequence> You should ask the maintainers of that PPA
<zequence> ..for help, that is
<taxloss> i just did a partial upgrade would that help?
<zequence> Not really
<zequence> But, if you want, you could try to do a full upgrade of your system
<zequence> do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zequence> That will upgrade all the components in your system
<taxloss> what does that mean?
<taxloss> no loss of data?
<zequence> There's never loss in data, when you upgrade the systemÂ. User files are untouched
<taxloss> user setting also remain the same?
<zequence> Yes. Always
<taxloss> so that would fix it right?
<zequence> I didn't say that
<zequence> I said it would upgrade all the components in your system
<zequence> It's a good start
<taxloss> ok I'll give it a try
<zequence> If the upgrade fails, read the error message. If it says, do: sudo apt-get install -f
<zequence> ..then try that
<zequence> the -f flag is for attempting to fix dependency issues
<taxloss> i got a:  Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<zequence> Yeah, try that
<zequence> sudo apt-get install -f
<taxloss> got :Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zequence> no suggestion on what to do?
<zequence> for which package?
<taxloss> let me check
<Gan|a> haters
<cfhowlett> Gan|a, do you have an ubuntu question?
<Gan|a> do i need to?
<taxloss> ?
<Gan|a> ok if it makes you happy whats the difrence between apt-get remove and -purg and can i use -purge instead of remove?
<zequence> purge also removes system-wide configuration files most often found in /etc/
<Gan|a> does it removes dependencies?
<zequence> you can read more about it by doing: apt-get --help
<zequence> or: man apt-get
<zequence> No
<Gan|a> i mean if when you install the program apt-get pulls dependencies will they also be removed?
<Gan|a> bummer
<Gan|a> maybe i need to use orphaned to remove unused dependencies?
<zequence> you can remove unused dependencies with: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gan|a> its... complicated
<Gan|a> confusing even
<Gan|a> and ou also have obsoletes
<Gan|a> seems like they add a bunch of haddock features as they go along
<Gan|a> with out consolidating
<modulistic> hi people, anybody using some kind of replacement for "band in a box"?
<metomet> hello there
<metomet> i'm new here soo some questions could looks stupid
<metomet> i have one 'presonus inspire 1394' external sound cart
<metomet> is there any chance to have it work in ubuntu 13.10 ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-27
<taxloss> hello everyone where can i get some help with gnome 3?
<Unit193> Perhaps #ubuntugnome ?
<taxloss> no one there...
<Unit193> What's the question anywho?
<Unit193> #ubuntu-gnome right, my bad.
<Capprentice> Need help here: Ubuntu is not displaying Front Microphone in Sound Manager. Screenshot: http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/1.png
<Capprentice> Front Microphone is connected and working ! But I'm getting my own voice echoed back into my ears! Here is another screenshot. I have tried to follow the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting Guide : The output for 'aplay -l' is not exactly like what is said is supposed to be.
<Capprentice> Screenshot: http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/6.png
<Capprentice> Why there are two cards listed when I only have ONE and that is integrated in mother board.
<Capprentice> Anyone alive ?
<Capprentice> HELLO ??!
<cub> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Capprentice> Man ! Im feeing very much Ignored ! :(
<cub> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cub> We might be busy doing other things but hang around and someone will most likely respond
<Capprentice> Hmmm ! Already did a lot of searching. If I dont get a way today...I will think of doing a fresh install :(
<cub> Capprentice: what release are you running?
<Capprentice> 12.04 LTS.
<cub> of Studio?
<Capprentice> Yes.
<Capprentice> I actually trying to make Cadence work from KXstudio repo. That might have the main reason of all my problems.
<cub> so you're not running Ubuntu Studio ...
<Capprentice> Im. Its the Cadence app I have installed on Ubuntu Studio.
<cub> I have no experience with Cadence or KXstudio, maybe someone else knows.
<Capprentice> hmmm...okay...gonna wait for another half hour....if I get get nothing then  I stop trying to fix this issue.
<Capprentice> !patience|capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice, please see my private message
<Capprentice> !kilall|ubottu !
<Capprentice> !bot|ubottu
<ubottu> Capprentice: Hi! I'm #ubuntustudio's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Capprentice> Okay ! the bot works ! The firggin bot have a BRAIN @_@
<Capprentice> If some one have any answer on this shit plese reply me here: curious.apprentice@facebook.com ! :) Bye.
<zequence> cub: If people have problems with kxstudio apps, they should check out #kxstudio
<cub> yeah, I think he mixed US and KX
<zequence> some people add kxstudio PPAs to Ubuntu Studio, not realizing they pretty much replace the entire package selection, at least on the audio side
<cub> That's what I thought, but wasn't sure
<bonafide> Hi guys. I was here a few days ago asking for a way to stream audio of the digital DJing Program Mixxx to the browser etc. Now here's how I got it working: Mixxx streams to a bluetooth adapter which is on my HiFi-System. The audiojack is for headphones. In the amp i now plug in a line cable which a assign as a microphone in to another machine. I'm now streaming decent quality audio to videochats, soundcloud live etc. thank yo
<bonafide> u guys
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-28
<belalobo> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntustudio on my laptop. I'd like to have other desktop enviroments to choose at login, like the ubuntu standart desktop or gnome 3. is it safe to install without breaking the system? if so how can I do it? thanks
<belalobo> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntustudio on my laptop. I'd like to have other desktop enviroments to choose from at login, for example the ubuntu stardart desktop or gnome 3. is it safe to install without breaking/messing up the system? if so how can I do it? thanks
<zequence> belalobo: It's mostly safe, yes. You get additional applications, so you'll have duplicates of some things, like file managers
<zequence> And in the worst case scenario, there are some user files that conflict between the DEs, but in my experience, it's mostly fine
<zequence> Depends on how similar the DEs are, and what you had originally, etc
<zequence> You won't break the system anyhow. Nothing that critical
<zequence> holstein: You miss the ol' gnome style? http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-classic-3-12-is-better-than-ever/
<belalobo> do you know how to install it from the cli?
<belalobo> i try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it doesnt work
<zequence> Which one?
<belalobo> i'll go for ubuntu
<zequence> what is the error message when you do that?
<belalobo> let me check again
<zequence> The package should exist. Not sure with all releases.
<belalobo> Unable to locate package ubuntu-destop
<belalobo> sorry there was a typo
<zequence> belalobo: Make use of the TAB key when you write commands
<zequence> A lot of commands have auto-complete features
<belalobo> but now i get this: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<belalobo>  'Ubuntu-Studio 12.04.2 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<zequence> so, if you do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desk, and then hit TAB, it should auto-complete. Hit a couple of times, and it will show you several alternatives, if there are such
<zequence> Could you post me the concents of your sources.list. Do this command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zequence> Then paste the resulst in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> And pass me the link
<zequence> Remember to make use of the TAB key
<zequence> It works really nicely with paths
<belalobo> ok
<belalobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010260/
<zequence> belalobo: The first line there should not be there
<zequence> You can delete it, and save the file. To do that, you need to be root. Either use nano (if you know how), or gedit: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zequence> This one: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Studio 12.04.2 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)]/ precise main multiverse restricted universe
<zequence> Once you've removed that line from the file, and saved it, you need to update the package list cache
<zequence> which is: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> then, try to install
<belalobo> hum ok. can you tell me why the line is there anyway?
<zequence> No idea. It should be automatically removed after you installed the system
<zequence> Which I hope you have done :P
<zequence> Or maybe you have clicked the option to use the CD in software sources?
<zequence> In any case, you don't need it. Just remove that line
<belalobo> hum dunno really
<belalobo> this is a fresh install
<belalobo> anyway i did what you said and now it is installing
<belalobo> :)
<zequence> good
<zequence> belalobo: Each line in the file /etc/apt/sources.list tell from where to look for packages
<zequence> belalobo: First, there are different pockets. Each pocket have up to four repos: main, universe, multiverse, restricted
<zequence> Or, I should say,first there are different archives
<zequence> Two of the archives are commented out - the partner and the extra archives
<zequence> If you need applications like Skype or Adobe Acrobat Reader, you'lll need to enable the Partner archive
<zequence> Meaning, uncomment that line
<zequence> comment == #
<zequence> Well, lines starting with #
<belalobo> i just installed skype and all went well. didn't have to edit sources list
<zequence> main is free software, maintained by Canonical. restricted is non-free software, maintained by canonical (nvidia, etc)
<zequence> belalobo: Not from apt - you downloaded it
<belalobo> yes
<zequence> You can install it directly doing: sudo apt-get install skype
<zequence> ..if you enable the partner archive
<belalobo> is it ok or should i install it with apt?
<zequence> It's fine
<zequence> universe is free software maintained by the community - mostly imported from Debian. That is where all the Ubuntu Studio packages are
<zequence> multiverse is non-free software maintained by the community
<belalobo> well... for now I only have one thing to say to you
<belalobo> and that is
<belalobo> thank you very much sir :)
<zequence> belalobo: You're welcome :)
<belalobo> i'll be back lol
<ana_> Hi I am trying to get audio out of my presonus firebox but can not find any information. Any one can help me out.
<ana_> ?
<ana_> I am using ubuntu studio 13.10
<ana_> I just needed to specify firewire as the driver for audio and start qjackctl
<ana_> finaly got audio
<catopett> hI want to build my self a brand new ubuntustudio with KDE and ONLY for music production, need help to set up a live cd/dvd here
<fibz_> hmm... this might be better asked in #ubuntu or #xubuntu   the only way i know how to do it is to build the system the way you like and image it out (using Redo Backup & Restore or FLDT: https://github.com/pennmanor/FLDT )
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-01
<munger> Hey guys. Just installed UbuntuStudio for the first time today and I cant get my m-audio fasttrack working. Pretty sure the driver is loaded as I see traces of it in Sound Settings
<catopett> m-audio is dificult to make work in linux
<catopett> Try google
<holstein> munger: have you used JACK before?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> munger: there are users using that device in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> its plug and play, AFAIK
<munger> No, I haven't used JACK before, Yes, I have tried Google. I see the device as a microphone on the volume control settings and also as an analogue output
<Munger> Is there an easy way to test if a usb audio input is actually producing anything?
<Munger> i.e. before configuring JACK
<studio-user117> hi to all
<Munger> OK. Putting my audio woes behind me for a while, is there any way to get my touchscreen working? It works out of the box on Ubuntu 13.10
<holstein> Munger: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so it will work with ubuntustuduio
<holstein> Munger: what do i suggest? if it works "out of the box" with ubuntu 13.10, then, install main ubuntu 13.10, and add what you like from the audio packages
<holstein> Munger: i would say, my suggestion to you would be, use main ubuntu.. and download a live CD, either the ubuntustuduio live CD, or AVlinux, and use that to configure, and test JACK and get used to things in the pro audio work flow
<Munger> I realise it's basically the same thing. Just seemed odd that US didn't work out of the box. Something is clearly different in the default configuration
<edoardo> hi everyone
<edoardo>  i'm trying to make an internet radio i'm streaming more "professional"
<edoardo> i have a compressor, an eq, a fast lookahead limiter and some other things thanks to jamin
<edoardo> playing with the parameters i found a way that sounds ok
<edoardo> but i can still hear distortion, and the eq is a bit harsh
<edoardo> does someone know something about mastering?
<holstein> edoardo: you actually dont need to konw about mastering, i dont think
<holstein> edoardo: distortion is what i would address
<edoardo> holstein, looks like the compressor is giving distortion
<holstein> edoardo: i would start by auditioning other streams, and see how the levels look and feel
<holstein> then, try and match that level.. not trying to push it too hard
<edoardo> what do you mean with auditioning?
<edoardo> watching the spectrum?
<holstein> edoardo: im talking about using the ear
<edoardo> oh ok :)
<holstein> edoardo: just listen.. match the level :)
<holstein> edoardo: you could be just pushing it too hard
<edoardo> probably
<edoardo> maybe the attack/release time
<holstein> try removing each element one at a time and see
<holstein> but.. they can have an additive effect
<edoardo> i'll try find a cool radio, record it, and try to accomplish the same result using the same song on the deck
<edoardo> maybe it's the booster
<holstein> just because limiter and comp alone are ok doesnt mean that together, the cumulative effect isnt too much
<holstein> edoardo: could be
<holstein> edoardo: i would try and KISS
<edoardo> KISS?
<holstein> edoardo: do as little as possible.. "gold in, gold out" as they say
<edoardo> keep it simple stupid i think :P
<holstein> edoardo: lol
<holstein> edoardo: i prefer, "keep it stupid simple" :)
<edoardo> it's better to make it "stupid simple"
<edoardo> so it's idiot proof :P
<holstein> well, and it really shouldnt take too much processing
<holstein> you can always go to what normal radio broadcast do as well
<holstein> but, that is not the same as "mastering" for an album, or CD
<edoardo> a bit of loudness and stop?
<holstein> its much more compressed, typically
<holstein> you could emulate what a radio station does on the way out, though
<edoardo> i'll try and do dat
<holstein> which, is basically what i read that you are doing..
<edoardo> i'll let you know
<holstein> edoardo: i bet, just relaxing it will do the trick
<edoardo> any good radio to start with?
<holstein> edoardo: i would just go for a few that you like
<holstein> something you really like the sound of
<edoardo> well, the only one i like has an horrible sound D:
<holstein> maybe something with dynamics.. an acoustic music show
<holstein> edoardo: hehe.. its typical
<holstein> edoardo: try something from a radio station.. BBC.. something that they spend money on
<edoardo> i have to add eq both on the player and on the amplifier, also it has a hiss on 6khz
<holstein> where is that coming from?
<edoardo> what, the stream?
<edoardo> the stream is directly from their studio to the net
<holstein> i would try for optimal bandwidth.. test that locally. get that going with no regard to bandwidth issues.. then, kick it down to whatever you are going to be streaming and test and adjust
<edoardo> they use 96kbit AAC+
<holstein> its all a compromise
<holstein> but, you can likely find something comfortable.. i would remove it all, and start over
<edoardo> i reset the settings
<holstein> if you are notching a big chunk out of 6khz, try and see why, and try and remove it from the source if possible
<edoardo> i'll redo everything from scratch
<holstein> see where it is being introduced
<holstein> OH.. jupiterbroadcasting does nice streams
<holstein> some audio and mostly speech
<holstein> edoardo: you can also check with #opensourcemusicians and see if any streaming folks have
<holstein> any big ideas
<edoardo> asked there but no response so far
<edoardo> the jupiterbroadcasting stream sounds nice
<edoardo> the mic is confortable to hear
<edoardo> seems like my Samson Go Mic
<holstein> Munger: we have a lowlatency kernel.. and xfce
<holstein> Munger: maybe one of those is not supporting your touchscreen
<holstein> Munger: AFAIK, none of us are testing touchscreen specifically in ubuntustuduio.. but, you can add what you find works for you from main ubntu
<holstein> *however*. i think, since you are not using JACK, it would be an arguably friendlier experience to just use main ubuntu, and add what you want from the studio packages.. which are in the main repos
<cfhowlett> would #ubuntu-touch work?
<holstein> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> maybe.. tough, i think that is more phone related..
<cfhowlett> holstein, I would assume the tablet packages might have a workable touchscreen
<Munger> Hmmm
<nixnine> hey guys, i am using studio 13.04 and want to upgrade to 13.10.  How do I back up my system prior to the upgrade?
<holstein> nixnine: however you like
<nixnine> is there a recommended backup program?
<holstein> nixnine: you can drag what you want to a drive. you can use ubuntuone.. you can use clonezilla.. some online storage.. literally anything
<nixnine> ok
<holstein> nixnine: you would need to elaborate foro me to make a recomendation based on your specific needs
<holstein> nixnine: whatever the data, you need to determine the importance, and make plans for what is needed
<nixnine> That's okay.  I was planning on just copying everything to a partion on an external hd
<holstein> incremental backups.. longterm storage.. a few gigabytes. a bunch of 10+ gigabyte audio projects
<holstein> a few hundered 8+gb video files..
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> nixnine: you may just want to wait and catch 14.04 in april
<holstein> nixnine: there is no good reason to stay one version behind for stabilty, if thats what you are doing
<nixnine> Yeah, that was what I thought
<holstein> 14.04 will be a long term support release
<nixnine> so should I upgrade now and then when 14.04 comes out?
<holstein> nixnine: there is no "should".. just what is best for your needs
<nixnine> well, i like to be up to date with the programs I use.  haven't had any updates in a couple months.
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-02
<studio-user715> wow, I
<studio-user715> wow, I'm impressed. I can joind this while installing ubuntu studio, nice job!
<Unit193> Well howdy.
<studio-user715> hidiho =)
<studio-user715> well, while i'm waiting.. are there some people here who use Ubuntu Studio to run FL Studio in Wine?? I did this 4 years ago and it worked great.. but maybe there are some new experiences with the new versions ..? ;)
<Unit193> I'd recommend you simply check the wine appdb for that, see if it's good for whatever version you'll be installing.
<studio-user715> ok, thank you =)
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Unit193> (Of course I haven't or I'd respond with my results.)
<studio-user715> ok, it seems to still work with some small issues. I'll give it a try by myself.
<studio-user715> kk, installation is ready goodby/good night ;)
<Unit193> G'night!
<mint12> ok
<mint12> got big problems.  Tried to upgrade to 13.10 now cannot boot into system
<mint12> any help on this?
<mint12> rather not reinstall if possible
<mint12> The upgrade and installation went ok.  Just at restart the problem showed.
<Unit193> First try an older kernel, and I'd say to try removing  quiet splash  from the boot options so you can see where it's getting stuck.
<mint12> how do i do that?
<Unit193> At the grub prompt, hit e
<mint12> that didn't work
<r> hello
<Guest80308> ok
<Guest80308> is there absolutley NO WAY that a Lexmark x2350 will work with Ubuntu ? anyone ?
<cfhowlett> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guest80308> thankyou
<Munger> Hi. Just installed US 13.10 and can't start JACK. Error message is D-BUS: SetParameterValue('engine:verbose', 'false'):  Did not receive a reply....
<Munger> Maybe this might help http://pastebin.com/Z55XYCey
<MaynardWaters> Munger: any other audio like apps running?
<Munger> Nope. Just booted a brand new install
<Munger> Worked just fine on 12.04 (or whatever version I tried yesterday - can't recall)
<Munger> Tried turning off dbus support and still no joy
<holstein> Munger: troubleshoot
<holstein> Munger: remove whatever device you have plugged in.. try the internal card without the dbus
<holstein> try "gksudo qjackctl" to troubleshoot permissions.. *dont* run JACK as root all the time
<holstein> Munger: also, 12.04 is still supported if you prefer it, and its working for you
<holstein> Munger: there is no reason to run a version behind in ubuntu
<holstein> Munger: its not a more stable practice to run a version behind
<Munger> Yes, I know, but my touchscreen doesn't work in 12.04
<holstein> Munger: the current versions are always getting the most attention
<holstein> Munger: does jack start as root?
<Munger> just installed gksu
<Munger> Might need a reboot. Looks like it's in a weird state. Are you thinking I might not be in audio group?
<holstein> Munger: im not thinking anything
<holstein> Munger: im suggesting that you troubleshoot
<holstein> Munger: i assure you, i nor anyone will have a way of just telling you what to do to "fix" anything
<holstein> Munger: since, nothing is broken.. and you really need to learn to configure around whatever issue you are having
<Munger> Doesn't start as root
<holstein> Munger: you dont need to restart to run "gksudo qjackctl"
<holstein> Munger: you run that, then, if jack doesnt start, you know its not related to user permissions
<holstein> Munger: its likey related to choosing the incorrect audio device
<Munger> I realise that, but I had an instance open that wouldn't quit gracefully. Took a few minutes to time out
<holstein> again, i still suggest removing any other devices, and use the internal device to troubleshoot
<holstein> Munger: JACK wont "time out"
<holstein> you can reboot, or use "ps aux" or "ps aux | grep jack" .. or sudo killall jack or whatever you like
<holstein> Munger: if you have instances of jack runing in the back ground, or hung not running, that can cause the issue you are seeing
<holstein> Munger: do you have a usb or external audio device you are trying to configure?
<holstein> Munger: are you paired down to only trying to configure one audio device? just the internal device?
<Munger> Yes and yes
<holstein> Munger: then, make sure jack is not running in the background, issue "gksudo qjackctl" and try *all* combinations for hardware settings there
<holstein> Munger: should be less than 8 or so
<holstein> i cant say what the settings should be, since they are specific to your hardware
<Munger> OK. Starts with USB device disconnected
<holstein> Munger: there are typically 2 dropdown menus there for the device
<holstein> Munger: ok. so now you know, jack is fine
<holstein> Munger: you can stop trying to fix jack
<Munger> It's an M-Audio Fast Track BTW
<holstein> Munger: you can move on now, trying to properly setup jack to use the USB device
<holstein> Munger: what would i do? basically the same thing
<holstein> open qjackctl, and look in *both* dropdown menus for the fast track
<Munger> Using the same settings I had on 12.04.4
<holstein> if/when i didnt see it, i would try *all* combinations til the fast track worked
<holstein> Munger: why?
<holstein> Munger: no one can or has promised you that would work
<holstein> Munger: you will need to learn how to configure the fast track *now*.. and that may not be the same as it was
<Munger> Just making the point that it worked on 12.04. Wondering what has changed
<holstein> Munger: anything could have chagned
<holstein> Munger: and, maudio is not working with this, or the jack, or alsa communities to make certain your experience is consistent
<holstein> Munger: though, they are always welcome and encouraged to do so
<holstein> Munger: you are the entity responsible for providing that support.. you take the commitment on to support that device in linux
<holstein> linux cant, and is not allowed to.. and maudio is not interested in doing it
<holstein> so, you utilize whatever the community has come up with.. which is likely included in the kernel/alsa
<FeDeerico> Please Help me How to install "Eyeon Fusion" ?
<holstein> FeDeerico: http://www.eyeonline.com/Support.html
<holstein> FeDeerico: i'll usually look for a PPA as well.. though they are not officially supported
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-23
<Boscop> does the low latency kernel use more battery power?
<zequence> Boscop: Probably, yes.
<zequence> I haven't seen any numbers on that, so I'm just guessing.
<berts> bonjour du canal
<berts> bonne fin de jours @ chacun
<cfhowlett> !fr | berts
<ubottu> berts: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<magicguitarman> Evening everyone. Any free to help trying to get Pulseaudio to play nice with Jack? I am at my wits end.
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-24
<Unit193> bluesabre: -devel
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-25
<guitarman_> Hi guys, I can't seem to get any input monitoring or youtube sounds while using jack. Anythings I will likely have not done?
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-26
<holy> hello
<holy> hello
<jarnos> Why can't I switch user in Action buttons?
<jarnos> Is there a guest session?
<paer76_> Hey  Ubuntu Studio ROCKS !!
<jarnos> Oh, there is Guest session available, but I can not start it using "Switch User". Why?
<jarnos> The item is grayed out.
<Guest99143> hello
<Guest99143> some body can help me, but dont play youtubes videos
<Guest99143> i cant download flahs player from my software center ubutu
<zequence> Guest99143: Hi
<zequence> To get all restricted useful codecs, including flash player, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> Sometimes ubuntu software center will not work due to it not updating local package cache. To do that, open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> To install the package I mentioned, in a terminal do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> Guest99143: or, use the chrome browser, or the chrome browsers flash player in chromium
<holstein> but, if you
<holstein> "cant install falsh player from software center" you may have some other issue
<holstein> flash*
<holstein> maybe you are finished communictating about it..
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-27
<popefacto> If anybody's awake in here; I'm having no luck getting 14.04 to recognize an NVIDIA G73M as an HDMI audio device. It's a fresh install and fully upgraded (even the ALSA daily as I saw suggested on some troubleshooting guide or another). It doesn't come up in lspci except as a video device. Any ideas?
<popefacto> I should probably add that the video seems to work fine (the TV shows it as 1080p and that seems to be correct).
<popefacto> HDA Intel Analog still works fine. The computer is an HP DV9000.
<josquin> Hey, Everybody.  i loaded Bristol with a scala file, this morning.  That worked just fine, but the tuning is five octaves too low.  Can that be fixed or adjusted?
<studio-user174> Tag zusammen..
<v_Sully> Hi.
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-28
<okechi> hi guys
<NewToLin> what are staples to do after just installing ubuntu studio?
<pars> hello my audio not working
<OvenWerks> holstein: I have some questions about the FW audio IF you use. Model, i/os, lowest latency, etc.
<holstein> OvenWerks: sure
<holstein> OvenWerks: TBH, it seems latency has gone up. but, it has seemed to be a tradeoff
<holstein> like, *no* issues with the open nvidia driver at all, anymore.. works like a charm, out of the box
<holstein> i really dont "need" the nvidia hardware, but i want to faciliate dual head
<holstein> OvenWerks: i have the presonus firepod.. thats the only FW audio device i have right now.. though, i had for a moment the inspire
<holstein> the inspire seemed to start with jack the same, but, it needed a mixer that was software based
<OvenWerks> holstein: which fw card do you use?
<holstein> OvenWerks: i actually have a few TI chipsets im hanging on to
<holstein> they work great.. i have one that works well that is *not* TI. but, i just got lucky pulling it from some other hardware
<OvenWerks> I had heard TI was the one to get.
<holstein> OvenWerks: well, i have tried *many* cards, and i have never had issues with a TI under linux
<holstein> OvenWerks: but, i have had "good" (just as good) support with a few others
<holstein> its usually not that much more to get one that specifies its TI online
<holstein> OvenWerks: i got one (an express card) locally, that i was promised i could return if it didnt work, or have a TI chipset
<OvenWerks> I try to do those kinds of things... take my machine to the store and try it there...
<holstein> yup.. thats ideal
<holstein> i didnt have it with me at the time.. or they probably would have let me try it in the store
<holstein> anyways, it worked fine, and i think it was like $60 us?
<OvenWerks> Music stores are generally ok with that, but computer stores not so much.
<holstein> i could probably have messed about and got something that worked for under $40.. but, i think that guarantee that i can return was worth something
<OvenWerks> Yup.
<holstein> OvenWerks: this was a smaller shop.. though, i do the same at bestbuy.. i'll ask.. sometimes they are odd about it..
<OvenWerks> Did I tell you I got a new bass?
<holstein> OvenWerks: nope! thats cool!.. what did you get?
<OvenWerks> Ibanez Portamento SRF705
<holstein> nice.. i have and have had ibanez.. they are always a good value
<OvenWerks> 5 strings and frettless
<holstein> tobacco looking sunburst?
<OvenWerks> something like that
 * holstein watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bm9F3GFnik
<holstein> i like the matte looking finish
<OvenWerks> I do to. I like the pickup under the bridge too.
<holstein> right?
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> you use that much?
<OvenWerks> But the 5 strings shows the lack of bottom in my amp :)
<holstein> well, its always something.. for sure.
<OvenWerks> I use it a lot, I normally mixing a bit of neck fo bottom though
<holstein> nice! that thing sounds cool in that video.. congrats
<OvenWerks> It makes up for using flat wound strings
<OvenWerks> It is much more playable than the squire with the frets ripped out.
<holstein> ah.. that makes sense
<OvenWerks> The finger board is a lot harder I think.
<OvenWerks> The notes sustain really well
<ddole> boo
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-01
<DarknessTheKidd> Hello all. Can anyone help me with a small problem? I am trying to dual-boot onto two different HDD's Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu Studio. It did not show Windows in the installer for Ubuntu Studio, so I made the partitions myself. Will Grub find it even if the installer didn't? Or will I have to put some commands in before trying to be able to use Grub to have a dual-boot?
<DarknessTheKidd> Anyone>
<DarknessTheKidd> It has finished installing, I kinda need to know before rebooting. Anyone around that knows?
<cd> HI
<Guest32547> HI
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-29
<njh_> hmm, needs a relogin to enable
<njh_> is it worth installing the realtime kernel these days?
<njh_> nice talking, must go
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-01
<studio-user322> jion
<studio-user226> Ciao
<studio-user226> I can edit video shot with the GoPro Hero3?
<krabador> hi people, do ubuntustudio have some ppa by default ?
<Unit193> Not by default, no
<krabador> oh, great, an user with troubles, have that http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262255/
<krabador> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> ubuntustudio 15.10 havent' nothing by default?
<sakrecoer_> krabador: like Unit193 wrote: not by default. so those have most likely been added by the user in trouble.
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-02
<pilne> is there anything in ubuntu studio that I should be aware of if i'm going to be doing some java development as well?
<plantmonkey91num>  test
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-04
<dep> ho
<ipatrol> this latest Xfce update completely trashed the theme
<ipatrol> is there any reason why greybird is suddenly two shades lighter?
<Unit193> What Xfce update?  Do a release jump?
<ipatrol> I don't know, maybe it's not it. All I know is I did `apt full-upgrade`, and when I restarted my desktop was much lighter than before
<Unit193> Nothing should have changed unless you have ppas, then.
<ipatrol> Unit193: none that have any theme or xfce packages
<ipatrol> Unit193: would a screenshot help?
<Unit193> apt-cache policy greybird-gtk-theme | pastebiit  perhaps.
<Unit193> pastebinit, rather.
<Unit193> ipatrol: In theory a screenshot could help to see if it really is off, sure.
<ipatrol> one sec
<ipatrol> Unit193: http://imgur.com/N5A3cID
<ipatrol> Unit193: also, version is 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<Unit193> ipatrol: That's Adwaita.  Check 'Window Manager' and 'Appearance', make sure both have Greybird selected.
<Unit193> More specifically, the window borders for that terminal are.
<ipatrol> Unit193: they're both set to Greybird
<Unit193> Select something else then select Greybird.  It's either that or apt-get --reinstall install greybird-gtk-theme.  That border is certainly not Greybird.
<Unit193> Something has been bumped somewhere, lovely..
<ipatrol> Unit193: reinstalling and restarting xfwm4 did nothing
<ipatrol> Unit193: "bumped"?
<krytarik> ipatrol: Try the Guest session, and have a look at '/var/log/apt/history.log'.
<ipatrol> krytarik: nothing there, trying unzipped history.log.1
<ipatrol> I've reset pretty much everything and it's still not fixed
<krytarik> ipatrol: Did you follow my advice then?
<ipatrol> krytarik: every last bit
<krytarik> I'm asking because you didn't mention the Guest session showing the same behavior.
<ipatrol> krytarik: bingo! the guest session has the same good old Ubuntu Studio look
<krytarik> ipatrol: Check for any of these, messing with things: '~/.gtkrc-2.0', '~/.themes', '~/.local/share/themes'.
<ipatrol> the first exists
<ipatrol> removed, restarting session...
<ipatrol> krytarik: thank you, all is right with the world now :-)
<krytarik> Yay.
<ipatrol> apparently it was something KDE had created
<ipatrol> krytarik: what does it do, exactly?
<krytarik> ipatrol: That first file?  Override GTK+ settings.
<ipatrol> *_*
<ipatrol> why?
<h4x0riz3d> how can i tell whether i have rights to access the serial ports of the computer? (specifically usb-serial)
<OvenWerk1> h4x0riz3d: you may need to be part of the dialout group.
<h4x0riz3d> yeah, i was, but i guess it required a logout to take effect
<OvenWerk1> yes. group additions need a new login to take effect.
<h4x0riz3d> the display calibration thing in the settings doesn't open anything
<h4x0riz3d> does it require some external device to operate? i really want to just manually adjust the color curves.. nothing fancy
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-05
<sistemloop> hi
<Gigator> Hi guys
<Gigator> I am looking for some help. I really dont know how to disabled the "auto workspace switcher" this is ennoying, when i crossed the edge of my monitor, it's switxh to another workspace....
<__Gigator> Hi I new here :)
<__Gigator> Do you know how to disable the workspace switcher? When i grab a windows to the edge I change to another worspace...anyone can help me? thx
<OvenWerk1> __Gigator: yes it can be disabled... let me check how.
<OvenWerk1> settings manager->Window Manager Tweaks->Workspaces->Use the mouse wheel on the desktop to switch workspaces.
<OvenWerk1> That is the one I was thinking about. Un check that. Does it help?
<delt_> Hello everyone, it's been a while!
<delt_> what's a good sheet music editor to create musical partitions?
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-06
<alejandro> #libros
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-27
<studio-user527> qui si parla italiano?
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-28
<studio-user949> Hello I am I having trouble installing ubuntu studio 16.04 on my laptop and unfortunately I am completely stuck. The computer is a lenovo 4446 with no current operating system installed. The installer crashes every time, saying the issue is that the disk I'm trying to install on has issues but I have no idea how to do this.
<sirriffsalothp> studio-user949: what's the issue with the disk?
<cfhowlett> studio-user949, first "try ubuntu" then launch the installer?
<Coobuntu> need some help getting an hp webcam to work
<Coobuntu> hp paviliondv6000
<Coobuntu> is there anybody out there?
<Coobuntu> hello
<Coobuntu> hello
<Coobuntu> any help would be appreciated
<studio-user283> need some help with a webcam on an hp laptop
<studio-user283> hello
<studio-user283> is there anyone out there?
<studio-user283> hi there
<unstablevet> need some help with an hp webcam anybody out there?
<unstablevet> hello
<unstablevet> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-01
<pinqvin_> hello, does onyone know how to record whole song in hydrogen? Or is it even possible?
<studio-user551> hello
<studio-user551> i need help with ubuntu 16.10 studio changing monitor 2 to my main monitor
<studio-user551> nm i figured it out lol
<studio-user551> have a good one
<studio-user495> hi, i am the new one in Linux. i have just installed the system. after boot i can see a workload of around 2%. i opened Mozilla for a while, than turn it off and in task manager i can see pretty much cpu workload, 10-30%. when i sort aps, i cannot see any process running that much. It is about a half an hour after closing Mozilla, and there is still something consuming my resources. I do not understand it. could anybody
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-02
<cdkey> hi alow
<cdkey> Can anyone help in case you experience problems
<cdkey> ?
<admin1> admin1
<admin1> admin1
<studio-user210> I have a problem with my UbuntuStudio. When i load a system the screen starts blinking and sometimes the screen become dark till i move the mouse. Could you help me to solve this problem&
<studio-user210> my e-mail: jokey.mo@gmail.com
<studio-user210> I use UbuntuStudio 16.04.2
<studio-user210> 64 bit
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-03
<studio-user280> i used itunes to create a play list and burn it as a audio cd or mp3 cd. I can do a audio cd in brasero or xf burn , But " How to make a mp3 cd". I am running ubuntu studio 16.04.02.
<studio-user021> hi?
<studio-user021>  Good to all, yesterday I installed Ubuntu Studio and it works well. But I do not know the way to connect it to the Internet using the wifi network. Somebody could help me?
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-04
<Nuevito> Hello, I'm installing Ubuntu-Studio for the first time. I am a Debian boy, but I need something more efficient to record desktop and edit videos for my job
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-05
<fraktor> I'm building a new computer for games and multimedia stuff, and looking around it looks like Ubuntu Studio is the best option. However, I also want a clean and fast interface, and Pantheon (the elementary OS DE) caught my attention.
<fraktor> I'd like to use ubuntu studio together with pantheon. Would it be better to install Ubuntu Studio and add the pantheon DE, or to install elementary and add the Ubuntu Studio repositories?
<studio-user424> Hello everyboby
<sirix> good evening folks
<studio-user613> Hi, are you available?
<studio-user613> Hello Krytarik
<krytarik> Howdy.
<studio-user613> I amk Fine Thanks and how are you?
<krytarik> Not too shabby, thanks.
<studio-user613> I just started using linux in December 2016. I need help.
<studio-user613> I have installed Wine on Ubuntu 16.04 and upgraded to 16.10
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-26
<studio-user257> hello I am trying to connect Focusrite in ubuntu studio, but it seems not to connect
<studio-user378> fist time using the IRC, need help on configuring the DVD, using Ubuntu on a USB thumb drive
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-27
<aurelianoubunter> hola, cordial saludo. acabo de instalar ubuntu studio 16.04 y va de maravilla hasta que actualizo. en ese momento el computador empieza a hacer una especie de escaneo de todo el sistema y no para
<Ramukka> Hi! Can someone help?
<Ramukka> I have a problem with my laptop. I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10 and after the reboot the computer just gets stuck on the login screen. Mouse is not working. Keyboard ks n
<Ramukka> Does not work* (sorry an accidentally enter there)
<Ramukka> The text cursor flashes for about 10-30 seconds and then freezes. The clock seems to keep updating so it's not completely lost
<Ramukka> But i can see no lights on my keyboard at all. On start it works but little before the startup screen all lights just go off.
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-28
<studio-user046> hola
<studio-user369> Hello
<studio-user369> I'm fron Spain
<studio-user369> I trying to taste Mixxx 2.1 in ubuntu studio 16
<studio-user369> I install ubuntu studio and first time work well, the secon time I start ir crash, it don' pass the login page
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-01
<studio-user018> join
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-02
<studio-user682> Hello!
<studio-user682> Trying to install Ubuntu Studio, second attempt due to some issue w/UEFI
<studio-user682> after messing with JACK trying to get it to work on Mint which was pretty much unusable,
<studio-user682> I tried on the live CD and it worked flawless, hoping its the same after an install
<studio-user682> I tried out guitarix and was having fun but the latency was too high, on mint
<studio-user682> here we go, restarting... wish me luck
<studio-user682> good night
<studio-user445> why my LMMS is not working on the ubuntu studio ?
<studio-user385> fresh install on a just constructed desktop... lots to explore
<studio-user385> perhaps another time
<studio-user520> hi there, I'm trying to set up ardour with midi, but ardour isn't showing up in qjack.  I've been able to use qsynth and qjack, but ardour, I just can't set up it seems...   I'm using an intel nuc and a apogee duet external sound card
<studio-user520> hi there, I'm trying to set up ardour with midi, but ardour isn't showing up in qjack.  I've been able to use qsynth and qjack, but ardour, I just can't set up it seems...   I'm using an intel nuc and a apogee duet external sound card
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-04
<son> Hello :)
<Kevlar_Noir> hello
<Peppernrino> hello
<Peppernrino> i would like to try and help out with some stuff if i can.
<Peppernrino> has any thought been given about offloading tasks to more-capable hosts? like an IoT solution so ubuntu-studio could be used on devices that would normally be incapable of processing large tasks... e.g. android phone.
<OvenWerks> Interesting thought.
<OvenWerks> First I am sure any help would be wonderful: http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<OvenWerks> I must admit I have a blind spot for using Studio on something like the android. I Use only the audio portions of things and the Android audio setup is not usable for any of the audio work I do because of it's latency (I'm not sure if Jackd runs on android at all)
<Peppernrino> not the android specifically...
<OvenWerks> About the most I have been able to run on an android has been controllers, mostly OSC controllers.
<Peppernrino> more crappier computers.
<Peppernrino> https://steemit.com/gridcoin/@peppernrino/brainstorming-boinc-projects-008 see grc-son's comment here.
<Peppernrino> sorry for blog spam.
<Peppernrino> totally posted that wothout thinking. lol please don't ban me. <3
<OvenWerks> So far as I know it should mostly be possible to run a lot of the Studio stuff on a Pi these days.
<Peppernrino> that's good to know.
<OvenWerks> I know someone has been able to run Ardour there and jack.
<Peppernrino> are there any more exhaustive VSTs we might be able to consider?
<OvenWerks> VSTs?
<Peppernrino> virtual sound templates... i think?
<Peppernrino> like uh.... autotune, etc.
<OvenWerks> Do you mean stienberg style VSTs?
<Peppernrino> idd.
<OvenWerks> Or plugins in general?
<Peppernrino> probably plugins in general.
<Peppernrino> just brainstorming, as the title implies... is there any need for a distributed workload....
<Peppernrino> ?
<Peppernrino> no pressure. haha
<Peppernrino> jsut seeing if there's a space to fill. :)
<OvenWerks> Windows VSTs (or mac) are difficult to run in Linux. Linux VSTs are fine, but LV2s are better in many ways.
<OvenWerks> There is lots of space to fill.
<OvenWerks> The dev team here right now are mostly so busy with "life" as to not really be here.
<Peppernrino> yeah, i read the forum thingy there.
<OvenWerks> Speaking of which, I am going to have to go now. Back later. (Family is on it's way out the door)
<Peppernrino> have you guys heard of Emanate?
<Peppernrino> again, not trying to pitch things.
<Peppernrino> it's a thing the dude that made dsound is doing
<Peppernrino> oh no. just read what you said. haha. talk later. :)
<OvenWerks> Peppernrino: Looked at eminate/dsound. That looks like it may be nice for desktop audio. In my experience wifi is not stable enough for profesional low latency audio. Skype's 30ms latency can deal with that quite well, but by the time things get beyond about 10ms latency (5ms oneway) a musician will have trouble playing along.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-25
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Morning ladies and gentlemen, anyone experiencing the same problem like me : use nginx rtmp to multiple stream youtube and facebook, in my personal account is able to stream but when i try to stream on my fanspage channel it wont work.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Bayu Setiawan [Morning ladies and gentlemen, anyone experiencing the same problem like me : use …], Try asking in the official Ubuntu IRC chatroom (irc.freenode.net, #ubuntu). This doesn't sound specific enough to Ubuntu Studio.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Ok. Will do.
<studiobot> waltff was removed by: waltff
<GOAtia> HI all could someone please help with installation of JACK Audio, I return an error , E: Unable to locate package openjdk-6-jdk
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-26
<studio-user372> ciao
<studio-user372> avrei bisogno di info x installare davinci resolve su ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer> !it | studio-user372
<ubottu> studio-user372: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eickmeyer> Davinci Resolve non è supportato.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [I tried the latest nightly yesterday and it wouldn't open in GnomeBoxes. The che …], Ubuntu Studio is not meant to be run in a virtual machine. We don't support that.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> We have had trouble in the past running it in a virtual machine. I can't point you to a specific bug report, but there is a known bug with xorg and xfce running in a virtual machine.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Ah, just wanted to test it out
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [Ah, just wanted to test it out], Best way to test it out is to put it on a USB drive and run it on actual hardware, since that's the test case anyhow. The newer tools have not yet been added to the repo yet, so there's not really much different on the nightlies than you would find in 18.10.
<Weedsuz> Anyone thought about horizontal trackers? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v30eZqseew Could be a nice indie tool, between tracker/sequencer.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-27
<studio-user242> hej
<studio-user242> jest tu polak
<CalicoFlows> @search hulse
<studiobot> <Duke> I've run Ubuntu Studio 16.04. 18.04, and 18.10 in VirtualBox, with basically no issue.  I know I've also looked at some of the nightly builds, and have not had trouble.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [I've run Ubuntu Studio 16.04. 18.04, and 18.10 in VirtualBox, with basically no …], I've had trouble. Must be certain hardware.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-28
<studio-user998> Is there an EFI versin of the ubuntu studios live-image? I am trying to install it but my laptop can not find a bootable media at boot after I dd'ed the iso to the stick.
<studio-user998> I get isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<studiobot> <Duke> If I run Ubuntu Studio Live, can I access my internal drives?
<Limuxic> yes, you can
<studiobot> <Duke> Thanks!
<OvenWerk1> Duke: Please note you can use them but you have to mount them first. You can do this by opening them with the file manager which auto mounts them, or you can mount them manually. In either case, you may wish to create a symbolic link to someplace somewhat more handy than /media/user/very_long_number/ ...
<OvenWerk1> Duke this is the same for running linux off a disk when you want to look at a partition from another os.
<OvenWerk1> Duke: mind you, when running from a disk, it is possible to have a second disk mounted at boot time to a convenient place on the file tree.
<eeight> Hey all, long time user of ubuntu studio, thanks for creating this distribution!
<eeight> I was wondering if I need to use rtirq script, my setup is using an usb soundcard.
<OvenWerk1> eeight: yes.
<OvenWerk1> it will help
 * eeight installing
<OvenWerk1> eeight: however I would modify the /etc/defualt/rtirq file. in particular the RTIRQ_NAME_LIST line
<OvenWerk1> eeight: I have fouhnd that most systems use only two USB ports and have internal hubs to give more. check your own.
<OvenWerk1> I look for a USB port that is not physically connected to A) irq16 and B) a hub that I use other plugs for things like kb, mouse, external drive.
<eeight> is rtirq already installed on ubuntu studio or I have to use https://github.com/rncbc/rtirq?
<OvenWerk1> So if I find that internally only usb2 and usb3 are used, and usb2 uses irq16. Then I plug a hub into a plug that goes to usb2 and use that for mouse and kb (and whatever) and then plug thge usb audio device in the plug that goes to usb3. then I set the RTIRQ_NAME_LIST line to usb3 snd usb
<OvenWerk1> the one that comes with Studio is fine.
<eeight> I read that you can remove snd if you don't use the internal soundcard of the motherboard?
<OvenWerk1> The computer keyboard is generally not too bad, but a mouse generates a lot of events and if it is on the same usb port or worse the port it is on ends up with higher prioity than the audio... that is trouble
<OvenWerk1> yes you can remove snd if you don't use internal stuff
<eeight> looks like grub didn't use rtirq: grep threadirqs /proc/cmdline = null
<OvenWerk1> eeight: rtirq is not loaded till the system is almost all the way up
<eeight> do i need to add something in grub (threadirqs)
<OvenWerk1> rtirq should not be run until the system already has the usb drivers up and running
<OvenWerk1> threadirq I don't know. I think pinning the right irq to one core might be better because audio is sequencial.
<OvenWerk1> but I don't know that would be better for sure. In general, when recording that is the only thing going on in the system (we hope)
<eeight> I am trying to reduce the latency of my Surface Pro 3 to use a VST (via linvst - wine). Any advice is more than welcome!
<s1200> s98d8u8cs8d8sdcu8s8cu89u8uu8u9c8cucuc8889su8uc8888989898u7yycccccccccccc7877e8e787878cuccur8u8u8eee8iiwwiouoioiueuoiyo
<s1200> ioirt o9iov6iovu iri
<s1200> uiujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<OvenWerk1> Kitty cat?
<Eickmeyer> One can only hope that was a cat.
<studio-user913> hello
<eeight> update-rc.d: error: unable to read /etc/init.d/ubuntustudio when trying to turn off intel boost
<Eickmeyer> eeight: Were you doing that using Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<eeight> yes
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: We have a bug.
<Eickmeyer> I can't replicate, I have an AMD system.
<Eickmeyer> eeight: Hopefully OvenWerk1 Can fill us in.
<eeight> :+1
<Eickmeyer> That's something that, since I have an AMD system, may have slipped through the cracks.
<Eickmeyer> eeight: We might have you do some testing soon, if you don't mind.
<eeight> no problem, will stick around
<Eickmeyer> eeight: 18.10 or 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> As I look at the code, it shouldn't even be calling anything from /etc/init.d. That's left over from before systemd.
<eeight> Eickmeyer: 18.10
<Eickmeyer> Are you using our backports PPA by any chance?
<eeight> No, stock
<eeight> Looks like it's working (cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/no_turbo = 0 or 1 depending on my selection). But the question is 1: what is the good value, 2: will it survice a reboot
<Eickmeyer> Well, if it's working than we're good. I highly recommend adding the backports PPA (ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports) since it contains quite a few fixes for Controls, including a fix to reboot persistence.
<Eickmeyer> The backports PPA is still work-in-progress, but we don't update it nearly as often as the Autobuilds PPA, which is what we use for development.
<Eickmeyer> eeight: As for what a good value is, 1 is best for lowlatency audio work since that disables the turbo.
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer, eeight: what version of -controls?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: He said stock 18.10, so my guess is 17.
<Eickmeyer> Rather, 1.7.
<Eickmeyer> I'm sorry, 1.6.
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: it is not worth chasing anything not in the latest version.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: I agree, that's why I suggested using the backports PPA.
<studiobot> <Duke> OvernWerk: thanks. I tested two different versions of Ubuntu Studio (18.04 and 18.10) on a machine with Ardour crashes.  I did access the disks with sessions that are particularly troublesome.  FYI, the sessions caused problems with both distros. IMO, it seems to be a Mac problem. I'm running Ubuntu Studio on a 2010 MacPro desktop, and U
<studiobot> buntu on a 2011 iMac (both have Ardour installed). Ardour crashes on both machines.
<studio-user228> CONFIG
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [OvernWerk: thanks. I tested two different versions of Ubuntu Studio (18.04 and 1 …], Is calf-ladspa uninstalled on both?
<studiobot> <Duke> Yes. Actually I renamed them ladspa_old.  The problem is that I have to close Ardour after working in any session; if I close the session and try to open another one, I get an error. I was working with the Ardour team. Apparently there is something weird going on. Once I get ssh set up, I'm going to let them see if they can figure it out
<studiobot> . However, my computers are old. I'm planning to buy a new one, later this year or early next year.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-01
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Yes. Actually I renamed them ladspa_old.  The problem is that I have to close Ar …], That doesn't actually stop Ardour from finding them. You have to remove them completely (and, unfortunately, lmms along with them).
<studiobot> <Duke> Really?  Ardour would crash much faster before I renamed it. I’ll delete them and LMMS and let you know what happens. If that solves the problem I’ll be very happy.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Really?  Ardour would crash much faster before I renamed it. I’ll delete them an …], That is as easy as "sudo apt remove calf-ladspa".
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Though, now that you've renamed the folder, that might throw an error.
<OvenWerk1> not if they are renamed...
<studiobot> <Duke> I'll rename the directory to ladspa then remove them.  That's not a problem.  I'll be doing that tomorrow. Thanks for the information and suggestions.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [I'll rename the directory to ladspa then remove them.  That's not a problem.  I' …], Best of luck.
<studiobot> Polifilo71 was added by: Polifilo71
<studio-user086> Hi everyone. I just picked up a new error today - suddenly I'm not able to install any applications from the repo's...can't run apt-get update, and getting the same error even after reinstalling various different distro's on my system (ubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntustudio - all 18.10). Just this morning everything was fine, but suddenly I keep getting "Cosmic....does not have a release file...etc..."
<studio-user086> and now i can't even install a deb package I downloaded previously to my system...the installer simply doesn't run, no messages...
<studio-user086> example: E: The repository 'http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-updates Release' does not have a Release file.
<studio-user086> (from terminal)
<Eickmeyer> studio-user086: That's a good question to ask in #ubuntu. It's not a Studio-specific problem, and you'll get faster help there.
<studio-user086> ok. thanx for the response. I was just wondering if anyone else had encountered the same problem?
<studio-user086> but ok, i'll ask there. thanx
<eeight_> bonjour, I was wondering if it was really a good idea to turn off intel turbo for reducing audio latency. I tried it but my computer feels slower! I tried to set min / max cpu freq to 3.3ghz but it doesn't seems to work (4 cpus stays 1.6gz)?
<Eickmeyer> eeight_: Using intel turbo is known to cause latency.
<Eickmeyer> Computer might feel slower overall, for but for low latency audio, it's a factor.
<Eickmeyer> Higher overall performance does not mean lower latency.
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: I missed him, The reason to turn off Boost is to keep the speed from going up and down. A decrese in cpu speed often causes dropouts. Also, Boost increases CPU temperature which may invoke the CPU's go real slow because "I am way to hot" mechanism which is really bad for even high latency audio.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: That makes sense.
<Eickmeyer> I didn't know why, I just new it could cause problems.
<OvenWerk1> In experiments I have done in the past with an older Atom based netbook, I found that I had stable audio with the CPU forced to 800Mz but when I set the CPU to ondemand with the 1.6ghz I had dropouts
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: I can run my cpu at full speed (performance) with all cores running at 100% load and stay within a usable temperature range
<OvenWerk1> With boost on it still seems stable at 3.4ghz rather than 3.2Gh but if it bumps up beyond the temperature goes up quick.
<OvenWerk1> I could probably change settings to run in performance at 3.4gh if I really wanted to play with things, but I feel that 3.2Gh gives me some headroom for dust in things etc.
<OvenWerk1> The standard test for temperature is to run the cores at 100% for more than ten minutes
<Eickmeyer> My AMD processor doesn't have that (nor an equivalent, I thinK), so I don't run into that.
<OvenWerk1> I have found that building Ardour is a good test :) I uses all four of my cores full out and takes as much as 12 to 15 minutes
<OvenWerk1> the AMD processors do have something similar, I do not know if that is turned off by performance or not.
<Eickmeyer> I am honestly not sure.
<OvenWerk1> Intel actively supports the Linux kernel with patches and code, I don't know if AMD does or not. But I do know that they do tend to set core speed by a mix of load and temperature.
<OvenWerk1> It is one of the ways they can keep up with the competition.
<Eickmeyer> AMD actively supports Linux too.
<Eickmeyer> The machine I use has probably the best Linux support I've ever had, and I've run other systems with Intel processors that weren't supported nearly as nicely.
<Eickmeyer> Might be because it's a Dell.
<OvenWerk1> AMD may have some counters that only run at one speed. I think all the cpu counter on the intel are timed by one of the cores. This means that when the speed goes down the counter has to be reloaded if the time is to remain the same... at least that is my guess as to why the downspeed case causes xruns.
<OvenWerk1> Eickmeyer: the finished mother board computer is not the same as kernel CPU support. It is good to hear AMD contributes code though.
<OvenWerk1> in the next few years we find ourselves all running ARM the way thing are going as both Apple and MS are looking at going that route
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerk1: Yeah, no joke.
<mykhyggz> I want to install on a new partition, but stuck at how to configure booting and such. About to make a new ext4 partition - needs a grub entry, no? And a new mount point, maybe?
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-02
<mykhyggz> so I want to install this next to my windoze and ubuntu lts. I have free partition sda8. mounted is /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi -- so when I get the option to do "something else" do I just accept boot on /dev/sda and select sda8, then? Overwriting my work install won't be okay... ;-)
<mykhyggz> Well, no one to hold my hand. Fair enough, I take my chances, then. Cheers!
<mykhyggz> well, I totally chickened out -- I can't see what I'm to do to be sure I'm installing on a free partition and not b0rking my work installations. I have an ext4 ready, /boot exists, swap exists. I shouldn't need to format or partition... :(
<mykhyggz> It seems there must be a way to just ensure install writes to a particular partition, so I can boot to studio without touching other OSs.
<Eickmeyer> mykhyggz: Using the "something else" is exactly how to ensure it writes to a particular partition.
<Eickmeyer> If you need to do partitioning ahead of time, try using gparted.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't like ubiquity's built-in partitioner
<mykhyggz> That's what it looks like. So highlight that partition -- and go? It is already ready. Yeah, I guess that's what is unnerving me -- I already prepped with gparted.
<mykhyggz> But just highlight the partition I want, and click install should work? It will pick up the swap and /boot from what is already there?
<Eickmeyer> No, make sure that it is going to use the partition (edit, click Use As), and make sure it assigns root (/) to that partition.
<Eickmeyer> No, you'll have to manually assign /boot to that partition if you wish to use the same /boot.
 * Eickmeyer recommends against that unless it's /boot/efi
<mykhyggz> it is efi, yes.
<Eickmeyer> Then yes. Really, it should automatically use the existing /boot/efi and swap partitions. Everything else must be manually assigned from that screen.
<mykhyggz> so select three, and assign three partitions for / /boot and swap? Never seen this interface before.
 * mykhyggz sez Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. Good luck.
<mykhyggz> I'll need it. Cheers!
<Eickmeyer> mykhyggz: This isn't unique to Ubuntu Studio, so if you don't get a response here in the future, try #ubuntu.
<mykhyggz> Thanks, will do.
<mykhyggz> Eickmeyer: thanks again, I have new grub entries and still able to boot into my work. Now to go play with my realtime kernel!
<Eickmeyer> mykhyggz: Have fun! Just understand that we don't have a realtime kernel, but a lowlatency one with the PREEMPT_RT patch in place.
<mykhyggz> Ah, right. It is still an improvement though, from what I saw when testing.
<studiobot> Austin Erlandson was added by: Austin Erlandson
<Eickmeyer> mykhyggz: Yes. An actual realtime kernel does no good on hardware that doesn't support it, which is very, very limited to OEM application, such as consoles and what-not. Even if a kernel claims to be rt, it's likely only lowlantency and simply has the PREEMPT_RT flag set.
 * mykhyggz sees the fog of distant memories clearing a bit. Been a while since patching kernels or the like.
<mykhyggz> Thanks again, gonna go play now. ;-)
<studiobot> <Austin Erlandson> Hey again, so I'm trying to run the "try Ubuntu Studio from us stick" option in grub but I'm pretty sure it's not setup to work with a 4k panel maybe? I'm seeing some errors in the dbus(?) output when I select that option... … I'm trying to install on an X1 Extreme. Any tips?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Austin Erlandson [Hey again, so I'm trying to run the "try Ubuntu Studio from us stick" option in …], Yeah, that stumped me in one fell swoop.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I'd say get on IRC and check the #xubuntu or #ubuntu channels.
<studiobot> <Austin Erlandson> Okay no worries! Thanks for the forward 😊 … I'm a guitarist turn dev so I never know what language to speak when :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yeah. Ubuntu Studio _is_ Ubuntu, so those channels are helpful. Xubuntu when dealing with the UI, and Ubuntu when dealing with the underlying system.
<studiobot> <Austin Erlandson> Perfect 👌
<mykhyggz> Well, so far, I was running the software update and my screen went blank. Had to power off. I notice there are two boot options, ubuntu "low latency" and plain ubuntu. No doubt the preemption disallowed the screen to wake up? So, better to do maintenance in the "plain" option?
<mykhyggz> Anyway, turned of the screen blanking for when I'm on AC power.
<mykhyggz> And finishing the updates with no "low-latency" option. Does this make some sense, I wonder? ;-)
<mykhyggz> Oh, well, just making a public note then. I'll figure it out eventually.
<Eickmeyer> Left before I could respond.
<Eickmeyer> (it's the exact same kernel)
<studiobot> <Chris> Using 16.04. Duel boot with Windows 7 ( on sepRE physical disk).I am in recovery mode and whatever it has done it hasn't fixed the problem. I have an (initrams) prompt. And it is suggesting I do a manual FSCK. I am not clued up about commands. Any suggestions apart from hard reboot?
<studiobot> <Chris> Had similar problem yesterday and recovery appeared to fix booting.
<studiobot> <Chris> I had to do a hard reboot earlier yesterday and that seemed to cause the boot to fail after I chose Ubuntu on the Grub menu.
<studiobot> <Chris> Just searching online and now using a US DVD disk to check errors.
<studiobot> <Chris> I am back into Ubuntu Studio. I used the Live DVD and terminal to do a manual fsck after reading up online using my phone.  … sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 … That appears to have sorted it.  … I will replace 16 04 with 18.10 soon.
<studiobot> <Duke> Erich, removing calf-ladspa did not help. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Erich, removing calf-ladspa did not help. Thanks for the suggestion though.], Hey, it was worth a shot. That's the most common problem the Ardour devs tell me about.
<studiobot> <Duke> I really think that it is a problem running linux on a Mac.  I had the same problem with Ardour in Manjaro linux. I'm going to test Fedora from a USB flash drive, to see if Ardour in Fedora does the same thing.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-03
<studiobot> Chris was removed by: Chris
<WoC> eta next release ?
<Eickmeyer> !release | WoC
<ubottu> WoC: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<WoC> k ty, appreciated
<Eickmeyer> !disco | WoC
<ubottu> WoC: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<WoC> Eickmeyer: would know if the amdgpu driver is the recommended driver for amd r5 graphics ?
<Eickmeyer> WoC: I use the open source driver included in the kernel. AMD only releases a closed-source (Pro) driver for LTS releases.
<Eickmeyer> WoC: I have the same graphics you do.
<WoC> ok, ty. do you use OpenCL ?
<Eickmeyer> I probably wouldn't know if I did.
<WoC> ok, appreciated though
<Eickmeyer> I have a special command line in the boot that I use that I'll pass along to you.
<WoC> modlines?
<Eickmeyer> Make sure the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line looks like this in /etc/default/grub: "quiet splash radeon.cik_support=0 radeon.si_support=0 amdgpu.dc=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.si_support=1 amdgpu.dpm=0"
<Eickmeyer> That has given me the best performance for my graphics.
<WoC> ty, i will check it out
<Eickmeyer> yw
<soundmate> can someone help get my bluetooth input working? I'm totally new to ubuntu studio, struggling to find audio settings :o
<soundmate> into patchage but not sure how to define inputs
<Eickmeyer> soundmate: Bluetooth and Jack aren't compatible. Bluetooth naturally introduces latency.
<Eickmeyer> Jack will not recognize bluetooth devices.
<soundmate> right, that clears that up, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-24
<Jeff85> Hello all!
<Jeff85> later all!
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-26
<buscon> hi,
<buscon> is there a realtime kernel to install from the repository for Ubuntu 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-27
<dusan> hello guys
<dusan> i'm in need for some help if anyone is there
<OvenWerks> best is to just tell your problem
<dusan> great
<OvenWerks> that way if someone knows about that particular problem they will answer
<OvenWerks> some people won't otherwise cause figure whatever it is will be beyond them
<dusan> i am having problems setting up focusrite 6i6 1st gen with wineasio and cadence, i am getting alsa error that alsa cannot assing output or input channels whichever number i put in and the jack server wont start. if i put to 0 the server starts but i hear no sound obviously. also alsamixer recognises 6i6 and all of it matrixes and inputs and outputs
<dusan> sorry to bother guys, some ppl at kxstudio helped me out. thanks! god bless u all
<OvenWerks> cool, vamished before I could say anything.
<OvenWerks> but most of what I was going to say was "I don't know about ..." anyway :P
<JTa> lol...I misread OvenWerks as OwenTwerks
<JTa> Lol...
<JTa> oopsie!
<OvenWerks> :)
